# Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vorhin eine sehr komische SMS bekommen. Eigentlich war es ein reiner Buchstaben/Zahlensalat von einer mir völlig unbekannten Nummer. Sah auch nicht wirklich so aus als käme das aus Deutschland.

Hat schonmal Jemand Erfahrung damit gemacht?
Muss ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Das kann alles mögliche gewesen sein. Konkret zeigen kannst Du das nicht, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
habe die SMS gelöscht also leider nein. War wie gesagt einfach eine Aneinanderreihung von Buchstaben und Zahlen. Sinn gemacht hat das zumindest für mich keinen.

Was könnte es denn schlimmsten Falles gewesen sein wenn du alles mögliche sagst?

Bin bei sowas immer etwas verunsichert.

Danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bekomme momentan genau das selber innerhalb von nicht mal einer woche 4-5stk echt kommisch und die nr sagen mir auch nichts und den denkst lesen geht schon mal gar nicht lauter buschstaben in gross und klein schrifft dann noch zahlen dazwischen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen,
habe mittlerweile bei google gefunden, dass diese SMS seit kurzem mehrere Leute bekommen. Die Nummern sind angeblich aus Indien. Was sich aber dahinter verbirgt weiss leider niemand


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich hab auch welche bekommen.. 3 st. diese woche.. sehr seltsam. 
ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es eine indische vorwahl ist..
vlt. ist das wieder so ein hacker scheiß... das kam mir zumindest in den sinn..
es gibt wohl so eine sperrfunktion, d.h. du machst eine liste, in der du nummern sperren lässt.. wenn wieder eine kommt, werde ich das mal machen...

ich hab auch woanders gelesen, dass ziemlich viele seit dieser woche das problem haben.. alle nummer haben die gleiche vorwahl.. sind jedoch andere nummern.. kann gut sein, dass das wirklich von irgendeinem computer ausgeht..

liebe grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

was habt ihr für ein handy? oder was habt ihr für einen anbieter.. vlt. finden wir ein schema


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Das wäre natürlich ziemlich schlecht... Ist es denn überhaupt möglich ein Handy über eine einfache SMS zu hacken? Wäre gut wenn ein Technikexperte mal was dazu schreiben könnte


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Oh weiss gar nicht was das für ein Handy ist, jedenfalls ein sehr altes 
Und eine Xtra Card


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

mh.. ok.. es kann auch sein, dass die einfach sms verschicken in der hoffnung, dass jemand zurückruft udn die vol viel geld damit verdienen...

naja.. ich lösch es wieterhin und bei der nächsten setzte ich die nummer auf meine sperrliste..

ich weiß auch nicht genau, ob man mit sms handys hacken kann.. wäre aber sehr gruselig, wenn es so wäre


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mh.. ok.. es kann auch sein, dass die einfach sms verschicken in der hoffnung, dass jemand zurückruft udn die vol viel geld damit verdienen...


Denkbar. Hat jmd konkrete Nummern dazu?
(mir ist aktuell kein Anbieter bekannt, der indische Nummern im Programm hat. Nicht einmal unsere lieben Freunde aus Freilassing)


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo, 
habe heut auch so eine sms bekommen, würd mich mal interessieren was dahinter steckt!!
hier ist die nummer von meiner nachricht: +919821477727.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

also ich bekomme in den letzten tagen auch solche sms. immer eine am tag. hab ein sony ericsson c902 und t-mobile als anbieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich hab heut Nacht um 2:30 Uhr auch so eine SMS bekommen. Die Nummer ist +84980596647. Müsste aus Vietnam kommen. Sehr unheimlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Guten Morgen,

919821024814, 919821047654, 84980366419

diese drei kamen in den letzten 4 Tagen auf dem Handy meiner Frau an.Ist ein altes Sony Ericson 750i.

Ich werd sie einfach löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
bekomme ich auch seit 2-3 Wochen jetzt , 

+919821776971
+919821034226
+18098222146

sind die Nummern von denen ich ne Buchstaben und Zahlensalat SMS bekommen hab . Sehr nervig das ganze.. Habs sie immer gelöscht .

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
also ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogled und das Problem haben scheinbar doch einige seit den letzten Tagen und so wies aussieht nur Telekomkunden. Ist jemand von euch der diese SMS bekommt nicht bei der Telekom?

Wissenswert wäre immer noch was diese SMS bezwecken sollen, die sind ja bestimmt nicht nur da um zu nerven...

Ausserdem ist bei allen Mails die Verteilernummer die gleiche, auch wenn die eigentliche Nummer immer unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
ja , Telekom D1 , über einen Provider allerdings .

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ja.. also alle die hier ihren anbieter benannt haben, sind ja auch telekom kunden.
ich bin auch indirekt im d1 netz (anderer anbieter sowas wie gongstar)
vlt. sollte man mal sich bei der telekom beschweren

die nummer die bei mir hauptsächlich ist 
ist: +9198... blabla..
und neuerdings auch +84980941877

ich denke, wir sollten alle mal eine mail an unsere anbieter schreiben, wer direkt bei der telekom ist, sollte das auch unbedingt tun..
solche sachen werden auch oft gemacht um ein netz zu überlasten etc..

mich nervt es auch nur noch tierisch.. und zudem finde ich die entwicklung der letzten woche, dass das ja mittlerweile recht viele betroffene sind sehr bedenklich...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich hab jetzt auch eine Nachricht an meinen Anbieter geschickt, in der ich ihn wegen der sms warne und hab einige der NUmmern, welche wir hier haben angegeben..
ich bin mal gespannt ob da was von meinem anbieter kommt.. scheint ja ein d1 problem zu sein

Ich kann nur sagen, auf jedenfall die anbieter warnen.. oft kriegen die es nicht direkt mit uns müssen von ihren Kunden auf sowas aufmerksam gemacht werden!


----------



## X2344de (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bin Vodafonekunde und habe es letzte nacht um 01:50 Uhr von dieser Nummer erhalten: +84980498478


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Um das Problem eingrenzen zu können, wäre es hilfreich, wenn jeder die Stadt  
nennt, in  der  er sich befunden hat, als er die SMS  erhielt


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich sag euch jetzt mal alles was ich weiß, könnte vlt. weiterhelfen.

Vor einer Woche war meine Schwester in Frankreich, dort bekam sie die erste SMS.
Seitdem bekommt sie meist Nachts oder früh Morgens diese seltsamen Dinger, insgesamt 4 bis jetzt.

Nummern:
00919821984142 (Indien)
0084980815334 (Vietnam)

Inhalt:
llvk69AJq6v ...usw.

Anbieter Tmobile.

Habe jetzt in mehreren Threads davon gelesen, alle das gleiche Problem:
Ausländische Nummer (meist aus Indien); Buchstaben und Zahlen als Inhalt; Nachts bzw. früh morgens angekommen.

Einige davon waren im Ausland als das angefangen hat (so auch meine Schwester),
daran kann es aber eigentlich nicht liegen, da viele seit längerem nicht mehr im Ausland waren.

Die meisten haben D1-Netzte. Jedoch haben auch einige ein anderes Netz, was mich leicht verwirrt, da die Mehrheit wirklich D1 hat.

Von zwei hab ich gelesen dass sie bei ihrem Anbieter (D1) angerufen haben und die jedoch von nichts wussten.

Was ich jetzt noch hier neu einbringen kann sind folgende Infos:
Die meisten ausländischen Vorwahlen, sind Länder mit einer Zeitverschiebung, weshalb die SMS'en auch Nachts ankommen.
Dann weiß ich noch von einem Bekannten meiner Schwester, dass er mal eine Zeit in Vietnam war und daher weiß, dass die eine andere SMS-Schreibweise haben.
Bzw. das ist so: manche SMS'en, dessen Versänder-Handys ein Vietnamesisches Netz hatten konnte auf Deutschen oder anderen Handys nicht gelesen werden.
Was ich damit sagen will, vielleicht ist dieser Salat an Buchstaben und Zahlen wirklich sinnvoller Text, der auf den indischen bzw. ausländischen Handys als solcher gelesen werden kann und bei uns eben nicht.
Hoffe das habt ihr jetzt verstanden.

Viele waren auch der Meinung dass es entweder gehackt sein könnte, oder eine Strategie ist um Geld zu verdiehnen, wenn man auf die Nummern anruft oder zurückschreibt.

Was auch immer es ist, es ist sehr komisch und mich würde echt mal intressieren was dieser Salat zu bedeuten hat.
Wenn man das rausfinden könnte wäre man sicher schon etwas weiter.
Ich mein wenn die wollen dass man zurückruft oder so, dann schreibt man doch keine solch ewig langen SMS'en?
Ich glaub echt dass das eine richtige Bedeutung auf anderen/ausländischen Handys hat.

So das war mein Beitrag dazu. Intressier mich momentan echt sehr für das alles hier!
Was das wohl ist..ohje.

Gruß Jenny


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hat schon jemand geschaut ob durch die komischen sms kosten entstehen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
also mir sind dadurch bislang keine Kosten entstanden.

Also sind scheinbar doch nicht nur Telekomkunden betroffen...

Das dieser Buchstabensalat vielleicht durch mangelnde Übersetzung aus dem Ausland zustande kommt ist natürlich denkbar.

Trotzdem stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage ob sich ein Handy mittels SMS hacken lässt...


----------



## Unregistriert2 (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

00844980409162

Habe soeben eine SMS bekommen. Ebenfalls mit Buchstabensalat.
Bin übrigens bei Vodafone. 

Ich vermute auch, dass es eine Masche ist, dass Leute zurück rufen oder texten; natürlich könnte es auch einfach "falsch überliefert" werden, nur wo wäre da der Sinn? Ich glaube, dass das das gleiche Spam-System ist, wie diese seltsamen Anrufe, die manche auf'm Festnetz bekommen.

Kurios...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Auch ich habe bereits solche SMS bekommen mit den Nummern: zuerst: +919821677265 um 21.05 Uhr und dann +84980165050 ebenfalls um 21.05 sowie +84980898728 um 21.06 Uhr. Das ist doch total komisch, immer wieder um die gleiche Zeit!!!
Ich habe eine Prepaid-Karte, D1-Netz, Anbieter: congstar.
Ich war nicht im Ausland! Mein Wohnort liegt im Postleitzahlenbereich: 04626.
Mein Handy ist ein Samsung GT-S5230. Mit dem Handy surfe ich nicht im Internet, nutze es nur für SMS und telefonieren und das nur innerhalb Deutschlands und ausschließlich mit mir bekannten Telefonnummern.
An die Sperrliste habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das geht doch aber nur für eingehende Anrufe, nicht für SMS. Da es bisher immer wieder andere Nummern waren, hat das mit der Sperrliste meiner Meinung nach auch nicht viel Sinn.
Oder kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wenn ja wie ich auch Nummern für eingehende SMS senden kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

nur der Statistik halber:
2x diese Woche, jeweils nachts zwischen 2.00 & 4.00, einmal Burkina Faso, dann Vietnam. Netz: T-Mobile, Vertrag, Region: Erfurt


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert2 schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass es eine Masche ist, dass Leute zurück rufen oder texten


Dann müsste man aber mit dem Rückruf Geld verdienen können. Dazu ist mir nichts bekannt. Also vorerst weiterhin möglichst Nummern sammeln und einige Basisinformationen dazu (PLZ, Provider, Handy). 
Bisher sehe ich noch keine Erklärung. Ich weiß aber nicht, was solche Auslandsgespräche kosten. Die meisten Provider verlangen dafür ja "Mondpreise", somit bestünde theoretisch die Möglichkeit, dass da über Vertragskaskaden Geld gemacht wird. Aber das würde nur laufen, wenn es genug Anrufer wären und dazu müsste das irgendwo beworben werden (Also die Nummern müssten ja an jemanden "vermietet" werden, der dann abkassiert). Wir haben hier eigentlich recht gute Infos - mir ist ein solches Modell in Vietnam/Indien nicht bekannt. Übrigens gibt es solche Modelle sogar mit deutschen Handynummern (eines bestimmten Anbieters) - da können die Betrüger aber nur einige cents pro Anruf verdienen.
Bisher glaube ich nicht, dass es um Lockanrufe für pings geht.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> einmal Burkina Faso, dann Vietnam. Netz: T-Mobile, Vertrag, Region: Erfurt


Hast Du zufällig die Nummer aus Burkina Faso? Da gibt's so etwas, glaube ich. Mal überprüfen...
Ja, gibt es (+22650xxx), bringt 17ct/Min (für informierte Zeitgenossen: Südseeinseln bringen weniger, Emsat viel mehr - ist aber meist inzwischen für De gesperrt!) - und Indien gibt es auch solche Angebote, für Vietnam hätte ich auch eine Erklärung. Mal beobachten...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo zusammen
ich hab heut abend auch schon die zweite sms bekommen aber diesmal von einer ganz anderen nr und es war ein "sms" es waren auch wieder nur buchstaben und zahlen
mich würde es wirklich interessieren was dahinter steckt!
die nr heut war
+84980813541
weiss jemand mehr???


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

bitte mal so einen Text posten.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hier mal ein Text zu diesen SMS:
1. am 24.7.2010 um 10:07
von: +919821369349
7WEepekfWORw29NI
JOHXYBdwr3iKT7RD6R1
N4RPhDz3fFDiYojyZ65AI
aXp1yiZR17JBtZFw20f4
HeStfEJ1JMazHkqz3ggtb
8zHLO7X87VHxW6qj6WE
ToMB7miyY
aPbsoID73pCEa3OWuQQ
2sMan2YOXC6

am 25.7.2010 um 23:44
von: +919821410734

ähnliche SMS aber anderer Text

Ich habe Payback von Congstar


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Entschuldigung.
Ich meine natürlich Prepaid von Congstar
Das Handy ist ein Samsung S5230


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile auch schon 3 SMS erhalten, immer von derselben Nummer.
SMS wurden gleich gelöscht. Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Zeiten. Einmal 18 Uhr, 17 Uhr und eben gerade um 08:45. Schon merkwürdig. Werde einfach mal zusehen, dass ich die Nummer sperren lasse. Bin bei der Telekom.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

24.07.10
18:19 Uhr

+84980504292

25.07.10
14:28 Uhr

+84980575211

26.07.10
07:34 Uhr

+84980703383



Bin T-Mobile Kunde, mein Handy ist aus den Emiraten und müsste eigentlich Vietnamesische Sachen empfangen, aber selbst bei Umstellung, kann ich nicht wirklich was erkennen, was brauchbar wäre, ich denke auch, es handelt sich hierbei um eine reine Abzocke mit Rückruf.

Wie man sieht, kommen die SMS zu den unterschiedlichsten Zeiten an, der letzte Auslandsaufenthalt war im Mai, und ich denke der hat damit gar nichts zu tun, da ich in Italien war. Die Nummer geht nur an sehr wenige Personen raus, ich denke, das eher Nummer verkauft wurden oder erhackt worden sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo, 

habe auch schon 3 dieser SMS erhalten. Nummern: +919821829891, +84980469343 und +84980765781. Eine um halb 7 abends, eine um kurz vor 3 nachmittags und eine heute um halb 8 in der früh. 
Mein Anbieter ist auch die Telekom, Prepaid.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass es etwas mit dem Wohnort zu tun hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 24.07.10
> 18:19 Uhr
> 
> +84980504292
> ...



hier nochmal mit Text


----------



## Undine (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

22.07.2010 03:51
+22676520018 (Burkina Faso)

25.07.2010 11:17
+919821479510 (Indien)

26.07.2010 06:18
+84980521059 (Vietnam)

Die Texte hatte ich schon gelöscht.
Die Nachrichten habe ich alle bekommen, während mich im Postleitzahlenbereich D-28 aufgehalten habe.

Guten Morgen!
Seit Jahren bin ich T-Mobile-Kundin, habe einen Business-Vertrag und diese spezielle Handy-Nr. habe ich nur an elf vertrauenswürdige Menschen weitergegeben.
Ansonsten habe ich diese Nummer nur für die Hotspot-Anmeldung angegeben und für mobileTAN meiner Bank benutzt. Beide Dienste schätze ich auch mal als "vertrauenswürdig" ein... 
Mit diesem Handy war ich mehrfach aus dem Ausland telefoniert. Sowohl in dem jeweiligem Land, als auch von dort nach Deutschland. (Alles Europa - Niederlande, Österreich, Dänemark, Schweden, Norwegen, Schweiz)

Gruß!
Undine


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

heut Nacht 1:55 Uhr von +84980634127 (Buchstaben-Zahlensalat)..

Nervig !!

Netz : T-Mobile (über Provider)
Ort : Dortmund

Kann man sein Handy für Ausländische Nummer (Anrufe+SMS) sperren ?


Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich hab ein etwa 2 Jahre altes Nokia 5000 mit Geschäftskundenvertrag bei T-Mobile. Die sind ja nicht die einzigen die betroffen sind, sondern das zieht sich ja durch alle Netze und auch am Handy-Modell liegts nicht.

Ich hab grad bei meinem Kundencenter angerufen und die beiden bisherigen Nr. die ich als SMS bekommen hab, sperren lassen. Die nette Dame am Telefon sagte mir, dass ich weiß Gott nicht die einzige bin und der technische Support mit Hochdruck dran arbeitet.

Man solle auf KEINEN FALL zurückschreiben, weil die Vermutung groß ist, dass DANN die Abzocke beginnt. 

Als Entschädigung für meinen Aufwand bei T-Mobile anrufen zu müssen hat die nette Dame mir angeboten, 10 Euro Guthaben auf meine nächste Rechnung gutzuschreiben, da fallen auch SMS-en drunter. (sehr sehr gut, ich war auf Malle und hab ordentlich nach hause ge-sms-t und telefoniert XD").. find ich auf jeden fall sehr sehr nett, obwohl tmobile nix für diesen Spam aus fernost kann.

Ich bin gespannt, was dabei raus kommt... und nochmal eine wichtige bitte: 

SCHREIBT UM HIMMELS WILLEN KEINE ANTWORT NACH VIETNAM ODER INDIEN!!!!


Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

hab gerade mal nach den komischen SMSen gegoogelt und bin hier gelandet.

Ich habe bereits drei davon bekommen.

+919821001819 am 24.07.10 um 10:59Uhr

+84980146024 am 25.07.10 um 02:44Uhr

und heute Nacht

+84980393012 am 26.07.10 um 01:00 Uhr

Nachts ist das wirklich extrem nervig. Am Anfang fand ist das auch echt etwas gruselig. Naja, was solls. Hauptsache es hört wieder auf...

Bin übrigens bei der Telekom.


----------



## Cash (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich habe die SMS von folgenden Nummern erhalten
00919821187376
0084980746321
0084980643347
00919821709781
00919821410885

manche Hyroglyphentexte haben auch mehr als 160 Zeichen.
Mein Handy : einfaches Samsung 140,
Mein Prepaidvertreiber: Maxxim ( also D1 netz) 
Meine 2 Monate alte Nummer wurde nirgends veröffentlicht (oh doch : bei goodmails.de)

gekostet haben diese sms nix , mittlerweile natürlich gelöscht.

Vielleicht kann jemand damit was anfangen. ))
Cash


----------



## xX CheMo OnE Xx (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

24.07.2010   17:30  +919821741916  

Sorry aber bin zu faul diesen riesen text komplett abzutippen 
Bei diesem zahlen salat hat mich der schluss geschockt : 

vlkdVHACKUK9THfpkiJMUq   

Also als ich dieses VHACK gelesen hab dachte ich das ich irgend so ein Ar-------- mein Handy hackt. Ich glaube zwar nicht dass das so einfach über eine eingehende sms möglich ist, aber man weiß ja nie zu was diese Verbrecher fähig sind. Da ich ein paar leute kenne die sich mit hacken etwas auskennen, werde ich mich jetzt mal schlau machen darüber und dann wieder hier drin posten ob es möglich ist ein handy mit einer eingehenden sms zu hacken. ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das man da irgendwas machen kann solange die sms noch auf dem handy gespeichert ist. und wenn man sich in der zeit einhackt das man dann die daten speichern kann. aber wollen wir mal nicht den teufel an die Wand malen. 

Die 2 te mail bekam ich am 26.07.2010 um 05.30 von +84980752371

Da stand aber nichts von hack drin. hab versucht irgendeinen sinn in dem ganzen wirrwar zu finden aber keine chance. was mir aber aufgefallen ist dass Buchstaben aus meinem Namen mit dabei waren. Ich weiß es nicht sicher aber ich glaube wenn es kein hackangriff ist dann haben bestimmt diese komischen Glücksspiel Vollidioten was damit zu tun. hat denn jemand von euch auch das problem das ständig +493020164004 und noch etliche andere nummern anrufen und i was von nem Gewinnspiel labern??? die kotzen mich sowas von derbe an. Ich hab denen schon tausend mal mit Anwalt und allem gedroht aber die hören einfach nicht auf mich zu terrorisieren. Und wenn die merken das die bei dir nix holen können dann verkaufen die deine Daten Weiter -.- Einer sollte mal bei mir an der Tür klingeln von denen ......... 

Ich bin bei Mobilcom ( D1 ) und habe einen Flatrate Vetrag. Aber ich würde nie irgendjemanden den ich nicht kenne meine Nummer geben. 

Ich bin der Meinung das die Daten erhackt wurden oder von der Telekom verkauft. Weil ich nirgends meine Handy nummer im Netz angebe und bei sowas echt vorsichtig bin. Ich melde mich nicht mal i wo mit meinen richtigen Namen an. Nicht mal bei meiner E mail. Kann man da denn überhaut nichts dagegen machen? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Auf jeden fall kriegt Mobilcom erstmal eine dicke Beschwerde von mir !!! Weil das kanns doch echt nicht sein. 

Übrigens ich habe ein Samsung F 480 falls das weiterhilft.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Undine schrieb:


> 22.07.2010 03:51
> +226*765*20018 (Burkina Faso)


hmm, passt nicht ganz
226   Burkina Faso+22650500246226   Burkina Faso+226*777*70050Bei diesem Anbieter kann man pro Rückrufminute 20cts verdienen... Wenn das aber wirklich eine solche Rückruffalle wäre, dann würde ich angesichts der Tatsache, dass die entsprechenden Nummernbereiche nicht öffentlich angeboten werden, darauf tippen, dass da jemand in großem Stil betrügt. Dann wiederum müsste das eine international angelegte Sache sein - bisher habe ich aber nichts davon gehört. 
Wer sich bei seinem Provider beschwert, soll bitte die Aufforderung mit einbauen, die Vorfälle zu prüfen und an die ITU weiter zu leiten ("Welttelefonbehörde") - damit man dort schon einmal davon gehört hat.

http://www.itu.int/en/pages/default.aspx
 Study Group 2 email: tsbsg2(at)itu.int 
   Study Group 3 email: tsbsg3(at)itu.int
(Die persönlichen Ansprechpartner kann ich hier nicht nennen, aber einige deutsche Provider, die Telekom sowieso, haben dort spezielle Kontaktleute


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi,mir ist genau das gleiche innerhalb von 3 Tagen zweimal passiert.Aber die Nummern sind nicht identisch und die Nachrichten mit den Bustaben und Zahlen haben auch keinen Sinn ergeben.Auf solche Nachrichten würde ich nicht antworten.Beste Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo,
ich bekomme seit 5 tagen auch solche komischen sms mit aneinandergereihten buchstaben u. zahlen u. immer von einer anderen komischen nr., das allernervigste daran ist, dass ich diese immer nachts um zwölf, zwei oder sechs uhr bekomme!
kann man da irgendwas gegen machen??


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bekomme seit 5 tagen auch solche komischen sms mit aneinandergereihten buchstaben u. zahlen u. immer von einer anderen komischen nr., das allernervigste daran ist, dass ich diese immer nachts um zwölf, zwei oder sechs uhr bekomme!
> kann man da irgendwas gegen machen??



p.s.: handy: nokia 6700   anbieter: discotel (D1)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich habe die erste SMS am 22.07. bekommen: +22676658022 (Burkina Faso)
Dann ging es am 24.07. mit +919821209090 UND +84980032350 weiter und am 26.7. dann noch von der +84980446083. (Vietnam und Indien)

Langsam nervt es. Kurz vor der ersten SMS habe ich mich bei der e-post angemeldet. Liegt es vllt daran. Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.

Ich bin direkt bei der Telekom und habe ein Nokia

PLZ-Gebiet 866..


----------



## Janine (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hey...

ich habe heute abend zum ersten mal zwei solche wirren nachrichten auf mein handy bekommen. bei der ersten war ich sehr verwundert und fremde nummern google ich immer. "leider" bin ich wohl die einzige, die nichts aus asien bekommt. eine sms hatte die vorwahl 00504 und die andere 00505... beides länder aus südamerika...

ich bin eplus-kunde und besitze ein samsung... liegt also nicht unbedingt am anbieter.

habt ihr freunde, denen es gleich geht? da ich am donnerstag jemanden meine nummer gegeben habe, habe ich überlegt, ob es etwas damit zu tun hat. eine art virus, spionage von handy zu handy... das klingt vielleicht verrückt, aber ich bin auch kein experte, sondern nur jemand der grübelt, wie diese gauner an die ganzen nummern kommen.

für heute nacht stell ich wohl mal den sms ton ab.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Abend Leute,
hab bisher 3 SMS bekommen - In einem anderem Thread hat einer erzählt, dass die Telekom versucht das zu vertuschen:
Zitat: "Habe bei Congstar/T-Mobile angerufen, diese Frau sagte sie würden nichts wissen. Dann habe ich mal ein ernsten Ton losgelassen (Im Forum seien viele mit dem selbigen Problem!,...)
Dann sagte die Frau das ich Heute schon der 100ste Anrufer sei der das Problem hat!
Aber sie hätte die Anweisung bekommen, dass sie sagen soll das sie nichts davon wissen.
Sie wollte mich in die Technik-Abteilung verbinden, dann war die Leitung tod (Aufgelegt!)"
(Hoffe das ist rechtlich erlaubt, so nen Zitat hier zu bringen?!)



um nochmal das Thema Zeichenübersetzung anzusprechen.
Diese SMS sind keine Fehlkodierten sinnvolle Wörter oder ähnliches!
SMS mit vietnamesischen oder Indischen Zeichen werden im Unicode codiert - wobei dann eine genaue Trennung, der Wörter mit sowas wie 0x12345678: oder so ähnlich rauskommt
(hab die genaue Zeichenfolge grade nicht mehr in Erinnerung.)

Vermute momentan eher an eine Datenschutzlücke - oder - da hier scheinbar auch Vodafonkunden betroffen sind, ein Virus - was ich mir allerdings sehr schwer vorstellen kann.





> xX CheMo OnE Xx
> Ich bin der Meinung das die Daten erhackt wurden oder von der Telekom verkauft. Weil ich nirgends meine Handy nummer im Netz angebe und bei sowas echt vorsichtig bin. Ich melde mich nicht mal i wo mit meinen richtigen Namen an. Nicht mal bei meiner E mail. Kann man da denn überhaut nichts dagegen machen? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Auf jeden fall kriegt Mobilcom erstmal eine dicke Beschwerde von mir !!! Weil das kanns doch echt nicht sein.
> [\QUOTE]
> ----->
> Konntest du schon etwas in Erfahrung bringen, bzgl des Themas???


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

habe heute auch so eine bekommen...00505 u.s.w, dann nur búchstaben und zahlen. komisch


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



xX CheMo OnE Xx schrieb:


> 24.07.2010   17:30  +919821741916
> Ich glaube zwar nicht dass das so einfach über eine eingehende sms möglich ist, aber man weiß ja nie zu was diese Verbrecher fähig sind. Da ich ein paar leute kenne die sich mit hacken etwas auskennen, werde ich mich jetzt mal schlau machen darüber und dann wieder hier drin posten ob es möglich ist ein handy mit einer eingehenden sms zu hacken. ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das man da irgendwas machen kann solange die sms noch auf dem handy gespeichert ist. und wenn man sich in der zeit einhackt das man dann die daten speichern kann. aber wollen wir mal nicht den teufel an die Wand malen.



Sorry - das wollte ich Zitieren - bin irgendwie im Absatz verruscht
---> Weißt du schon was neues???

lg
Flex


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe innerhalb von 1 Woche auch 3 Mal diese seltsamen SMS bekommen, 2 Mal aus Indien und heute aus Lesotho. Wer weiss mehr??? Bin bei Klarmobil...


----------



## Unbekannterweise (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
gestern kam von +24258444422 wieder ne SMS . Gegen 20 Uhr .

Ich könnt mir vorstellen das da eine Maschine wahrlos Nummer wählt und SMS verschickt , so ne Art SMS-Automat . Evtl. sieht er wenn eine SMS angekommen ist und speichert die Nummer dann . 
Der Inhalt gibt dennoch Rätsel auf , vielleicht kann ein IT Mensch das Rätsel lösen . Evtl. ist es auch nur , wie schon vermutet wurde , ein Versuch das Netz zu überlasten . 

Die Theorie der "Schad"-SMS glaub ich selbst nicht . Ausser das ist für bestimmte Modelle gedacht (I-Phone oder so) . Mein LG POP hat ein LG Betriebssystem drauf , da ist nicht viel mit Hacken . Könnte mir , wenn überhaupt , vorstellen das evtl. bei Windows Phones sowas geht ? Hab aber echt keinen Plan und das ist nur ne Mutmassung .

Ich glaube ehr der Theorie mit dem Rückruf oder Rücksms . Evtl. hat man dann ein Abo gemacht oder so , sobald man sich da Rückmeldet . Oder die Leute können über die Telefongebühren abzocken . Ich weiss es nicht , vielleicht ist es auch nur zum Leute nerven da..

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hier mal alle hier geposteten Nummern :

+24258444422
+919821741916 
+84980634127
+919821001819
+84980146024
+84980393012
+919821187376
+84980746321
+84980643347
+919821709781
+919821410885
+84980752371
+22676658022
+919821209090
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+919821369349
+919821410734
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+919821829891
+84980469343
+84980765781
+22676520018
+919821479510
+84980521059
+84980498478
+919821984142
+84980815334
+844980409162
+919821677265
+84980165050
+84980898728
+919821477727
+84980596647
+919821024814
+919821047654
+84980366419
+919821776971
+919821034226
+18098222146
+84980941877


Beispiel SMS Inhalt :
7WEepekfWORw29NI
JOHXYBdwr3iKT7RD6R1
N4RPhDz3fFDiYojyZ65AI
aXp1yiZR17JBtZFw20f4
HeStfEJ1JMazHkqz3ggtb
8zHLO7X87VHxW6qj6WE
ToMB7miyY
aPbsoID73pCEa3OWuQQ
2sMan2YOXC6


Evtl. mal schaun ob doppelte Nummern dabei sind . Wow , ne ganze Menge Nummern..


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich hätte da noch zwei im angebot:

+84980806622
+856202142329


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

bekomme seit meinem Urlaub,Juni10 (im sinai/ägypten )auch seltsame sms(fast täglich).Vorwahl vietnam....u.s.w.
hab mich mit t-mobile, service center, in verbindung gesetzt.Die meinen es gibt wohl sehr sehr viele, die sich schon gemeldet haben und auch solche sms bekommen.
angeblich wollen die schauen,von wo und warum diese sms verschickt werden .
hatte angst, jemand hackt mein handy!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

+18098222146
+22676658022
+22676520018
+24258444422
+84980634127
+84980146024
+84980393012
+84980746321
+84980643347
+84980941877
+84980752371
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+84980366419
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+84980469343
+84980765781
+84980521059
+84980498478
+84980815334
+844980409162
+84980165050
+84980898728
+84980596647
+84980806622
+856202142329 
+919821984142
+919821677265
+919821477727
+919821024814
+919821047654
+919821829891
+919821776971
+919821034226
+919821709781
+919821410885
+919821001819
+919821209090
+919821369349
+919821410734
+919821187376
+919821479510
+919821741916 

Danke , ist eingefügt..

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hier sind noch 3 Nummern:

+919821891740           am 24.07
+84980101709             am 25.07.
+919821710200           am 26.07. bekommen.

Habe meine Nummer auch noch niemanden gegeben. (Zweithandy)
(Habe Sie erst seit 3 Wochen)


----------



## alexmi (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Guten Morgen

ich habe gerade eben (9:25uhr) auch solch eine SMS bekommen, aber im Gegenteil zu den anderen ist meine Nummer ganz anders.

+50378230025

Laut Google stammt die Nummer aus El Salvador.
In der SMS standen auch wieder nur Zahlen & Zeichen wild aneinander gereiht, also für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe auch bereits vier solcher SMS bekommen. Die letzte irgendwann heute morgen mit der Nummer: +26655563306, die anderen habe ich bereits gelöscht. Ein Salat aus Buchstaben und Zahlen. Ich bin bei Mobilcom.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen, 
bei mir ging es gestern Abend um 18:55 Uhr los - seitdem habe ich 5 solcher SMS bekommen. Die Nummern dazu schenke ich Euch:
005043938493
005058553718
005056191021
005058534593
0050378327423

Naja, die Inhalte der SMS brauche ich wohl nicht zitieren, das ist genauso ein kryptischer Krempel wie bei Euch. 
Wer bitteschön hat so einen Spaß daran, die Leute mit so einem Mist zu nerven? :wall:
Ich hab die SMS auf meinem Blackberry 8800 bekommen - mit e-Plus als Provider und NetCologne als lokalem Lieferanten. An die habe ich dann auch mal eine Mail geschrieben und um Aufklärung gebeten.

Mal sehen, ob sich was tut.

Gruß an alle:

Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Aktuelle Liste :

+18098222146
+22676658022
+22676520018
+24258444422
+26655563306
+50378230025
+84980634127
+84980146024
+84980393012
+84980746321
+84980643347
+84980941877
+84980752371
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+84980366419
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+84980469343
+84980765781
+84980521059
+84980498478
+84980815334
+844980409162
+84980165050
+84980898728
+84980596647
+84980101709
+919821984142
+919821677265
+919821477727
+919821024814
+919821047654
+919821829891
+919821776971
+919821034226
+919821709781
+919821410885
+919821001819
+919821209090
+919821369349
+919821410734
+919821187376
+919821479510
+919821741916 
+919821891740
+919821710200


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Gerade eben eine Müll-sms von einer ganz neuen Nummer bekommen

+9779851966059

Wo zum T... ist das nun wieder?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe gerade wieder eine SMS bekommen:

+26655200501


----------



## Pixelschubser (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, habe ich den Eindruck, dass da jemand Deutschland mit dieser Schei..e zuschüttet. Mal sehen was die Kollegen von heise.de dazu sagen.

Gruß: Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

seit dem 26.07. bekomm ich auch die gleichen interessanten SMS aus Honduras (+504) und Nicaragua (+504) - bis jetzt ist es nur lästig.

Eplus hat nur angeboten, dass ich mir ne neue Nummer zulegen könnte, in der Hoffnung, dass diese nicht international bekannt ist. Also vererst aussitzen und hoffen ...

+5058587664
+5056945947
+5043988412
+5056634322

VG,
Micha


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eplus hat nur angeboten, dass ich mir ne neue Nummer zulegen könnte, in der Hoffnung, dass diese nicht international bekannt ist.


Eplus  erzählt Quatsch.  Die Anrufe erfolgen mit Sicherheit massenweise über 
Predictive Power Dialer und nicht gezielt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Eplus  erzählt Quatsch.  Die Anrufe erfolgen mit Sicherheit massenweise über
> Predictive Power Dialer und nicht gezielt.



..seh ich auch so , reiner Zufall wenn einen erwischt .

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Pixelschubser (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, habe ich den Eindruck, dass da jemand Deutschland mit dieser Schei..e zuschüttet. Mal sehen was die Kollegen von heise.de dazu sagen.
> 
> Gruß: Martin



Hab mal hingeschrieben. Mal sehen.


----------



## Janine (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bin ja schon mal erleichtert, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die den sms-müll bekommt. gestern habe ich zu den 00503/4/5 nummern noch gar nichts gefunden, scheint nun aber doch ein paar betroffene zu geben...
und wie ich das rauslese bekommen eplus-kunden die 0050 nummern und und telekom-kunden die 0098 oder ähnliches... nur zufall?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

das glaube ich nicht ich bin t-mobile kunde und bekam am Anfang auch sms von den nummern +9198  usw... mittlerweile bekomme ich ja auch von +266... vllt. kommen nach und nach andere Nummern. 

Hoffentlich hört das bald auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Japp, kann mich nur anschließen....ging bei mir gestern auch los mit den nervigen SMS. Bin ebenso E-Plus Kunde (Handy Samsung i8000 omnia II) Seit gestern Abend ca. 18 Uhr schon 5 SMS mit so nem Quatsch bekommen.

Nummern: 005043993617, 005043995364 und 005056347567. 
Inhalt: Buchstaben -und Zahlensalat halt.

scheint ja wirklich ne ganze Welle zu sein, die die da Richtung Deutschland aussenden mit so einem Müll. Wirklich anstrengend :-(


----------



## Helix (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Janine schrieb:


> und wie ich das rauslese bekommen eplus-kunden die 0050 nummern und und telekom-kunden die 0098 oder ähnliches... nur zufall?



Kann ich bestätigen, habe simyo (e-plus) und seit vorgestern 6 dieser SMS mit 0050 Nummer erhalten ...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch zwei im angebot:
> 
> +84980806622
> +856202142329



habe heute (9:30) von der selben nummer +85.. eine SMS bekommen..
langsam nervts nur noch..
jedoch denke ich nicht, dass man damit handys hacken kann. sonst würde ja wohl auch eine SMS ausreichen oder nicht?! 
vll warten die wirklich nur, dass jemand zurückruft, aber um damit richtig geld zu verdienen müssten das ja wirklich viele machen.. 
es gibt doch auch so nummern, wo man wenn man zurückruft gleich n ganzes Abo am hals hat, vll wäre das möglich?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich biete die hier:
+84980138102 - 25.07.2010, 03:47
+84980657602 - 26.07.2010, 03:20
+2425898236 - 27.07.2010, 11:53

Sony Aino, T-Mobile.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

habe auch 2 sms bekommen (bin t-mobile kunde) aus vietnam und lesotho:
+84980221325 und +26655897981


----------



## Domdom82 (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

+856202142329 von der Nummer gab es bei mir heute auch 2 Sms um 09:27Uhr nur buchstabenmist und zahlensalat in der sms. Bin T-Mobile Kunde


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich habe mittlerweile schon an die 9stk bekommen das fing am 17.7 um 22.35 an und die 2. kam da22 2min später nun bekomme ich fast jeden tag eine nachts am tag .ich werde diese sms bestimmt nicht zahlen vor allem ich war beim anbieter und bekam da den blöden spruch keine ahnung wo die nr herkommen es wolle mich jemand ärgern und ich sollte doch mal vom festnetzt die nr anrufen +22676729655 das wäre ein festnetz solle aber aufjedenfall deutschland sein (da kann man mal sehen wieviel ahung die da haben und sie war die chefin in den laden )

und die nr habe ich bekommen
 +9198217976640 (indien)
 +919821284131
 +84980950504 (vietnam)
 +849806595195
 +22676729655 (Burtina Faso)
 +9198212841321
 +18098408999 2mal von hier (Dominkanische Republick)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Aktuelle Liste (Inclusive Post Nummer : 81)

+18098222146
+18098408999
+22676658022
+22676520018
+22676729655 
+2425898236
+24258444422
+26655897981
+26655200501
+26655563306
+50378230025
+5043938493
+5058553718
+5056191021
+5058534593
+5058587664
+5056945947
+5043988412
+5056634322
+5043993617
+5043995364
+5056347567
+50378327423
+84980221325
+84980138102
+84980657602
+84980634127
+84980146024
+84980393012
+84980746321
+84980643347
+84980941877
+84980752371
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+84980366419
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+84980469343
+84980765781
+84980521059
+84980498478
+84980815334
+84980950504
+849806595195
+844980409162
+84980165050
+84980898728
+84980596647
+84980101709
+856202142329
+9198212841321
+9198217976640
+919821284131
+919821984142
+919821677265
+919821477727
+919821024814
+919821047654
+919821829891
+919821776971
+919821034226
+919821709781
+919821410885
+919821001819
+919821209090
+919821369349
+919821410734
+919821187376
+919821479510
+919821741916 
+919821891740
+919821710200
+9779851966059

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hatten wir eigentlich schon doppelte Nummern oder bekommt jeder Angerufene "eigene"?


----------



## lili (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo, 
ich hab auch eine im angebot:

+856202142329

habe auch erst seit kurzem ne neue nummer und sie nur meiner familie und freunden gegeben. ich bin kunde bei D1 und habe in iPhone.
hab ehrlich gesagt auch n bissl angst, dass irgendjemand mein handy hackt.
bin gespannt was hier noch rauskommt....


----------



## lili (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ja, ich sehs grad, meine nummer steht da oben schon...
hab noch mehrer sms von anderen nummern bekommen, die ich jedoch schon alle gelöscht habe

mich würds echt interessieren wie die an unsere nummern kommen


----------



## Helix (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hier meine Liste (simyo)

+50378114840
+5056239482 -> 2x SMS von dieser Nr.
+5058561277
+50378898432
+5058530386


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



lili schrieb:


> mich würds echt interessieren wie die an unsere nummern kommen



Die Anrufe erfolgen  über Predictive Power Dialer und nicht gezielt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

welche anbieter sind den nun alles betroffen?
 ich selber bin bei d1 (mobilcom/debitel)
ich habe echt die schnauze voll mit den sms jedes mal wenn mein händy klingelt denke ich nicht schon wieder so eine schei.. sms 
und seit wann bekommt ihr sie ?
wie schon vorher geschrieben ich seit dem 17.7 um 22.35 und 2 min später die 2.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> welche anbieter sind den nun alles betroffen?
> ich selber bin bei d1 (mobilcom/debitel)
> ich habe echt die schnauze voll mit den sms jedes mal wenn mein händy klingelt denke ich nicht schon wieder so eine schei.. sms
> und seit wann bekommt ihr sie ?
> wie schon vorher geschrieben ich seit dem 17.7 um 22.35 und 2 min später die 2.


So wie es aussieht, sind wohl alle Anbieter betroffen... :willnicht:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Anrufe erfolgen  über Predictive Power Dialer und nicht gezielt.



wieso anrufe? sms!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi,
ich bekomm auch seit Freitag ständig diesen Buchstaben - und Zahlensalat!
Kann man da was dagegen machen??


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo!

Ich habe auch schon drei SMS von solchen Nummern mit Buchstabensalat bekommen. Die letzte kam eben erst an, die anderen beiden kamen gestern gegen 4 Uhr früh und heute gegen 3 Uhr früh.

Hier die Nummern:
+84980459395
+856202142329 (zweimal heute - aber mit unterschiedlichem "Text")



P.S.: Die letzte Nummer habe ich gegooglet und bin dadurch hier gelandet - ist also schon gelistet.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen auch 2 Mal eine solche SMS bekommen, weshalb ich bei Google danach gesucht habe. Da ich nun durch Google unter anderen auch in diesem Forumsthread gelandet bin, schreibe ich kurz, dass es auch mich als Vodafone-Kunde (Prepaid) betrifft.
Die letzte SMS kam letzte Nacht aus 0026655699292 mit einem komplett wirren Inhalt von Zeichen und Ziffern..


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hey leute,

also ich hab mich auch mal hier durch das forum gelesen und da niemand eine antwort wusste habe ich einfach mal mein provider (telekom.de) angerufen und das beste ist die kennen das problem und arbeiten daran. alle die angs vor kosten haben sollten auch bei ihrem provider anrufen da mir meiner gesagt hat, falls kosten entstehen (ohne das ich rückrufe oder sms schreibe) bekomme ich die kosten erstattet.
an sonsten kann ich euch nur noch den tip geben macht euer handy nachts lautlos und hofft das das bald ein ende hat


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe vor ner Stunde meine zweite Sms dieser Art bekommen. Diesmal aus Yemen. +96773720833. Gestern gegen 2 Uhr morgens kam die erste Sms, aus Vietnam.+84980018863
Was ist das bloß??


----------



## xX CheMo OnE Xx (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

sooo also : seit meinem Beitrag gestern Nachmittag,  habe ich 2 weitere so  sms bekommen.... 

27.07.2010 um 03.34 uhr  +919883405120

27.07.2010 um 13.13 uhr  +856202142329

und jetzt bin ich grade auf den oberhammer gestossen : 

Vor allem gebt euch mal das Datum wann dieser Thread veröffentlicht wurde... 

Was meint ihr was man mittlerweile für Trojaner schicken kann ?? 

Ich will es besser gar nicht wissen.......
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
gullinews am Sonntag, 11.02.2007 08:04 Uhr



> Hack per SMS: Handytrojaner verwandelt jedes europäische Mobiltelefon in eine Wanze
> 
> Laut Wilfried Hafner, seines Zeichens früherer Hacker und jetzt Geschäftsführer der Firma SecurStar kann jedes beliebige Handy per SMS zu einer tragbaren Abhörstation umfunktioniert werden.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deswegen auch die vielen nummern. Jeder der diese scheiß sms bekommt, dem wird anscheinend das Telefonbuch ausspioniert... -.- Und dann werden die Daten verkauft an so ne Gewinnspiel Mißgebu..... verkauft. Und so machen die Kohle. Klingt logisch oder??? 
Was meint Ihr ?? Auf jeden fall schieb ich jetzt voll die Paranoia  Viel zu krass. Vor allem dieser Drecks Trojaner wurde auch noch hier in Deutschland entwickelt. In München. Viell ja deßwegen nur deutsches Netz.....


----------



## The BiTrMa (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich kann noch eine Nummer aus dem Jemen hinzufügen:

+96773635022 (Jemen)

Netz: klarmobil

Gruß mit der Hoffnung auf schnelle Ruhe


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe ebenfalls seit einigen Tagen diese seltsamen SMS und bin über Google hier gelandet..

bin D1-Kunde über Debitel


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bei mir kam so n zeichen bei dem das mailsymbol von ner gezackten lienie unterbrochen ist. 

wollte zurückschreiben hat aber nicht funktioniert...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

stehe seit neuestem mit meiner handynr. auch im telefonbuch

vll. liegt ja hier der hund begraben


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

gestern morgen kam bei mir auch so ein rotz an....
(nummer: +84980340209)
so verpennt und verpeilt ich war, hab ich depp natürlich zurückgerufen... glücklicherweise ging niemand dran.
heut morgen kam ebenfalls eine an, diemal ne andere nummer.

hab mal die 2202 kontaktiert. kosten wurden keine abgezogen....
mich interessiert, was da eigentlich für kosten (außer die gebühren fürs ausland) abgezogen werden können - und in welchem zeitraum sowas abgebucht wird etc...

diese geschichte mit dem troyaner hört sich so gruselig wie einleuchtend an, immerhin wurden, so wie ich das verstanden habe, sms aus ländern mit dem selben code wie in D an die empfänger verschickt. somit ist es ja gewissermaßen ausgeschlossen, dass ein etwaiger sinn im inhalt der sms steckt - oder irre ich mich da?

was ebenfalls für die troyanerstory spricht, ist, dass niemand bei dieser nummer abgehoben hat bzw das gespräch beendet wurde. somit macht die abzock-diskussion wenig sinn (kann aber auch nur für meine nummer sprechen, wie sich das mit einer rück-sms an den absender verhält würde ich lieber nicht rausfinden wollen)
ist auf jeden fall ein heißes thema, bin mal gespannt wie sich die sachlage innerhalb 1-2 monaten entwickelt...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bekomme die auch seit ungefähr einer woche. manchmal sogar 2 an einem Tag- bisher waren es ungefähr 5 oder 6 Stück.
Die Nummer der letzten war die "+26655650729"


----------



## pinklove (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Teleton schrieb:


> Hatten wir eigentlich schon doppelte Nummern oder bekommt jeder Angerufene "eigene"?



ja, mehrere haben schon von dieser nummer sms bekommen: +856202142329


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bin bei Mobilcom. Habe dort gerade angerufen. Die Dame hat meinen Anruf notiert und auch die Vorwahlen der seltsamen SMSen. Sie sagte, ich solle jedem den Rat geben, sich sofort mit seinem Anbieter in Verbindung zu setzen, damit dann, falls doch etwas fälschlicherweise abgebucht wird, alles einfacher zu handhaben sei. Man ist dem Problem auf der Spur, weiß aber immer noch nichts. Dass mittlerweile auch E-Plus davon betroffen ist, war ihr völlig neu. Ich finde das alles äußerst gruselig und besorgniserregend.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ja von dieser "+856202142329" hab ich auch eine bekommen deshalb bin ich hier gelandet
seit gestern bekomme ich sms auf ein altes sony ericsson und hab nen vertrag bei Congstar..

heute morgen um 4!! -.- hab ich noch eine sms von einer neuen nr. bekommen

"+2425854811"

hatte sie hier noch nicht gelesen vllt. fügt ihr sie ja der liste hinzu
laut google kommt die nr. aus den USA


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



pinklove schrieb:


> ja, mehrere haben schon von dieser nummer sms bekommen: +856202142329


Hmm, wenn man anruft kommt:

"Your dialing number is not registerd in service"




> Sie sagte, ich solle jedem den Rat geben, sich sofort mit seinem Anbieter in Verbindung zu setzen, damit dann, falls doch etwas fälschlicherweise abgebucht wird, alles einfacher zu handhaben sei.


Blinder Aktionsmus von der Callcentertante. Solange die Rechnung noch nicht da ist haben die Provider doch gar nicht vorgesehen das Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung kommen. Einwendungen kann man immer noch innerhalb von 8 Wochen nach Zugang der Rechnung erheben. Dann erst ist sicher, ob der Mist überhaupt berechnet wird und dann muss der Provider erklären auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage er die Zahlung fordert.
Bevor man da (in stundenlangen Hotlinetelefonaten) die Pferde scheu macht kann man erstmal den Zugang der Rechnung abwarten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ähm- ich bin auch bei congstar- allerdings prepaid


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bekomme auch seit ein paar Tagen solche SMS, habe bislang immer gleich alle gelöscht, aber nun die letzte mal behalten (Absender war dieses Mal die +856202142329) und eine E-Mail an Debitel geschickt, mal sehen, ob die etwas dazu sagen können.
Ich habe einen D1-Vertrag über Debitel.

VG Nicole


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo zusammen,

habe heute nacht 3 sms mit der vorwahl 00505... (aus nicaragua) und später dann noch eine mit der vorwahl 00504... (aus honduras) bekommen. das sind also an einem tag schon mal 4 nachrichten/ `salat` und es ist gerade mal 15 uhr...
bei mir kam jedes mal ein wirrwarr aus großen und kleinen buchstaben und zwischendurch auch mal ein paar zahlen. also nur schrott!!
habe bei meinem anbieter angerufen und jede nachricht gemeldet, damit ich im falle keine kosten übernehmen muss. 
ich habe mir die nummern und die uhrzeiten notiert und danach die nachrichten gelöscht.
mein anbieter forscht jetzt ganz fleißig nach... mal sehen ob was bei raus kommt...
auf jeden fall nervt das wie sau!!

gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Auch ich bin nun davon betroffen, immerhin gibt es anscheinend genug andere Opfer, das beruhigt ja irgendwie schon mal.
Die Nummern lauten: 
0050378672151
005056655992
005025314750

Also ich bekomme jeden Tag mehrere SMS, immer mit anderer Nummer. Nur die 0050 bleiben...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bekomme auch seit gestern solche SMS von unterschiedlichen Nummern, zb. 005056266421 oder 005058569821. es sind nur Buchstaben und Zahlen wirr durcheinannder.
Ich bekomm ca alle drei Stunden eine.
Kann jemand sagen wie man das wieder abstellt?


----------



## webwatcher (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann jemand sagen wie man das wieder abstellt?


Wenn wir das wüßten, würden wir es hier mitteilen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hab auch D1 und ein iPhone. Habe aus Bhutan und dem Kongo eine SMS bekommen. Mir hat ein Bekannter über das Inet ein paar SMS geschickt, liegt es vielleicht daran? Die Nummern: +2425866571 und +97517009406


----------



## Teleton (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch seit ein paar Tagen solche SMS, habe bislang immer gleich alle gelöscht, aber nun die letzte mal behalten (Absender war dieses Mal die +856202142329)


Da auch bei Anruf:
"Your dialing number is not registered in service"


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Kriege die seit ner Woche ca. auch ständig *nerv*
Gerade eben wars aber zum 1. Mal nich diese 00919... sondern aus den vereinigten Staaten mit 00242... wobei in dieser nur "00" stand. Ansonsten hatte ich auch das Vergnügen mit dem Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat. Wenn wer weiß was damit bezweckt werden soll interessiertmich das schon bissl 

Bin übrigens D1 mobilcom, Vertrag läuft bald aus und hab n Ericsson.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe auch noch eine  Nummer mitzuteilen, hoffe sie nicht doppelt zu posten:

+91 988 342 7422

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen, überwiegend nachts, ca 10 dieser sms bekommen. Immer von unterschiedlichen Absendern, leider habe ich sie gelöscht.


----------



## Pixelschubser (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



xX CheMo OnE Xx schrieb:


> sooo also : seit meinem Beitrag gestern Nachmittag,  habe ich 2 weitere so  sms bekommen....
> 
> 27.07.2010 um 03.34 uhr  +919883405120
> 
> ...



Also nochmal: Ein Trojaner oder sowas wird wohl kaum aus so wenigen Zeichen bestehen. Den kann man wohl eher nicht in eine einzige Text-SMS packen, möchte ich mal behaupten. In einem Trojaner müssen so viele Steuerbefehle stecken, dass die wohl kaum als einzelne Textnachricht verschickt werden können. Das wäre dann eher eine MMS, die Euer Handy dann allerdings auch als solche erkennen würde.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege...

...meint: Martin

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:46:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:44:47 ----------

Nachtrag:

gesten habe ich noch überlegt, ob ich die automatische Ausschaltfunktion meines BlackBerry abschlaten soll - jetzt bin ich froh, dass sie noch an ist, so kriege ich nachts wenigstens nicht mit, wenn wieder so ein Ding einläuft.

Mal sehen, was das noch gibt...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
nach mehreren wirren sms kam heute folgende:

But the wicked shall perish,
and the enemies of the LORD shall be as the fat of lambs:they shall consume;into
smoke shall they consum away.


Die Nr. war: +9779851555081

Sind das irgendwelche religiösen Spinner?
Würde jemand den Text bitte einmal genau übersetzen?

Bin bei discotel


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich würde es folgendermaßen übersetzen:

aber das böse wird untergehen
und die Feinde des Herrn werden wie das Fett der Lämmer sein; sie werden verzehrt;
in Rauch werden sie verzehren


----------



## Janine (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

das ist ja gruslig!

bei mir hat es erst mal aufgehört, hoffe es bleibt so.


----------



## Unregistriert (Data_) (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe heute morgen nach dem Anschalten meines Nokia 6300 zwei SMS der Nummer +856202142329 bekommen mit ca. 3 sinnlosen Zeichenketten.

Da ich durch Eingabe dieser Nummer in goggle auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, hat die Nr wohl auch ein anderer (von Euch) gehabt.
Stehe nicht im Tel.Buch und habe seit 8 Jahren den Vertrag nicht geändert.
Provider ist EPlus.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Tel.Nr. per Zufall angesimst werden und ggf. per Empfangsbestätigung getestet wird, ob es ein Treffer war.
Die Treffer werden gesammelt, verkauft und ggf. später für Werbe- oder andere Zwecke genutzt.

Jetzt hören wir aber lieber auf mit den Verschwörungstheorien. Wenn die Initiatoren das hier lesen, lachen die sich ja tot


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Woher die SMS-Spammer Deine Nummer haben? 

Die Frage stell ich mir seit gestern, als das bei mir losging, auch. 

Gib doch mal Deine Nummer mit Vorwahl ohne Abstände bei Google ein. Vielleicht landest Du dann so wie ich auf der netten Seite [ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

... übrigens die spammen jetzt kein Kauderwelsch mehr. Sind wohl streng katholisch:

"Therefore, behold, ths days come, saith the LORD, that it shall no more be dais, The LORD liveth, that brought up the children of Israel out of the land of Egyp"

Absender diesmal: 005058533969

Denke die Absender sind Zufallsnummern.


----------



## EoDx (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich biete noch
+9779851123661
+919017016588

Ich kann versuchen eine Art Wiki einzurichten in der jeder seine Nummer eintragen kann (und evtl die Nachricht) um einen besseren Überblick über diesen Spam zu bkeommen.
Besteht daran Interesse?

Ich habe da einen Verdacht, dass eine Person meine Handynummer in diesen Spam Mechanismus eingetragen hat (ich gebe diese Nummer nur sehr ausgewählten Personen weiter).
Ich hab meine Nummer in München einer (tendenziell zwielichtigen) Person gegeben und einen Tag später begann der Spam. Das ganze kann natürlich Zufall sein, aber die Tatsache, dass ich von der Person seither auch nichts mehr gehört habe, klingt eher verdächtig.
Also:
Region: München (Stadt)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo habe auch die ganze Woche pro Tag 2 Sms bekommen einmal Idian andere jemen .
Weis aber nicht was das soll und was das kostet.
Könnte vieleicht die Polizei weiterhelfen wer weis wer dahinter steckt?
Ach keine Ahnung !
Habe D1 Netzt und es ging am Sonntag vorletzte Woche los immer 14.00Uhr und 4.21 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hmm also ich hab noch keine "richtige" sms nachricht bekommen. hatte jetzt 2 tage ruhe und vorhin kam eine, aber auch nur mit buchstabensalat. die nr. war +26655784332.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



EoDx schrieb:


> Ich biete noch
> +9779851123661
> +919017016588
> 
> ...


Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst dass einer rumläuft und handynummern einsammelt um dann so was zu machen...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wie wärs wenn man die bildzeitung auf diese sms aufmerksam macht?  ich würde gerne wissen was dahinter steckt und die telekom macht ja irgendwie nichts...


----------



## Niclas (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Könnte vieleicht die Polizei weiterhelfen





Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn man die bildzeitung auf diese sms aufmerksam macht?


Noch mehr so schwachsinnige Vorschläge?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo Ihr alle,
ich bekomme auch seit Tagen diesen Buchstabensalat auf mein Handy. Ist übrigens auch ein Sony Ericson und T-mobile der Anbieter.
Die Nummern: +22676341477  +919821840357  + 84980340708  +9198219931325
Bin langsam echt genervt und würde gerne wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

das bringt vielleicht nicht wenn wir die Bildzeitung einschaltet, aber mich würde es dennoch interessieren was dahinter steckt. Wie so was geht und ob unsere Nummern zufällig angesimst werden oder ob die unsere Nummer haben.

Ich gebe noch
+91982187354    25.07. 06:33Uhr
+84980429782    26.07. 00:46Uhr
+84980389585    26.07. 07:13Uhr
+97517927582    27.07. 04:26Uhr
+18098291444    27.07. 13:43Uhr
dazu.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

gut dass ich diese Beiträge hier gefunden habe. Da bin ich ja doch nicht allein mit dem Problem.
Ich bekomme diese sms seit ca. 1 Woche täglich/nächtlich 1-2 Stück. Anfangs habe ich die ersten gelöscht, aber inzwischen behalte ich sie in meinem Speicher, bewahre sie auf, falls ich das irgendwann mal nachweisen muss, wofür auch immer.

Die letzten beiden sms kamen von
+856202142329
+84980330936

Seltsame Geschichte, ich bin gespannt ob und wie das aufgeklärt wird.

Bin überingens bei maxxim Prepaid-Kunde, D1- Netz

Viele Grüße 
Tanja


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich werde mal rumfragen wegen der Nummern, ob es irgendein System hat


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Abgesehen von Random-Anwählungen, ist es denkbar, dass dies eine Nachwirkung des Telekom-Datendesasters ist, in denen ihnen Millionen Kundendaten abhanden kamen?

Habe selbst die letzten Tage drei SMS bekommen, zweimal Vietnam, einmal Indien. D1 über maxxim, nummer aber schon ewig mitgenommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Nr: 
+5058595918 (Nicaragua)

Text: P20653wYRdLluhILaJoXuuPWIPIoq73Vk0OpDXlMQoLZtOshbgFVapmZQT2bprpSSHqhBRUxmFYZGgLq5EhFDm0b5j9pytr0 qlu5hSHeQKxOFLfPA4uJigQraJ8WJXzXfFK2e1THwZcW26Pwm5K1Q6lA1eyqd 	

4 Stück, etwa 4h, 5h, 7h, 14:30h

ôÔ


----------



## Simplytel (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau und ihre Schwester beide bei Simplytel.de haben auch das Problem.
Die Nummern sind:
0919883914158
0919821265219
0919821729838

097517712560 SMS Zentrale +46731234200
0919821973005 SMS Zentrale +46731234200
022676457194 SMS Zentrale +22676457194
0919821458006 SMS Zentrale +46731234200

Ich bin auch bei Simplytel habe das Problem aber nicht !
Oder sollte man sagen noch nicht ?

So wie es aussieht scheint das Problem aber häufiger bei Discountern aufzutreten wie bei z.B. T-Mobil Kunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Nachtrag, sorry:
Base, SE Xperia X1, NRW


----------



## Simplytel (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe gerade noch etwas in Netz gefunden
Seltsame SMS aus Vietnam und Indien - Blogaddict


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Super das ihr das Thema habt, ich bin auch davon betroffen schon die ditte SMS und ich hab bisher die ersten Zwei gelöscht, kann man nicht was dagegen machen? 
Die Dritte SMS kam um 15.08Uhr und die davor um 2h morgens.
Die Nummer 0050378755514


----------



## Spekulant (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe nun auch schon 4 SMS mit Buchstaben- und Zahlengulasch bekommen und habe eine Prepaidkarte von Congstar. 

Es gibt bis jetzt keine offizielle Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema, weder von Congstar noch von T-Mobile. Die Mitarbeiter im Callcenter und in den Shops wissen bis jetzt tatsächlich nichts von wem oder von wo die SMS kommen (hab mich im Bekanntenkreis umgehört). 

Aber ich denke, dass die die sich bei T-Mobile mit dem Thema beschäftigen müssen ganz genau wissen worum es sich hier handelt. Um genaues zu erfahren brauchen wir also einen Insider in diesem Forum und alles andere ist Spekulation. 

Ich spekuliere, dass es hier nur darum geht heraus zu finden welche Handynummer vergeben ist um evtl. dann die Daten zu verkaufen. 

Wir dürfen gespannt sein!

Meine Nummer:

+919883809471 / 27.07.2010 12:34
+919883234885 / 27.07.2010 3:10
+84980223954 / 26.07.2010 5:22
+84980086526 / 25.07.2010 10:31


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

zwecks Infoaustausch hier ein Link in ein anderes Forum
tovotu - Es spukt im D1-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Guten Abend!

Bekomme auch diese SMS:
Die 1. am 20.7. +919821521164
am 25.7. + 84980479093
heute 6.03 Uhr + 919883653806
heute 14.35 Uhr + 96773386515

Bin seit 8 Jahren bei D1 Vertragskunde mit der selben Nummer, Region Ansbach, Mittelfranken.
Viele Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

stimmt die verstehen ja selbst Ihr eigene Sprache nicht!

Wie konnte ich nur an sowas denken.


----------



## Flex (27 Juli 2010)

*NUMMERN + Übersetzung*

BZGL DER NUMMERN:

Es gibt Personen die bereits SMS an diese Nummern zurückgeschickt haben UND eine Antwort bekommen haben!!!

Darin hieß es das die Besitzer der Nummer nichts von diesen SMS wussten!!!

Es bringt also nichts die Nummern auf die Sperrliste zu setzen - zumal die ja eh viel zu willkürlich sind...

Es lohnt sich aber diese Nummern zu Sammeln, um weitere Betroffene Handynutzer hierher zu lotzen 


Deswegen auch von mir noch meine 5 Nummern:
+919821463698
+919821371057
+84980190106
+919883521694
+96773881227

Das mit den religiösen Nachrichten finde ich ja richtig krass! Da freu ich mich ja schon fast auf die nächste - das bringt zumindest ein bisschen Licht in die ganze Sache!
(vorausgesetzt, da machen sich nicht wirklich irgendwelche idioten dran, geschädigte noch paranoid zu machen - andererseits - wie sollen die an die gleichen Nummern kommen?)


lg
Flex





PS: 
Sooo Mal zu Aufklärung bzgl der Möglichkeit ÜBERSETZENS:


Man kann sich ja schöner weise bei Google Text in alle möglichen Sprachen übersetzen lassen.
Diese dann in ein SMS-Manager kopiert und abgeschickt ergibt folgendes (Beispiel für indisch):


orginal:
नमस्ते das soll Hallo heißen
ankommende SMS:
&# 2344;&# 2350;&# 2360;&# 2381;&# 2340;&# 2375; das soll Hallo heißen

(edit: ohne Leerzeichen - das Forum wandelt automatisch in den entsprechenden Schriftsatz um ^^)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich dachte ja das es aufgehört hätte, aber heute bekam ich wieder zwei, die erste hatte ich gleich gelöscht, die zweite habe ich noch:

+2425815816


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe bereits 5 derartige SMS bekommen:

Viermal Buchstabensalat:
005056630168 26.07. 18:51
005058593923 26.07. 23:34
005058577916 27.07. 06:50
005043945459 27.07. 20:10

Und eine mit Nachricht:
005043940126 27.07. 21:59 
Thou shalt put into the ark the testimony wicht I shall give thee.

Bin seit 2004 bei Eplus (Vertrag), davor war die Nummer bei T-Mobile (Prepaid).

Mich nervt das ziemlich, da ich oft im Grenzgebiet zu Frankreich unterwegs bin und keine Lust habe, für eingehende SMS, die ich nicht bekommen möchte, zu bezahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

hab auch diese tollen SMS bekommen. Inhalt: irgendwelchen Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat.

Absender:
005043980328
005043993732
0050378303477
005058541666
0050378905762

Anbieter: simyo (nutzt glaub ich das netz von e-plus)

das nervt vllt...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich hab die erste am 24.7 bekommen. Punkt 6:45 mit dem inhalt (...)6lCbkWH
und das Symbol für die sms is n geschlossener umschlag mit nem bruch in der mitte
Nr. +919821193803 also aus Indien
Hab zurück geschrieben verschlafen wie ich war konte aber nicht gesendet werden

Die zweite und bisher letzte heute um 13:42 mit nem Buchstaben-/Zahlensalat als inhalt
Diesmal ganz normales Symbol und 
Nr. +2425848123 also aus dem Kongo

Will UNBEDINGT wissen was es damit auf sich hat. Das lässt mich nicht mehr los

N Code? N Trojaner? Abzocke? Werbung?.....

Noch irgenwelch motive die euch einfallen???


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

6 SMS seit gestern Nachmittag. nur Buchstabensalat aus 00503... und 00505... also Nicaragua und El Salvadore.
Gerade Eben englischer Bibel Text von 
005056271809: "Jonathan said unto David, O LORD God ..."

Netz: E-Plus Provider, früher Telekom-Provider ...

Ich finds mittlerweile sehr nervig. Gibts Stellungnahmen von Netzanbietern?!


----------



## Flex (27 Juli 2010)

*Nachrichten*

Ich Sammel auf jedenfalls bei mir die Nachrichten die so geschickt werden - vllt ergibt sich daraus irgendwann etwas:

hier mal die bisher geposteten (bisher hab ich alle Foren (9) durchgelesen, die ich so gesehen habe):

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But the wicked shall perish, and the enemies of the LORD shall be as the fat of lambs:they shall consume;into
smoke shall they consum away.

Die Nr. war: +9779851555081

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Therefore, behold, ths days come, saith the LORD, that it shall no more be dais, The LORD liveth, that brought up the children of Israel out of the land of Egyp

Absender diesmal: 005058533969

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Thou shalt put into the ark the testimony wicht I shall give thee.

005043940126 27.07. 21:59


----------



## Jack Burns (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:

SMS-Technik - 3G-Forum von UMTSlink.at


----------



## jack burns (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich meinte den:

SMSC-Rufnummern - 3G-Forum von UMTSlink.at


----------



## Janine (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

also ich hab jetzt mal eine mail an eplus geschickt, damit die auch mal davon wissen. denn die religiösen texte sind mir echt zu krass. wenn ich eine antwort bekomme, teil ich sie euch mit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> But the wicked shall perish,
> and the enemies of the LORD shall be as the fat of lambs:they shall consume;into smoke shall they consum away.


Das ist Psalm 37 in einer Fassung, die nicht in allen Bibeln so zu finden ist, sondern nur in einigen amerikanischen Fassungen ("King James Bible") sowie in der "Webster Bible Transalation"
Psalm 37:20 But the wicked will perish: The LORD's enemies will be like the beauty of the fields, they will vanish--vanish like smoke.

deutsche Übersetzungen:

"37:20 aber die Gottlosen werden umkommen und die Feinde des HERRN  dahinschwinden wie die Pracht der Auen; wie Rauch verschwinden sie. "

alte Lutherbinel:
"Denn die Gottlosen werden umkommen; und die Feinde des HERRN, wenn sie  gleich sind wie köstliche Aue, werden sie doch vergehen, wie der Rauch  vergeht"

siehe
Psalm 37:20 Denn die Gottlosen werden umkommen; und die Feinde des HERRN, wenn sie gleich sind wie köstliche Aue, werden sie doch vergehen, wie der Rauch vergeht.

ach so, steht auch schon hier
http://tovotu.de/archiv/454-Es-spukt-im-D1Netz/
da wird ein weiterer Bibeltext zitiert, den gibt es so nur in den oben erwähnten Bibelfassungen. Ob diese in bestimmten Ländern benützt werden, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es könnte ja auch jemand zufällig eine bestimmte Onlinebibel verwenden. Psalm 37 hat zum Inhalt das Verhältnis zwischen Gläubigen und Ungläubigen. Mal sehen, ob da noch mehr kommt. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald Kochrezepte - dann kann ja M's Kochbuch eine Abmahnung schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ähh bibelverse sind jetzt irgendwie doch gruselig... verdammt warum sagt kein telefonanbieter was dazu?? das regt mich einfach nur auf!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ähh bibelverse sind jetzt irgendwie doch gruselig...


Lies nicht so viel Stieg Larsson 
Im Ernst: Wenn die Initiatoren aus Deutschland kommen (ich habe nach wie vor nirgends etwas von Betroffenen in anderen Ländern gehört), lesen die auch die Foren - und machen sich 'nen Spaß. Andererseits: Vielleicht waren die kryptischen Texte ja technische Fehler und jetzt kommt die "message" an?

Wenn die Texte als Bedrohung erlebt werden, kann man an eine Strafanzeige denken. Dann könnte die Polizei evtl. die Provider anfragen wegen technischer Hilfe oder so. Keine Ahnung.
Ansonsten können wir ja zum Zeitvertreib wetten, was als nächstes Zitat kommt:

Ich tippe:
"5 And GOD saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually. 6 And the LORD repented that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him at his heart. 7 And the LORD said, I will destroy man whom I have created, from the face of the earth, both man and beast, and the creeping animal, and the fowls of the air; for I repent that I have made them."
(übrigens eines der besten Bibelzitate überhaupt: Ein allmächtiger, allwissender Gott, der es bereut (!), den Menschen gemacht zu haben. Ach...)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

HIER DIE AKTUELLE LISTE

Inclusive Post Nummer : 156

+18098222146
+18098291444
+18098408999
+22676658022
+22676520018
+22676729655 
+22676341477
+22676457194
+2425898236
+2425848123
+2425815816
+24258444422
+2425854811
+2425866571
+26655784332
+26655897981
+26655200501
+26655699292
+26655563306
+26655650729
+50378230025
+5043938493
+5058553718
+5056191021
+5058534593
+5058587664
+5056945947
+5043988412
+5056634322
+5043993617
+5043995364
+5056347567
+50378327423
+50378114840
+5056239482
+5058561277
+50378898432
+5058530386
+5058533969
+50378672151
+50378755514
+5056655992
+5056271809
+5025314750
+5056630168 
+5058593923
+5058577916
+5043945459
+5043980328
+5058533969
+5043940126
+5043993732
+50378303477
+5058541666
+50378905762
+5056266421
+5058569821
+5058595918
+84980221325
+84980138102
+84980657602
+84980634127
+84980146024
+84980393012
+84980746321
+84980643347
+84980941877
+84980752371
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+84980429782
+84980389585
+84980366419
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+84980469343
+84980765781
+84980521059
+84980340708
+84980223954
+84980086526
+84980498478
+84980815334
+84980950504
+849806595195
+844980409162
+84980018863
+84980340209
+84980165050
+84980898728
+84980479093
+84980596647
+84980101709
+84980190106
+84980459395
+84980330936
+856202142329 -> Mehrfachnennung
+9198212841321
+9198217976640
+919883521694
+919821284131
+919883405120
+919883914158
+919821265219
+919821729838
+919821984142
+919821193803
+919883653806
+919821677265
+919821477727
+919821024814
+919821521164
+919883809471
+919883234885
+919821047654
+919821829891
+91982187354
+919821776971
+919821034226
+9198219931325
+919821709781
+919821410885
+919821001819
+919821209090
+919821369349
+919821410734
+919821973005
+919821187376
+919821479510
+919821741916 
+919821891740
+919821710200
+919821840357
+919017016588
+919821463698
+919821371057
+919883427422
+96773720833
+96773635022
+96773386515
+96773881227
+9779851966059
+97517009406
+9779851555081
+9779851123661
+97517927582
+97517712560
+9779851555081

Leute bitte dir Rufnummern im Format +000000000 und untereinander :

+000000000
+000000000
+000000000

Dann kann ich sie schneller kopieren .

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hänge mich mal hier ein...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8979202/screenshot.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8979202/screenshot_1.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8979202/screenshot_2.jpg

Telekom.de Combiflat M

HTC Desire

PLZ: 646xx


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

gebe zum Abschluss des heutigen Tages noch ne Wasserstandsmeldung ab.....

den ganzen Tag heute herrschte Ruhe, hoffe das bleibt so.....

vielleicht hats ja bei E-Plus jetzt aufgehört *hoff* 

n8 zusammen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Naja bei mir war auch schonmal mehrere Tage ruhe.

Ich hatte erst vor einigen tagen so eine SMS erhalten und gedacht dass es wohl nur zufall ist. Dann kam mal wieder eine, und gestern gleich drei.


----------



## adag (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ok, jetzt bekomm ich auch bibeltexte...scary...grad eben 0:45, irgendwas mit paul, hab gar nicht reingeschaut und gleich gelöscht...hab seit gestern 4 sms aus nicaragua (00505...) bekommen, mit den üblichen buchstaben und zahlen....2 kamen mitten in der nacht, exakt um 2uhr und um 7uhr ...heut nacht hab ich mein handy lautlos...bin bei eplus seit 4 jahren vertrag, hab denen das problem auch schon geschildert...hoffe das klärt sich bald auf!
lg, ada


----------



## LaForge (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

habe das Forum hier durch Google gefunden weil mir die SMS auch etwas mysteriös vorkommen...

Habe jetzt auch schon SMS aus Indien und Kambodscha bekommen mit Bibeltexten und komischen Zeichen.

Bin bei Moblack (Vodafone Netz)
Gerade eben kam wieder eine.

Was mir nur auffällt. Das ging los, direkt nachdem ich bei der Deutschen Post meine Handynummer zur Epost Verifizierung angegeben habe.
Ist das hier bei jemandem auch so der Fall? Ich versuche auch meine Zusammenhänge zu schließen aber es ist sehr mysteriös.

Viele Grüße,
Bastian


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

auch ich habe heute 2 sms bekommen (aldi talk) von 
505-616-3187 new mexico
die erste sms zaheln und buchstaben salat
die 2 mit :but god prepared a worm when the morning rose the next day,and it smote the ground that it withered

sehr komisch !
was soll ich machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Erstmal ist es sehr beruhigend zu wissen man ist nicht allein :>

Bekomme auch seit einer Woche diese seltsamen SMS, heute eine aus Laos mit religiösem Inhalt - das macht mir schon irgendwie Angst.
Bin bei Congstar (Prepaid) und habe das Nokia 5800 XM. 

Nummern habe ich leider nicht mehr, ich lösch den Scheiß direkt, werde mich aber melden sollte noch etwas dazu kommen... 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen.

Bin auch gerade von diesem Mist geweckt worden.
Hab seit Freitag insg. 3 dieser SMS erhalten.
Die ersten 2 mit wirrwarr und gerade eben mit:

"The sons of Asher: Imnah, Ishvah, Ishvi and Beriah. Their sister was Serah. The sons of Beriah: Heber and Malkiel."

Die Nummern kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich alles erst gelöscht habe und gerade eben dieses Forum ergooglet habe, weil ich eh schon wach bin.
So eine Scheisse...


----------



## Flex (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bitte Bibeltexte alle - am besten komplett - Posten!
Ich Sammle seit gestern 
dpaste: #222530: SMS-TERROR aus der ganzen Welt ab 17.Juli 2010, by Flex


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Nummern kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich alles erst gelöscht habe und gerade eben dieses Forum ergooglet habe, weil ich eh schon wach bin.
> So eine Scheisse...



Ich glaube immer weniger, dass die Nummern in irgend einer Weise eine wichtige Rolle spielen...das ist purer Zufall - allein wenn man die Liste sieht - und man muss ja bedenken, dass garantiert mindestens 60-70% der betroffenen hier nicht ins Forum schauen! (Ich wette, die haben alle auch nochmal andere Nummern....)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Flex schrieb:


> Bitte Bibeltexte alle - am besten komplett - Posten!
> Ich Sammle seit gestern
> dpaste: #222530: SMS-TERROR aus der ganzen Welt ab 17.Juli 2010, by Flex



neuer link:
SMS-TERROR Juli 2010 - ausländische SMS: Statt seltsamen zeichenkombinationen nun BIBELZITATE - Hier eine Liste


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

"_*The LORD spake unto Moses, saying, 40:2 On the first day of the first month shalt thou set up the tabernacle of the tent of the congregation.*_"

Amen.  Das kam gestern Abend um 22:49 Uhr von 005056005398.

Aus dem Heise-Verlag  kam mittlerweile folgende Antwort auf meine Anfrage:


> "Hallo,
> mir liegen mittlerweile mehrere aehnliche Berichte dazu vor -- eine plausible Erklaerung hab ich allerdings bislang nicht.
> 
> bye, ju"


Okay. Soviel dazu.


Wünsche Euch einen fröhlichen ereignisreichen Tag!


Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

"Thus will I execute judgments in Egypt: and they shall know that I am the Lord."

den hat meine mutti letzte nacht bekomm. die nacht davor gabs schon ne portion buchstabensalat per sms. beide sms kamen aus nicaragua.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Und hier noch was schönes:
28.07.2010 4:30 ( nur gut das ich das Handy stumm geschaltet habe)

+919017348480

I will bring them again also out of the land of Egypt, and gather them out of Assyria; and I will bring them into the land of Gilead and Lebanon; and place shal

Ich weiß nicht ob das von den Absendern nicht gewollt ist, das die Nachrichten so nochmals verbreitet werden. Kommen mir vor wie religiöse Eiferer. Der Buchstabensalat war wohl dann nur die falsche Sprache oder Kodierung im Ausgangshandy oder Rechner. Durch die Diskussionen haben die das mitbekommen und senden jetzt so das es für uns lesbar ankommt.
Bei mir waren es 4x Zahlensalat und als 5. das.
Viellicht sollte man das alles wirklich ignorieren damit die nicht noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe auch eben so ´ne SMS bekommen von +5058568227 :

"The children of Israel set forward, and pitched in the plains of Moab on this side Jordan by Jericho"

Hauptsache uns entstehen nicht noch Kosten, weil wir die geöffnet haben...


----------



## Tacko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Das Thema "masked SMS" ist sehr interessant. SMS-Nachrichten mit beliebigen Absendernummern verschicken. Siehe hier: Mobile Dangerous Life-SMS Masking,What Is SMS Masking-Terror-Fights-Misunderstandings.

Auch spannend: Smsc-Services (link auf S. 16 von Jack Burns). Das ist ein groß angelegter Werbegag oder ein schlechter Scherz


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bei mir kam heute morgen um 2 Uhr diese an 

"Wisdom is better than weapons of war: but one sinner destroyeth much good."

Vorher kam auch 3 mal Zahlensalat, immer eine am Tag...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Jooo , Bibelklamotten :

Heute von +919883780822 :

David perceived that the LORD had established jim king over Israel , and that he had exalted his kingdom for his people  Israel's sake .

Damit wäre ja wohl geklärt das es keine Hackerattake ist , sondern irgentein Bekloppter der Bibelzitate verschickt . Nur das er jetzt weiss das seine Botschaften vorher nicht in Text angekommen sind sonder als Buchstabensalat.. Super.. Macht die Sache auch nicht besser..

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Nach 4 X Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat kam heute 7.29 Uhr von folgender Nummer +2425895831 dieser Text:
"He made haste, and came down, and recieved him joyfully"

Es hört nicht auf:-((((


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen,

seit dem 20.7 bekomme ich ebenfalls diese komischen SMS.
Die ersten 5 waren auch Buchstaben/Zahlen-Salat, heute nacht kam diese:

"Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man."

Diese kam aus Gabun.
Die anderen aus Indien, Bhutan und Vietnam.

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

AKTUELLE LISTE BIS POST 175 :

Inclusive Post Nummer : 175

+18098222146
+18098291444
+18098408999
+22676658022
+22676520018
+22676729655 
+22676341477
+22676457194
+2425898236
+2425848123
+2425815816
+24258444422
+2425854811
+2425866571
+26655784332
+26655897981
+26655200501
+26655699292
+26655563306
+26655650729
+50378230025
+5043938493
+5058553718
+5056191021
+5058534593
+5058587664
+5056945947
+5043988412
+5056634322
+5043993617
+5043995364
+5056347567
+50378327423
+50378114840
+5056239482
+5058561277
+50378898432
+5058530386
+5058533969
+50378672151
+50378755514
+5056655992
+5056271809
+5025314750
+5056630168 
+5058593923
+5058577916
+5043945459
+5043980328
+5056005398
+5058533969
+5043940126
+5043993732
+50378303477
+5058541666
+50378905762
+5056266421
+5058568227
+5058569821
+5058595918
+5056163187
+84980221325
+84980138102
+84980657602
+84980634127
+84980146024
+84980393012
+84980746321
+84980643347
+84980941877
+84980752371
+84980032350
+84980446083
+84980813541
+84980429782
+84980389585
+84980366419
+84980504292
+84980575211
+84980703383
+84980469343
+84980765781
+84980521059
+84980340708
+84980223954
+84980086526
+84980498478
+84980815334
+84980950504
+849806595195
+844980409162
+84980018863
+84980340209
+84980165050
+84980898728
+84980479093
+84980596647
+84980101709
+84980190106
+84980459395
+84980330936
+856202142329 -> Mehrfachnennung
+9198212841321
+9198217976640
+919883521694
+919821284131
+919883405120
+919883914158
+919821265219
+919821729838
+919821984142
+919821193803
+919883653806
+919821677265
+919821477727
+919821024814
+919821521164
+919017348480
+919883809471
+919883234885
+919821047654
+919821829891
+91982187354
+919821776971
+919821034226
+9198219931325
+919821709781
+919821410885
+919821001819
+919821209090
+919821369349
+919821410734
+919821973005
+919821187376
+919821479510
+919821741916 
+919821891740
+919821710200
+919821840357
+919017016588
+919883780822
+919821463698
+919821371057
+919883427422
+96773720833505-616-3187
+96773635022
+96773386515
+96773881227
+9779851966059
+97517009406
+9779851555081
+9779851123661
+97517927582
+97517712560
+9779851555081


Gruss
Ww


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das von den Absendern nicht gewollt ist, das die Nachrichten so nochmals verbreitet werden. Kommen mir vor wie religiöse Eiferer. Der Buchstabensalat war wohl dann nur die falsche Sprache oder Kodierung im Ausgangshandy oder Rechner.



Nee, das glaub ich nun tatsächlich eher nicht. Ich kann mir da schon eher vorstellen, dass irgendein M.I.T-student einen weg gefunden hat, kostenlos Milliarden von SMSen abszuschicken und da einfach einen irren Spaß dran hat. Erst hat er wie bekloppt auf der Tatstatur rumgekloppt und kryptischen Wirrwarr zusammengtippselt, danach ist ihm das zu anstrengend geworden und er hat sich gedacht: Okay, Stufe zwei, nehmen wir doch mal die Bibel.
Er hätt' mal besser Kochrezepte genommen, da  hätten wir alle was von gehabt... :sun:


----------



## Gast123 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi,

bei mir auch seit einigen Tagen diese nervigen sms, erst Buchstabensalat, jetzt heute Morgen ein Bibelzitat:
"For whosoever shall keep the whole law, and yet offend in one point, he is guilty of all."
+24107122763

Bin bei simplytel, die haben aber bisher auf meine e-mail-Nachfrage nicht geantwortet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hey, das mit den Kochrezepten finde ich gut.
Viellicht sollten wir alle mal eine SMS mit der Bitte darum an so eine Nummer schicken.
Bei so viele Betroffenen kann man doch bald alle Nummern abdecken.
Das wäre ein Spaß.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bekam heute morgen um 8.06 auch einen schönen bibelvers. 
"In the fourteeth day of the first month at even is the LORD`s passover." 
die nummer war +61430940116. hab einen t-mobile vertrag.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

guten morgen!
heute mitten in der nacht kam eine sms bei mir.laut google stammt die aus Nikaragua +5058502263. Der Inhalt ist ein Zitat aus der Bibel:
"but though i be rude in speech,yet not in knowledge;but we have been throughly made manifest among you in all things."
hat schon jemand eine Nachricht dieses Inhalt mal bekommen?


----------



## chaoskiter (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi @ll

Auch bei mir seit einigen Tagen diese Merkwürdigen SMS und heute morgen das erste Bibelzitat:

It came to pass in process of time, that the children of Ammon made war against Israel

+24107944401
+919883037308
+84980915799
+919821291759
+22676049520
+919821058595

PLZ 22297, T-D1

Gruß Michael

:wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wie die meisten anderen hier bin auch ich betroffen.. find das mit den Bibelzitaten auch irgendwie "gruselig".. 
"I seek not mine own glory:there is one that seeketh and judgeth."
+919017556017
..angeblich eine mobilfunknummer aus indien..
was mich nachdenklich macht- wenn das einer ist der sich einen spaß macht und aus deutschland kommen sollte: sitzt der dann wirklich nachts da und tippt hunderte bibelzitate ab? für einen spaß viel aufwand finde ich..


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

also ich habe auch (hauptsächlich nachts) diese Hieroglyphen bekommen...
meine nummern:
+919883250247
+84980317906
+919821864955
+22676569931
+919821126696

aber heute morgen um 07:21 uhr dachte ich echt es geht nich mehr^^
+96773730577:
"They shall run like mighty men; they shall climb like men of the war; and they shall march every one on his ways, and they shall not break their ranks: 2:8"

meine eltern und meine beste freundin bekommen auch ständig diese willkürlich zusammengestellten buchstaben und zahlen,aber so einen unsinn haben sie noch nich bekommen...als ich das gelesen hab kam mir das schon seltsam vor,aber ich bin echt froh,dass ich nich die einzige bin,die mit bibelzitaten belästigt wird


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hab mittlerweile 2 Sms bekommen...

Einmal mit Buchstabensalat und einmal auch mit Bibelzitat.

+5056829849
+5058560254

E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie die meisten anderen hier bin auch ich betroffen.. find das mit den Bibelzitaten auch irgendwie "gruselig"..
> "I seek not mine own glory:there is one that seeketh and judgeth."
> +919017556017
> ..angeblich eine mobilfunknummer aus indien..
> was mich nachdenklich macht- wenn das einer ist der sich einen spaß macht und aus deutschland kommen sollte: sitzt der dann wirklich nachts da und tippt hunderte bibelzitate ab? für einen spaß viel aufwand finde ich..




Ob man damit überhaupt irgend welche spass hat, ist für mich eine frage.man sieht nämlich den empfänger der nachrich nicht.
Ich würde nur in dem fall verstehen,wenn der absender im hause gegenüber säße und das gesicht des empfängers sehen könnte.dann wäres vielleicht noch spass.aber so blind eine sms zu schicken,ist nur,meiner meinung nach,wenn man nicht alles tassen im schrank hätte.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Gestern 22:19 von +50378176696:

"Oh let the wickedness of the wicked come to an end; but establish the just: for the righteous God trieth the hearts and reins."


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

das meine ich ja... da muss jemand dran sitzen, der zumindest nicht mehr ganz auf der höhe ist im psychologischen sinne..


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

habe heute zum 1. mal von so einer nr einen text bekommen sonst habe ich auch nur buschstabensalat und zahlenslat gehabt 
der text mal schauen was er auf deutsch heisst 
Samel said unto the cook Bring the portion which i gave thee,of which i said unto thee set it by thee
(+1809212088)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe heute morgen, 5:00 zum 1. mal eine so seltsame SMS bekommen:

Absender:
+18098212088

Behold, all souls are mine; 
as the soul of the father, 
so also
the soul if the son is mine:
the soul that sinneth, it 
shall die

komme aus österreich (anbieter: bob)


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe heute zum 1. mal von so einer nr einen text bekommen sonst habe ich auch nur buschstabensalat und zahlenslat gehabt
> der text mal schauen was er auf deutsch heisst
> Samel said unto the cook Bring the portion which i gave thee,of which i said unto thee set it by thee
> +1809212088



langsam nervt das echt und keiner kann oder will uns helfen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Guten Morgen @ all, 

meine Mum (auch bei D1) hat ebenfalls dieses Zahlenwirrwar und heute Nacht einen Bibelspruch erhalten. 

Ich habe mich auf anderen Seiten schlau gemacht und dort wurden auch die einzelnen Bibelspruche aufgelistet. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass jeder ein anderer ist. Bisher ist anscheinend nie der gleiche Spruch verschickt worden. 
Wer macht sich denn so viel arbeit? 
Echt komisch.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe heute zum 1. mal von so einer nr einen text bekommen sonst habe ich auch nur buschstabensalat und zahlenslat gehabt
> der text mal schauen was er auf deutsch heisst
> Samel said unto the cook Bring the portion which i gave thee,of which i said unto thee set it by thee
> (+1809212088)



selber absender wie meiner!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

naja das wird sicherlich automatisiert ablaufen.

Nen Programm das Pro Nr. nen neuen Absatz aus nem nem bibel-textdokument verschickt ...

irgendwann wiederholt sich das bestimmt ... man muss ja auch mal bedenken wie viele leute sich nicht im internet melden .. und trotzdem diese nervigen sms bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Moin @ all

mir ist grad mal so aufgefallen, dass aber wohl eine Nummer an verschiedene Personen einen unterschiedlichen Bibelspruch sendet 

Siehe Posts diese Seite

Ich halte das auch fuer nen Programmablauf auf nem Computer.
Kennt ihr die Moeglichkeit SMS per PC zu versenden? Ueber Skype, msn und CO ?
Ich halte das fuer sowas nur halt ueber ein oder Mehrere Proxys aka Botnetz oder im einfachen Sinne halt ueber sowas wie TOR mit alternierenden routen. Oder halt direkt vom Botnetz aus ...

Kann auch sein dass ich schwachsin rede, aber ich halte das fuer relativ wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo, hab auch erst 5 sms nur mit buchstaben und zahlen bekommen und jetzt auch nen biebelvers:
 he therefore that ministereth to you the spirit,and worketh miracles among you, doeth he it by the works of the law, or by the hearing of faith? 3:6 Even as A

anbieter: discotel (d1 netz)
handy : iphone 2g

verstehs nicht und bin genervt da die sms gerne nachts kommen!

hoffe irgendwer findet was raus

greetz sweetntoxic


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo Zusammen

Auch ich habe zwei dieser komischen SMS bekommen.

die erste war ein reiner Buchstabensalat
Die Nummer : +5056006493

die zweite SMS enthielt auch ein Bibelzitat. Hab mich heute morgen echt erschreckt.

" Then said he unto him, Because thou hast not obeyed the voice of the Lord, behold, as soon as thou art departed from me, a lion  shall slay thee
Nummer: +5043974017


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wie ich schonmal sagte: Ich vermute da einfach einen Typen hinter, der irgendwo eine Sicherheitslücke ausnutzt, und mit irgendwelchen Routinen kostenlos SMS verschickt. Der lacht sich grade halbtot bei dem Gedanken daran, was er für ein Rätselraten angestoßen hat.

M.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hmm weiß nur nicht wie die an die nummern kommen, generiert?zufall?
denke am teleikom datenklau liegts eher nicht , hab meine nr ja erst 2 monate, oder gings da auch um noch nicht genutzte nummern?
seltsam seltsam, hoffe nur das niemand meine nummer im netz gepostet hat :-(

greetz sweetntoxic


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Wie ich schonmal sagte: Ich vermute da einfach einen Typen hinter, der irgendwo eine Sicherheitslücke ausnutzt, und mit irgendwelchen Routinen kostenlos SMS verschickt. Der lacht sich grade halbtot bei dem Gedanken daran, was er für ein Rätselraten angestoßen hat.
> 
> M.



..und der hat viel zu lachen..


----------



## pinklove (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich hab bis jetzt noch keinen bibelvers erhalten, aber was nutzt es die auf englisch zu schreiben (wenn wie hier berichtet nur deutsche betroffen sind) und viele den text noch nicht mal verstehen, vor allem weils ja auch so ein alt-englisch ist...naja..


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi, habe auch schon seit 1 oder 2 Wochen 3 oder 4 dieser seltsamen sms mit Buchstabensalat erhalten, die ich sofort gelöscht habe. Aber gestern habe ich eine sms mit der Nummer +856202142329 bekommen und die Nachricht lautete: The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen. Soll das vielleicht eine Massenbekehrung sein????


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

haha massenbekehrung klingt irgenwie fast logisch, haben die das nicht  schon immer mit angst machen versucht? und wenn du so im halbschlaf um 3 uhr nachts bibelverse bekommst .... naja denke die mehrheit flucht und betet nicht


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hey leute!!ich habe auch am 27.07.2010 die erste sms auf mein handy(anbieter E-plus) bekommen mit einem zahlensalat von der nummer +50378212476 um 00.24uhr....dann die nächste heute nacht um 02.59uhr diesmal war es ein text:How is the gold become dim!how is the most fine gold changed!the stones of the sanctuary are poured out in the top of every street! die nr.+5056665118...sehr merkwürdig ich ahbe mal nachgeschlagen die nummer müsste aus den USA kommen.......


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

aber wie kommen die an die nummern?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Guten Tag,

wir haben inzwischen auch solche Sms bekommen. Die erste mit Buchstabensalat, die zweite mit Psalm: 
The strangers shall fade away, and be afraid out of their close places.


005043951561
00919014577079

(aldi talk)

Gruß
bippo


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

kann es sein, dass da nicht nur einer hinter steckt sondern mehrerer ? fuer einen halte ich das fuer zu grossen aufwand ...

Und in der letzten SMS war von "our" die rede ... 

Massenbekehrung halte ich fuer Logisch ... Wir deutsch sprachigen sind als einzige davon betroffen, aber warum auf englisch? Ganz einfach, weil sie kein Deutsch koennen und deswegen zwangslaeufig in einem anderen Land sitzen muessen... Das das wirklich ausm Osten kommt halte ich fuer unwahrscheinlich ... Wie gros ist da der Anteil an Christen ? nicht sehr hoch ... Suedamerika bzw Nordamerika halte ich fuer viel wahrscheinlicher ... das wuerde auch die englische Sprache erklaeren ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich ahbe auch aldi Talk


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

habe mal eine mail an meinem betreiber geschickt weil die mir aus dem laden angeblich nicht weite helfen können und ich sollte mal gucken ob nicht mich jemand aus meinem freundeskreis mich ärgern wolle ich sollte mal auf die nr anrufen +22676729655 das sei mit ganz sicherheit ein festnetz aus deutschland da kann man mal sehen die leute keine ahnung haben .habe nach geschaut die nr kommt aus Burkina Faso

melde mich noch mal wenn ich von meinen anbieter mehr weiss wegen entsehnende kosten und wie wir uns verhalten sollen wenn so eine sms kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Gab doch schon genug plausible Lösungsansätze :

- Wählautomat der willkürlich Nummer wählt (und evtl. vorhandene Nummern speichert)
- der Typ hat ne Lücke gefunden um massenweise SMS zu verschicken
- der hat sie nicht alle an der Klatsche..

..wahrscheinlich liest er hier mit und hat festgestellt das seine tollen Botschften als Murks hier ankommen , jetzt hat ers raus sie in Klartext zu verschicken , auf englisch , nun wird er feststellen das kaum einer Englisch kann und sie in gebrochenem Deutsch schicken , hmmm so in ein paar Tagen *lol* ..oh Mann , nervt das...

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Benutzt Ihr iTunes? --> http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/the-holy-bible-king-james/id300186241?mt=8

Ob's da einen Zusammenhang gibt?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe heute Nacht um 4:45 Uhr eine sms mit diesem Text bekommen:

Adonijah the son of
Haggith came to
Bathsheba the mother
of
Solomon. And she said,
Comest thou
peaceably? And he
said, Peaceably.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Please send your SMS in german , we cant understand your messages !! 
Please send your SMS in german , we cant understand your messages !! 
Please send your SMS in german , we cant understand your messages !! 
Please send your SMS in german , we cant understand your messages !! 
Please send your SMS in german , we cant understand your messages !! 

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL !!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Lamentations 4 KJV

mein spruch stand hier bei das kann man aufs deustche übersetzen...vielleihct steht von euch ja auch was drauf...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

also so langsam wirds unheimlich 

habe vier solcher nachrichten mit buchstabensalat bekommen.
2x indien, 1x vietnam, 1x malawi.

die fünfte sms von letzter nacht kam aus Benin und enthielt folgenden text:

The sons of Ham; Cush, and Mizraim, and Phut, and Canaan.

sehr interessant!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hi,
ich habe zwei sms auf meinem e-plus handy in den letzten tagen erhalten. einmal hyroglyphen von einer +50-Auslands-Nummer und heute morgen einen komischen text von der Nummer +24107117669
The man of thine, wohm I schall not cut off from 
mine altar shall be to sonsume thine eyes, and to
grive thine heart: and all the increase of thine house shall

das klingt wie ein fluch. echt gruselig. 

hat jemand etwas ähnliches erhalten
grüße 
t


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht um 4:45 Uhr eine sms mit diesem Text bekommen:
> 
> Adonijah the son of
> Haggith came to
> ...



Von der Nummer: +919026824355 aus den USA


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

iss ja lustig....scheinen irgendwelche bibelverse zu sein....meiner ist genesis 10-6....tonnenweise ergebnisse bei google...

komm mir hier schon fast vor wie beim dvinci-code


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

@Pixelschubser: 

Meine Mum (52) benutzt kein I-Tunes! Daran liegt es also nicht. Hab in anderen Foren auch schon gelesen, dass es nicht an den Handys oder den Programmen die man nutzt liegen kann. 

Meine Mum hat auch nen ganz komischen Spruch erhalten. Echt seltsam.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

+24107316242:
The Gileadites took
the passages of
Jordan before the
Ephraimites: and it
was so, that when
those Ephraimites
which were
escaped said, Let
me go over; that
the

Weiter ging's nicht, komisch oder??


----------



## qeight (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bekomme seit Tagen die hier bereits mehrfach genannten Buchstabensalate. Heute morgen kam jedoch der erste Psalm aus dem Tanakh, bzw. der Bibel: 
"He shall subdue the people under us, and the nations under our feet." (Er unterwirft uns Völker und zwingt Nationen unter unsre Füße.)

Man kann es in vielerlei Hinsicht deuten. Gerade jetzt, wo sich die Welt mehr und mehr von alten Religionen abstreift, könnte man das als ein Aufbäumen der Glaubensvertreter interpretieren, die sie uns geradezu warnende Botschaften senden, man solle nicht vom Gottesglauben ablassen. 

Andererseits kann es tatsächlich ein Gag sein, der die Massenkommunikation verhöhnt und demonstriert, wie einfach die Strukturen zu knacken sind. 

Was ich mich frage ist, wie groß der Aufwand dahinter steckt, solche SMS von überall her zu senden?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich habe auch erst einige Zahlen- & Buchstabensalat-SMS bekommen und habe nun heute meinen ersten englischen Bibelspruch erhalten. 

VERDAMMT! ich will so was nicht bekommen! Kann man da irgendetwas gegen tun?

Außerdem kommen diese sch*** SMS immer mitten in der Nacht! Das ist richtiger Terror!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

schreib doch mal jemand zurück...so in der art:

hallo....i´m the german teufel....if you go me on the nerven, i´ll put you in a gulli and you never come back to the tageslicht...

wie geil!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @Pixelschubser:
> 
> Meine Mum (52) benutzt kein I-Tunes! Daran liegt es also nicht. Hab in anderen Foren auch schon gelesen, dass es nicht an den Handys oder den Programmen die man nutzt liegen kann.
> 
> Meine Mum hat auch nen ganz komischen Spruch erhalten. Echt seltsam.



Meine auch nicht. Ich denke auch nicht dass es daran liegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ach ja...vergesst nicht "and do the deckel druff" and you never come back.....


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Aber wenn man zurückschreibt hat man vielleicht wirklich ein Abo und dann??
Also ich schreib auf keinen Fall zurück.


----------



## nikki1967 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ich bekomme auch andauernd diese komischen SMS.
Mit immer wechselnden Nummer, also bringt mir uch das spereen nichts. Aber die letzte SMS kam heute Nacht um vier. Und die war echt komisch. da stand etwas von: _The Nethinims: the children of Ziha, the children of Hashupha, the children of Tabbaoth, 7:47 The children of Keros, the children of Sia, the children of Padon,_
Und mehr nicht. Nach einigen Recherchen hat sich heruasgestellt, dass es sich um eine religiöse Sache handelt. Die Tempelknechte. Und das ist ein kleiner Bibelausschnitt oder so. Allerdings müsste es korrekterweise: 7:76 heißen. Alles ein bisschen komisch. ICh würde es auch nciht mit den Zahlen und Buchstaben- SMS in Verbindung bringen, aber die bekomme ich halt auch noch dazu immer.  Habt ihr das auch?
Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

lol dann sind wir entweder die größten sünder oder die einzigen die noch zu retten sind 
hab auch itunes, denke aber daran liegts echt nicht, denn nicht jeder mit diesen sms hat n iphone etc. ! aus österreich sind auch leute betroffen, finds etwas gruselig, terroranschlag mal anders, die christen tuns jatzt auch 
frage mich nur weshalb ich betroffen bin und sonst keiner aus meinem freundeskreis, mag aber wegen sowas nicht die nummer wechseln :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Denkt ihr die Buchstaben und Zahlen haben mit diesen Sprüchen was zu tun?
Aber wenn, wie?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hat denn schon jemand mal bei heise angefragt ob die was wissen ?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

warum sollte das mit dem buchstabensalat nichts zu tun haben? zuerst haben alle das bekommen, und jetzt bekommen alle irgendwelche psalme....

Die Nachkommen von Ham waren Kusch, Mizraim, Put und Kanaan.



uhhhhhhhh.......wat gefährlich....die apokalypse naht.....ihr werdet alle sterben.....ahhhhh.......lasst uns auf die straße gehn und dies verkünden!! )


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

jaaaaa lasst es uns tun looooooool
was man durch so doofe sms alles für diskusionen anregt 
vieleicht ist das ja auch der zweck


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bekomme seit etwa 2 wochen, erst eher unregelmäßig, jetzt schon täglich, Sms mit wirren Buchstaben und Zahlen von immer anderen Absendernummern...heute erstmals einen Spruch 
"For this cause ought the woman to have power on her head because of the angels." (von +919026706395)

Habe ein Samsung Handy mit Prepaid Karte von Congstar und ...sehe irgendwie keinen Sinn in einer Abzocke- ich reagiere ja gar nicht darauf...

Die ersten Sms habe ich sofort gelöscht...
die habe ich nun noch auf dem Handy 
+919883674706
+18098120224


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Denkt ihr die Buchstaben und Zahlen haben mit diesen Sprüchen was zu tun?
> Aber wenn, wie?



..les mal den Thread hier , bringt dir die Erleuchtung..


----------



## nikki1967 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich glaube eher, dass die wolllen, dass man die anruft oder so. Wahrscheinlich kassieren die dann ordentlich Geld. Und die meisten tun das ja, um zu sagen, dass die das lassen sollen oder so.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

naja anscheinend müssen wir erstmal damit leben 
habt ihr eure nummer schon länger?
mein freund hat ne ganz alte t mobile nummer und keine probleme mit bekehrungs sms etc.


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



unregistriert schrieb:


> schreib doch mal jemand zurück...so in der art:
> 
> Hallo....i´m the german teufel....if you go me on the nerven, i´ll put you in a gulli and you never come back to the tageslicht...
> 
> Wie geil!!!




*rofl!*

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:13:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:11:48 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> hat denn schon jemand mal bei heise angefragt ob die was wissen ?



Ja, habe ich. Die sind aber leider genauso Ahnungslos wie wir. Hab jetzt aus lauter spaß an der freude mal ne Mail an den Stern geschickt, ob die vllt. was wissen... Antwort steht aus...

M.


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wenn man sich mal die tatsächliche bedeutung raussucht wird es noch gruseliger!!!

hier mal mein beispiel:

Ham bedeutet verbrannt oder schwarz; und dieser Name war besonders bezeichnend für die Regionen zugeteilt, um seine Familie. Um die Cuschiten oder Nachkommen von Kusch, waren die heißen südlichen Regionen Asiens zugeteilt, an den Ufern des Persischen Golfs, Susiana oder Chusistan, etc.; die Söhne von Kanaan, Palästina und Syrien; den Söhnen Mizraim, Ägypten und Libyen in Afrika.

ich habe meine nummer seit ca 4 jahren...talkline/debitel d1 netz!


----------



## Unregistriert Kati (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wieso bekommen wir denn jetzt alle auch so englische Texte 

Bei mir hat das alles vor zwei Wochen angefangen mit diesen zahlen und Buchstaben Salat
hab jetzt insgesamt schon 8 von diesen SMS bekommen aber alle sofort gelöscht. 

Nun das:
"It shall be, when he shall be guilty in one of these things,
that he shall confess that he hath sinned in that thing: 5:6 And he
shall bring his trespass offeri"
von +24107613120

irgendwie wird das langsam komisch


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe meine Nummer seit ca. 2 Jahren.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Jetzt ehrlich, ich finde sowas schlimm, wieso bombadiert man einen normalen (nicht christlichen Menschen) mit solchen SMS eines (tut mir leid leute, aber das ist nunmal die Schlussfolgerung zu der ich gekommen bin) relativ veralteten Glaubens zu, der Predigt "Folge deinem Herrn blind, und nicht deinem Verstand" (Achtung Bibelzitat)
Ich bin kein Feind von Glauben, und ich GLaube auch, klar, aber ich bin Heide. Also wieso bombardieren die uns mit amerikanisch-christlichen SMS? 

Das ist doch sowas von Sinnlos 


Meine Datenbank umfasst mitlerweile 4 Seiten Bibelzitate und 180 Nummern mit Urpsrungsland. Ich finde sowas abartig schlimm. Ich frage mich echt ob das sein muss ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Aber nicht nur Heiden diese sms bekommen. Auch Katholiken und Protestanten, oder nicht?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Datenbank umfasst mitlerweile 4 Seiten Bibelzitate und 180 Nummern mit Urpsrungsland. Ich finde sowas abartig schlimm. Ich frage mich echt ob das sein muss ...



Ich Korigiere mich
5 seiten Zitate und 185 Nummern


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wir sind die auserwählten....so wie noah mit seiner arche....die leute werden glauben wir sind verrückt wenn wir jetzt auch noch wie die wilden anfangen schiffe zu bauen...egal, holz iss bestellt...:-D


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe jetzt auch schon 4 solcher Nachrichten bekommen, wobei die ersten 3 Buchstabensalat waren und die letzte auch ein Bibelzitat (also vermute ich jetzt mal). 
'But the children of Israel walked upon dry land in the midst of the sea; and the waters were a wall unto them on their right habd, and on their left'
Nummern waren folgende (die erste mit Zitat):
+5025347475
+5058545373
+5058519015
+5056786981


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> wir sind die auserwählten....so wie noah mit seiner arche....die leute werden glauben wir sind verrückt wenn wir jetzt auch noch wie die wilden anfangen schiffe zu bauen...egal, holz iss bestellt...:-D



 XD





natuerlich trifft das alle moeglichen Leute 
Auch  da wo ich grad arbeite, n kollege stand vorhin wegen solchen SMS neben mir und hat sich bei uns ITlern erkundigt was man dagegen machen koennte


----------



## Susu (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi, ich habe diese SmS auch erhalten.
Die erste mit kryptischen Zeichen, die zweite mit Bibelvers.

1. SMS
+50378892104 27.Juli.2010 00:43Uhr

2.SMS
+5043968786 28.Juli.2010 05:40Uhr
Text: "For from the least of them even unto the greatest of them every one is given to covetousness; and from the prophet even unto the priest every one dealeth falsel"


Ich habe seit Anfang 2009 die Nummer bei BASE.
Und ich bin Heide. xD


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

... nach all dem ergibt sich folgendes

FAZIT:

1.) Ein Spassvogel hat sich die (aus dem Telekom-Datenskandal) gehackten und unter www.naturlichen-zahlen.com veröffentlichten deutschen Handynummern aller Provider besorgt.

2.) Er hat dann eine Software geschrieben, die an diese Nummern SMSe verschickt.

3.) Die Software hat die Absenderkennungen so fingiert, daß sie sich aus internationalen Vorwahlen (Ziff. 1 bis 4) und einer mehrstelligen Zufallszahlenfolge (Ziff 5 ff.)  zusammensetzen. 

4.) Da er anfangs nur checken wollte, ob das ganze überhaupt funktioniert, war ihm der Text der SMSe zunächst egal, er hat wohl einen Zufallszeichengenerator eingesetzt. Später kam er auf die glorreiche Idee, daß Bibelzitate besser 'funktionieren' würden. Wie die Verschwörungstheorien hier im Forum zeigen, zurecht.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich will einfach nur das der mist aufhört! vorallem interessiert mich woher der/die/das/ mein handynummer haben/hat...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Die Frage  ist jetzt schon mehrfach gestellt und mehrfach beantwortet worden. 

Die Nummern werden ungezielt  mit sogenannten "predictive power dialern" = Wählcomputern gewählt.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Predictive_Dialer

Kurze Pause damit es wenigstens einige Leser mitbekommen.


----------



## weirdo (28 Juli 2010)

*Zu den "seltsamen SMS"*

Bezieht sich auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/62692-sehr-seltsame-sms-26.html#post318244

Leider wurde der Thread zwischenzeitlich geschlossen,
bitte verschieben, wenn für nötig befunden, danke.


--> Das ist Rufnummernspam.

Nicht zurücksimsen, nicht anrufen, löschen und vergessen.

Melden kann man das auch:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cae...ionFile/3454/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.pdf

Infos:
Bundesnetzagentur Startseite (oben rechts mal "sms spam" eingeben).


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

habe grade gegoogelt:
SMS-Spam: Buchstabensalat und seltsame Bibelzitate aus dem Ausland | Markus Bengel


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

abzocke hin oder her....interessant ist ist einfach das vorgehen...erst so, jetzt so....dass man auf sowas nicht antwortet ist klar....was dadurch für verschwörungstheorien entstehen ist unglaublich aber so wie ich finde, sehr interessant....

da bin ich immer gern dabei...gruselfaktor auf ner skala von 1- 10 ist auf jeden fall ne 10!!!


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

mir ist durchausklar dass das zufaellig ist mit predictive dialern, aber ich wuerde gerne mal wissen wie die das hinbekommen so viele unterschiedliche Nummern zu bekommen ? auch mit dem Masked SMS prinzip oder wie ? ich finde sowas einfach nur schlimm ... 

Und wie zur hoelle wollen die denn bitte daraus geld schoepfen wenn man eine Nummer anruft die garnicht in Verbindung steht mit denen ? Ihr wollt mir doch nicht ernsthaft  verklickern dass die soo viele Nummern haben und mit einem Provider zusammenarbeiten 

Und dazu kommt noch die Sache mit den Bibelzitaten, ich glaube da hatte jemand anderes die selbe Idee und benutzt die fuer seine Zwecke ...

Mir egal, es reicht auf jedenfall!

5 Seiten Zitate und fast 200 Nummern mit Ursprungsland

Das ist mehr als genug


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

da hast du recht....darüber habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht...wenn ich geld verdienen will muss ich eine bestimmte nummer haben auf welche die opfer anrufen....bei uns sind diese nummern aber immer unterschiedlich.....schon komisch....also weiter gehts mit der frage "warum".


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

und jetzt ehrlich ? Wisst ihr ob das mit dem kauderwelsch und den Bibelzitaten ein und der der Selber Ursprung ist ? 

wist ihr ob das ein Computer ist oder ein ganzes Netz ? 
und ob da mehrere Organisationen hinter Stecken oder nicht ?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wir sind keine Hellseher oder Gedankenleser

Wenn  wir das wüßten, wären wir weiter


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bin gespannt was als nächstes kommt, wenn auch keiner auf die Bibelverse reagiert so wie die Buchstaben und Zahlen. Etwas auf deutsch?? =)


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

so wie ich das gelesen habe sollen es ja bisher über 200 auslandsrufnummern sein....nun ja, es gibt sicherlich ne möglichkeit, anrufe auf diese generierten rufnummern auf eine bestimmte festgelegte nummer umzuleiten....oder was meint ihr...?


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> da hast du recht....darüber habe ich noch garnicht nachgedacht...wenn ich geld verdienen will muss ich eine bestimmte nummer haben auf welche die opfer anrufen....bei uns sind diese nummern aber immer unterschiedlich.....schon komisch....also weiter gehts mit der frage "warum".



.. auf die frage hab ich auch keine antwort ... ich wuenschte ich haette es ... es ist bis jetzt erst 1mal bei mir vorgekommen dass eine nummer 2 bibelzitate an 2 unterschiedliche Personen geschickt hat ... ansonsten haben wir soweit ich weiss kaum welche doppelt ...


und nochmal zu dem was ich als letztes gepostet habe ... tut mir leid, dass ich das so sage, aber solange ihr nicht wisst, wie der ganze vorgang ablaeuft, wisst ihr auch nicht, ob nicht zufaellig sondern nach prinzip nummern von dem dialer angewaehlt werden und nach welchem prinzip diese geordnet sind und ob das ueberhaupt ein dialer ist oder mehrere unabhaengige voneinander ... Tut mir leid, aber das das als erklaerung ausreicht sehe ich echt nicht so ...


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> so wie ich das gelesen habe sollen es ja bisher über 200 auslandsrufnummern sein....nun ja, es gibt sicherlich ne möglichkeit, anrufe auf diese generierten rufnummern auf eine bestimmte festgelegte nummer umzuleiten....oder was meint ihr...?




natuerlich gaebe es die, aber das waere ein schier unmoeglicher aufwand, und das erklaert auch nicht warum in anderen foren leute diese angerufen haben und da leute dran gegangen sind ... 
und btw, ich glaube das masked sms prinzip funktioniert nur in eine richtung ... man kann zwar sms unter einer anderen nummer verschicken aber nicht empfangen ... also wie komen die zu ihrem Geld, und falls nicht zu geld, zu was dann ?


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



chrystal schrieb:


> natuerlich gaebe es die, aber das waere ein schier unmoeglicher aufwand, und das erklaert auch nicht warum in anderen foren leute diese angerufen haben und da leute dran gegangen sind ...
> und btw, ich glaube das masked sms prinzip funktioniert nur in eine richtung ... man kann zwar sms unter einer anderen nummer verschicken aber nicht empfangen ... also wie komen die zu ihrem Geld, und falls nicht zu geld, zu was dann ?


 

hat da tatsächlich jemand angerufen und es gibt diese rufnummern wirklich....also kein fake, sondern nur missbrauch der rufnummern unschuldiger??? das iss ja übel! muss mich erstmal ein bisschen schlafen legen....wird mir fast ein bisschen zu brisant 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:25:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:21:27 ----------

da bekommt dies klausel "rufnummer darf zu werbezwecken verwendet werden" direkt eine ganz andere bedeutung....die nehmen eine rufnummer von jemandem und machen darüber werbung.


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:25:44 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:21:27 ----------
> 
> da bekommt dies klausel "rufnummer darf zu werbezwecken verwendet werden" direkt eine ganz andere bedeutung....die nehmen eine rufnummer von jemandem und machen darüber werbung.


 
so hab ich das ja noch garnicht gesehen XD 


jetzt ehrlich, ich wage stark zu bezweifeln, dass das irgendwann mal ganz weg sein wird, genauso wenig wie die email provider immer spam blocken


----------



## m4c92 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo
habe auch mitlerweile 3sms bekommen von folgenden nummern:

Zahlen und Buchstabenwirr von den ersten beiden am 24.07 und am 27.07
von der Letzten nummer kam folgender text:

"Let it be, wehen these sings are come unto thee, that thou do as occasion serve thee; for God is with thee."

+919821108358
+97517450577
+24107819495

Ist schon sehr interresant  wer weiß was für ein (SMS-)Terror Netzwerk dahinter steckt.

sobald neue sms kommen sag ich bescheid.

Handy: Nokia 5800 XM
Anbieter: maxxim (D1-Netz)


MFG


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

sooo danke fuers entfernen, ich hab das file einfach mal hoch geladen 

hier habt ihr das ding 
(...)

mfg


----------



## flex (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wie nett vom Forum - nu muss man sich anmelden, um etwas Posten zu können :-/ Da will wohl einer zusätzlichen Profit rausschlagen 


Sooo - hab nun nach über eine Stunde Recherche die Bibelzitate der letzten 7 Stunden alle zusammen kopiert!

*SMS-TERROR Juli 2010 - ausländische SMS: Statt seltsamen zeichenkombinationen nun BIBELZITATE - Hier eine Liste*

aus 5 wurden 55!!!
ich glaub ich mehr werde ich auch nicht mehr zusammenkopieren - *schreibt sie als Kommentar drunter, dann sind sie alle beisammen! *
(zu viel arbeit, so viel Zeit hab ich leider grade nicht)







Was mir aufgefallen ist - es sind öfter mal Rechtschreibfehler in den SMS vorhanden! Ich weiß nicht, ob da jemand falsch abschreibt - oder ob die nen falsches Buch verwenden, aus dem sie kopieren...
Ich denke, da hat sich eine Gruppe Hacker gefunden, die einen SMS-Server gehackt haben und das nun nutzen um Paranoya zu verbreiten! 
Sie warten nur darauf, dass endlich einer an die Öffentlichkeit geht, damit das ganze einen schönen Skandal gibt.

Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass die Hacker aus Deutschland kommen - so weit ich weiß, sind Hacker für gewöhnlich oft Nachts wach


----------



## Pixelschubser (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Stellt sich natürlich noch die Frage: Wo steht die engine, die der Kerl da gekidnappt hat und die jetzt fleißigst SMS verschickt? Müsste ja mal irgendwann irgendwem auffallen...
Und warum ist ausgerechnet der Deutschsprachige Raum befallen? Kann es sein, dass sich da irgendeiner irgendwo auf der Welt einer deutschen Maschine bemächtigt hat?

..grübelt: Martin


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

eigentlich wehre ich mich ja gegen die Bezeichnung "Hacker" denn fuer mich und fuer Hacker uebrigens auch, sind Hacker leute, die sich gut mit Computern auskennen und Sicherheitsluecken finden um diese Bekannt zu machen damit das untersuchte Objekt sicherer wird usw. 

Das was hier vorliegen mag, koennte man theoretisch als hacker-kiddie (skript-kiddie) oder vorpubertaerer cracker bezeichnen, der nichts besseres zu tun hat als leuten auf den geist zu gehen ... aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das der fall ist dass nur eine person oder gruppe dahinter steckt ... 


Hacker sind nachts wach ja XD und sie haben auch auf der arbeit nichts besseres zu tun als hier zu posten XD

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:34:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:31:17 ----------

das kann unmoeglich eine einzige maschine sein, dafuer ist das viel zu viel rechen aufwand 


ich halte das fuer aus einem Botnetz stammend, denn der meiste Spam kommt nunmal aus einem botnetz und nicht aus einem einzelnen rechner, weil man einen einzelnen viel zu einfach ausfindig machen und aus dem Netz nehmen kann


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



chrystal schrieb:


> sooo danke fuers entfernen, ich hab das file einfach mal hoch geladen
> 
> hier habt ihr das ding
> (...)
> ...



Häng die Datei bitte an den Artikel an. Externe Links zu Dateien sind uns zu gefährlich, man weiß nie, wohin die geändert werden. Ich bitte dafür um Verständnis.


----------



## flex (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



chrystal schrieb:


> Das was hier vorliegen mag, koennte man theoretisch als hacker-kiddie (skript-kiddie) oder vorpubertaerer cracker bezeichnen, der nichts besseres zu tun hat als leuten auf den geist zu gehen ... aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das der fall ist dass nur eine person oder gruppe dahinter steckt ...
> 
> Hacker sind nachts wach ja XD und sie haben auch auf der arbeit nichts besseres zu tun als hier zu posten XD
> 
> ...




Klingt auf jeden Fall schlüssig! - oder jemand hat eine andere Variante auf gefunden, auf Sicherheitslücken, die bestehen und nicht geschlossen werden, hinzuweisen!
Denkst aber auch, dass Code und Bibelzitate per Zufallsgenerator erzeugt wurden - oder?


PS: Bin gespannt, wann der Erste Beitrag in den Nachrichten kommt - dürfte ja leider nicht mehr lange dauern...


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bibelzitate per Zufall denke ich nicht unbedingt aber ich halte es fuer moeglich ...

Um herauszufinden ob das kryptische per Zufallsgenerator kommt braeuchte ich erstmal 3 oder 4 vollstaendig zitierte sms an denen ich ein wenig was an codierungen ausprobieren koennte. Aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, das stimmt schon.

Hier hab ich einfach mal die von mir gesammelten Nummern angehaengt, es sind nicht alle die bekannt sind, aber alle aus diesem Forum mit Ursprungsort.


----------



## Unregistered (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



chrystal schrieb:


> Bibelzitate per Zufall denke ich nicht unbedingt aber ich halte es fuer moeglich ...
> 
> Um herauszufinden ob das kryptische per Zufallsgenerator kommt braeuchte ich erstmal 3 oder 4 vollstaendig zitierte sms an denen ich ein wenig was an codierungen ausprobieren koennte. Aber es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, das stimmt schon.
> 
> Hier hab ich einfach mal die von mir gesammelten Nummern angehaengt, es sind nicht alle die bekannt sind, aber alle aus diesem Forum mit Ursprungsort.



Kannst du das ganze evtl .ods (OpenOffice-Spreadsheet) hochladen? Ich (und vermutliche andere) kann die Datei nicht anständig lesen...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Um herauszufinden ob das kryptische per Zufallsgenerator kommt braeuchte ich erstmal 3 oder 4 vollstaendig zitierte  sms an denen ich ein wenig was an codierungen ausprobieren koennte. 
Zitat von chrystal

Hier mal ein paar Buchstaben / Zahlenrätsel zum entschlüsseln.
Das sind die vollständigen "Texte"

24.07.2010
10:17
Von: +919821369349

7WEepekfWORwZ9NI
JohXYBdwr3iKT7RD6R1
N4RPhDz3fFDiYOjyZ65AI
aXp1yi2R17JBt2Fw20f4
He5tfEJMazHkqz3ggtb
8zHL07X87vHxw6qj6WE
ToMB7miyY
qRbsoID73pCea3OWuQQ
2sMqn2Yoxc6


25.07.2010
23:44
Von: +919821410734

ajyoyhQtvGKupQm7oQEs
201 YjC
dO9sSOkt92f5zYwhDw2
XQNRUfDFcs38B0tXKuV5
E4zbHInC0qqVQIO5vDFLf
EuaOpURQMn87I3IiEGYw
5DN7h20qUPo5ddCGrRg
BKffsC5Zmc9ThdTqmoid
2Mwua35P3g


27.07.2010
10:07
Von: +9779851966059

J03aIfYgJ5yJ7xJit8UrU
NUg1CigNpWjTUuiRbF3S
rxyryVg4E9f
iIJZwg5xgLpmeAq5zQyy
CrQJnaoDSiMklbms6QX8
g
jYv6oFMQTpcJXnXBLU5
VFkLc764uKYtUCzziH9n4
7f
YMWuGy0JTatA95yaKGJ


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistered schrieb:


> Kannst du das ganze evtl .ods (OpenOffice-Spreadsheet) hochladen? Ich (und vermutliche andere) kann die Datei nicht anständig lesen...



OpenOffice kann xls lesen, ich hängs aber trotzdem nochmal dran.


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass das als office 2007 gemacht ist

ich lade es nochmal hoch in 3 versionen 
97-2003 ist fuer (wie sicher verstaendlich) 97-2003
das normale xls ist fuer 2007 und 2010
und das andere ist halt das pdf, weil man keine .ods files hochladen darf.


mfg


----------



## Susu (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Von: +50378892104
Am: 27. Juli 2010 00:43

ZwQ
wqWcT1s99iTJCi4otVebklbxBTf
HKZJUurcIrPG8g5wOWcu2Wwq
6EjagBfbQ2NAZt8W9xkPGsU9NI
D4phmiO
HaA69ki6BON3N6vxZTY7imW
WLbIDBrw9QVNpvE9XBekpPav
4HuURzUJkp9HqSToNO sD60p


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



chrystal schrieb:


> und das andere ist halt das pdf, weil man keine .ods files hochladen darf.



Habe ich gerade freigegeben. Geht seitdem. Wir wollens Euch ja einfach machen


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

@Heiko Danke dafuer 

Jop, mal abgespeichert, heute abend mal schauen was sich machen laesst und notfalls mal ein paar tools drueber laufen lassen

muesst euch ein wenig gedulden, bin grad noch auf arbeit, hier kann ich das nicht machen ^^


----------



## flex (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Super 
Bin ich mal gespannt - ich hab bei einem Kurzversuch mit nem Tool nix rausgefunden...aber kann auch nicht behaupten, dass ich mich so extrem gut damit auskenne...



> Bibelzitate per Zufall denke ich nicht unbedingt aber ich halte es fuer moeglich ...


Naja - ich hab ja die Liste in dem Blog gemacht - und ehrlich gesagt, sind mir, wenn es hochkommt 2 doppelte aufgefallen.
Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass genau diese nur nicht gepostet wurden, ist doch relativ gering.
Und da die oft mitten im Satz abbrechen, denk ich auch per Zufallsgenerator, der die aus einem Textdokument, zerhackt weiterschickt - aber ich lasse mich auch gern, von anderen Dingen überzeugen ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

haha wie witzig, dass so viele von euch diese probleme haben. bei mir fing es auch irgendwann um samstag rum an mit nem buchstabensalat, heute nacht kam dann ein bibelvers und gerade eben wieder, da hab ich mich dann doch mal auf die suche nach ner erklärung gemacht. und weil ich grad eh nichts besseres zu tun hab, hier meine mysteriösen sms: 

die mit dem zeichensalat hab ich schon gelöscht, mist 

dann heute nacht, 4:51:
he took unto him all these, and divided them in the midst, and laid each piece one against another: but the birds divided he not.
super war, dass ich heut morgen klausur geschrieben hab und danach nicht mehr pennen konnte..

sms 2 von heute mittag, 14:32:
thrice was i beaten with rods, once was i stoned DD), thrice i suffered shipwreck, a night and a day i have been in the deep; 11:26 in journeyings often, in perils.


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

@flex: jaa, ich glaub auch dass das von ner Maschine ausgesucht ist, aus gruenden die du schon nanntest, aber trotzdem, maschineller "zufall" ist kein Zufall, denn maschinen koennen nicht frei entscheiden, sie arbeiten nach einem bestimmten Algorythmus. D.h., dass das zwar scheinbar zufaellig ist, es aber nicht wirklich ist und die Maschine demnach nach bestimmten Mustern in einem Text sucht oder einem Algorythmus nach Text in einer bestimmten Laenge selektiert. 
Demnach gibt es keinen wirklichen Zufallsgenerator XD Quod erat demonstrandum XD

Nee spass, also ich denke schon, dass da ein system hinter dem Algorythmus hinter steckt und der das nach einem fuer menschen logischen Prinzip aussucht, sonst waere es ja genauso schwachsinnig wie 500.000 $ fuer einen einzigen Server aus zu geben


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo ihr alle,
komme eben von der polizei.hab es dort erst einmal angezeigt.bei mir gehen diese sms'en seit dem 24.07.10 ein.5stck insgesamt.mit 5 verschiedenen nr.die ich auch hier endeckt habe.(9198214 / 20330, -919... / 66319, -919...../ 49761,   8562021 / 42329,   8498018 / 3778).  4 stck auf mein altes motorola und 1 auf das neue LG.das habe ich mir am 26.zugelegt.die 4 auf dem motorola sind als wirrer cod und die eine auf dem LG ist in engl.da gehts um sabbaht day...jünger usw (nach laienhafter übersetzung).kosten sind bei mir bisher keine zu verzeichnen.anbieter ist maxxim.hab ich eben per mail informiert.
evtl.hilft es euch ja ein wenig weiter.mich nervt der unfug total.hab meine nr.erst gewechselt wegen privatem terror...und jetzt dieser scheiß.... lg fr....


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bei welcher Polizei warst Du da?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Und was hat die Polizei gesagt? Wissen die mehr?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

na bei meiner städtischen vor ort.


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich wollte wissen wo das war.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hier ein kurzer Artikel auf Neon.de:

NEON.de - Gesellschaft - Religion - Wirtschaft - Die Mobilewelt wird angegriffen

zu genau diesen SMS


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

der partizipation wegen:

+919821990831:

fqxgTu2yCY
GgTooOJ0UOlaYT2HKMdA
MXXfMjV
wQXmhiOE1GoHUXQS93r
cDO79HIAoik8iJ5eLOnx98a
D
TFE5zwq3PF90poQV00Wk
yBCq7QHTuh8xMOt58FbG
BiSNB6raC4hbE5XuHHw3V
KqjjoaQHyyoAx

und natürlich Bibelvers:

+919017474681:

I will cleanse them from all their iniquity, whereby they have sinned against me;
and I will pardon all their iniquities,
whereby they have sinned, and whereby




die maschinen übernehmen die macht!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

haben sich etwas schwer getan mit der einstufung als delikt bzw straftat.ich seh es als belästigung,nötigung,terror und datenmißbrauch bzw ausspionieren meiner daten!!!
(bin bei nem freund am rechner und wollt mehr über betroffene erfahren)sorry das ich vorerst nicht weiter informieren kann.lg


----------



## The BiTrMa (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Und noch ein Artikel bei stern.de

http://www.stern.de/digital/telefon...chstaben-und-bibelzitate-per-sms-1587872.html


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

auch das gleiche problem bei mir:

4 sms mit kauderwelsch von folgenden nummern:

+22676382650
+91982167018
+919821256749
+84980138888

alle zwischen 1 und 4 uhr nachts bekommen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
und heute morgens um 7 uhr kam die 5te von folgender nummer:

+919026591231

inhalt war nicht mehr das übliche kauderwelsch sondern folgender text:

"It shall be established for ever as the moon, and as a faithful witness in heaven. Selah."

mein netz ist t-mobile im raum rosenheim/obb


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Twitter / Deutsche Telekom AG: Versender unberechtigter i ...


> Versender unberechtigter internationalen SMS der letzten Tage ist nach Kooperation von Netzbetreibern gestoppt. Dank für die Hinweise     *vor ungefähr 2 Stunden  via web*


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

good news ^^

ich schau mal trotzdem ob die sms doch einen sinn machten ^^


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wie jetzt?? das wars? einfach so? gestoppt und gut iss? will mehr wissen....was für ein kranker kopf steckt dahinter?


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> will mehr wissen....?



Nicht nur du


----------



## chrystal (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

jap, ich auch 


das ist doch nicht zum aushalten, dass die nur so wenig infos preisgeben

aber trotzdem, es ist vorbei und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe nun schon die vierte SMS aus Jemen von folgender Nummer erhalten: 0096773390522 die ersten 3 smss in den vergangenen Tagen enthielten Buchstaben und zahlen, die letzte jedoch enthielt folgendes: urijan the priest build an Altar according to all that King. Abgas had Sent from Gamasche: so urijan the priest made it against King... Also ich Fond das sehr merkwürdig vor allem dieser Inhalt... Ich mach mir nun auch echt Gedanken ob ich für jeden Erhalt einer SMS aus Jemen etwas bezahle... Hat jemand auch eine SMS mit einem solchen Inhalt erhalten??? Bitte meldet euch!!!


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

wie jetzt? wann hast du die bekommen? dachte der versender dieser sms wurde gestopt...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



hardstyle83 schrieb:


> wie jetzt? wann hast du die bekommen? dachte der versender dieser sms wurde gestopt...



Habe ich heute morgen um 05:50 erhalten


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bitte nur noch melden, falls neue SMS   mit Sendezeit   ab etwa 16:00 auftauchen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Warum ab wann sollte es denn gestoppt sein???


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Vor dem Posten wäre es ganz nützlich mal die Vorgängerpostings zu lesen

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/62692-sehr-seltsame-sms-30.html#post318314


			
				 Gast Heute um 16:14:47  schrieb:
			
		

> Twitter / Deutsche Telekom AG: Versender unberechtigter i ...
> 
> 
> > Versender unberechtigter internationalen SMS der letzten Tage ist nach Kooperation von Netzbetreibern gestoppt. Dank für die Hinweise     *vor ungefähr 2 Stunden  via web*


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ja vielen dank, kann ka auch mal übersehen werden, Fehler passieren


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

und wie finden wir jetzt mehr raus? gibts dazu noch ein statement?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die dazu viel sagen werden. dann müsste die telekom ja zugeben dass es mal wieder ein datenleck gab


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wir versuchen mehr herauszufinden. Vermute aber,  dass man mit der Aufklärung 
sehr zurückhaltend sein wird, um  Trittbrettfahrern  nicht Gelegenheit zur Nachahmung zu geben.

Mit Datenleck  hat es vermutlich nichts zu tun, da offensichtlich  ungezielt gewählt wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo! Habe auch zwei solcher Nachrichten aus Indien bekommen - Zahlen- und Buchstabensalat. Heute kam dann eine aus Bhutan mit einem englischen Bibelspruch. Vielleicht macht die Theorie Sinn, dass unsere deutschen Handys die fremden Sprachen falsch anzeigen und diese komische Spamtruppe ist jetzt auf die englische Sprache ausgewichen ?! Vielleicht wollen die mit einem SMS - Kreuzzug die Welt christianisieren. Nee, aber ernsthaft, ich mach mir auch Sorgen, was das bedeutet, ob es kostenpflichtig ist usw. Übrigens, bin auch bei T Mobile.


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo! Habe auch zwei solcher Nachrichten aus Indien bekommen -.


Wann?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gegen 18:30 auch einen Bibelspruch per SMS bekommen.
Dabei gehts es um Exodus/2. Mose Kapitel 17 Vers 9.

"Moses said unto Joshua: Choose us out men, and go out, fight with Amalek. Tomorrow I will stnad on the top of the hill with the rod og God in mine hand."

Absender ist: +18098209892

Erlich gesagt, hat es mich einbisschen nervös gemacht... aber das Problem scheine ich ja nicht alleine zu haben..


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

heute auch nach dreimal Zeichensalat Bibelspruch, schätze ich xD


His mischief shall return upon his own head, and his violent dealing shall come down upon his own pate. 

Heh. Wäre das die Kurzzusammenfassung zu nem Film würd ich ihn wahrscheinlich gucken ^_^


----------



## webwatcher (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe gegen 18:30 auch einen Bibelspruch per SMS bekommen.n..


Dann scheint es wohl noch nicht zu Ende zu sein oder bereits ein neuer Run 
( Trittbrettfahrer? )


----------



## hardstyle83 (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hurra, dann bleibt es ja vielleicht noch etwas interessant....vielleicht weckt das dann mal das medien interesse....dann muss mal irgendeiner was erklären.. :-p


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich habe seit gestern morgen um 04.27 Uhr keine SMS mehr bekommen. 
Habe gestern bei meinem Anbieter (mobilcom) angerufen, sie haben gesagt sie wüssten von dem Problem und sind dabei es zu beheben. Seitdem kam auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe auf Internationale SMS-Spamwelle verwirrt deutsche Mobilfunkkunden - teltarif.de News bei Teltarif etwas darüber geschrieben.

Interessant wäre, ob der Spuk jetzt langsam vorbei ist, oder ob der/die Absender eine neue Lücke entdeckt haben. 

Sehe ich das richtig: o2 Kunden scheinen bislang weniger betroffen zu sein, dafür lese ich jetzt auch von Kunden in Österreich. 

Haltet uns weiter auf dem Laufenden 

Henning Gajek
teltarif.de


----------



## The BiTrMa (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Also ganz sauber scheint es noch nicht zu sein, hab um 19:54 wieder Bibelsprüche von +919014127856 erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo...

zur beruhigung für dich. du bist nicht die einizige die solch seltsame sms mit vorwahl +502 bekommt. 

habe heute ebenfalls eine erhalten mit folgendem text: the children of israel went away and did as the LORD had commanded moses and aaron, so did they.

ich finde das sehr gruselig und bin froh dieses forum gefunden zu haben. ich hoffe das sich das bald klärt

grüße 

diana


----------



## flex (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

und ich hatte schon echt geglaubt, das es aufhören würde - warte immer noch auf mein erstes Bibelzitat xD

bzw - ich will Aufklärung...

wenn wir wirklich Aufklärung wollen, müsste man sich an die Öffentlichkeit wenden - aber, ob das dann auch wirklich so publiziert wird, ist natürlich fraglich...


----------



## Pixelschubser (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

So - sollte die Bundesnetzagentur tatsächlich Vollzug gemeldet haben? (siehe http://www.stern.de/digital/telefon...chstaben-und-bibelzitate-per-sms-1587872.html) 
Ich habe keine SMS mehr bekommen - ich muss fast sagen: leider, denn so nervig diese Geschichte war, so unterhaltsam fand ich es doch, weil es mal ein bisschen Abwechslung und Rätselraten in den Alltag gebracht hat. Aber nicht, dass sich jetzt jemand bemüßigt fühlt, was ähnliches auszuprobieren! Und schon gar nicht mit solchen SMS, die meine Frau neulich bekam: "Willst Du die heißesten F**k-Szenen mit X und Y sehen?" :scherzkeks:

Also, Ihr LeidensgenossInnen,

habt Dank für die interessanten Postings und das Sammeln und Posten von SMSen...

Hoffen wir, dass wir jetzt wieder Ruhe haben!

Gruß an alle:

Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo zusammen,
hab hier jetzt seit ein paar Tagen mal mitgelesen - die Buchstabensalat-SMS waren mir auch wohlbekannt - ein Bibelzitat kam dann gestern dazu:
+50378698589
They sware unto the LORD with al loud voice, and with shouting, and with trumpets, and with cornets.

Schon sehr merkwürdig das Ganze - und vor allem nervig...!

Gruß
Ilse

PS: Ach ja - Nokia Handy und D1-Vertrag - und das schon seit Jahren...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

HEute morgen (29.07.2010) 5:37 Spam-SMS mit Bibel Text.
Absender: +5043956984

Von gestoppt (Telekom) kann keine rede sein, bekomme täglich eine SMS.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hatte auch schon auf den Stop gehofft, aber wieder neue SMS:
+96773907565

If the house be worthy, let your peace come upon it: but if it be not worthy, let your peace return to you

Wenn wir Text und Nummer hier schreiben, können die dann nicht zurückverfolgen, wen die angeschrieben haben? Dann wissen die doch, ob die Nummer real ist...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,
bekomme auch Bibelsprüche,immer in der Nacht.
Meine vermutung: das es was mit einem app vom iphone zutun hat. facebook z.b. kann mit seinem app das telefonbuch übermitteln. vill. giebt es noch andere apps die sowas machen. ein kollege von mir hat ein iphone und ein facebook app.
bin bei congstar,er bei vodaphone hat aber keine sms erhalten....
komisch das ganze

gruß mw


----------



## jupp11 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Von gestoppt (Telekom) kann keine rede sein, bekomme täglich eine SMS.


Da keinerlei Infos darüber vorliegen, was genau passiert, ist es durchaus 
möglich, dass   inzwischen Trittbrettfahrer  auf der Welle mitsurfen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bekomme auch Bibelsprüche,immer in der Nacht.
> Meine vermutung: das es was mit einem app vom iphone zutun hat. facebook z.b. kann mit seinem app das telefonbuch übermitteln. vill. giebt es noch andere apps die sowas machen. ein kollege von mir hat ein iphone und ein facebook app.
> bin bei congstar,er bei vodaphone hat aber keine sms erhalten....
> ...


glaube ich nicht!
Blackberry-User, nix mit Iphone Apps am hut....(god bless)


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

..seit gestern ist Ruhe.. *toitoitoi* 

Gruss
Ww


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

So hab gestern Nacht auch eine bibelspruch SMS bekommen

bin bei O2.


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So hab gestern Nacht auch eine bibelspruch SMS bekommen


mit welcher Absendenummer? ( Ohne  diese Info ist die Mitteilung wertlos )


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Mit folgender

5058572793

O2


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo
ein paar nummern von mir:+966590556061
                                   +5058582576
                                   +97517298254

gruß mw


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ansonsten können wir ja zum Zeitvertreib wetten, was als nächstes Zitat kommt:
> 
> Ich tippe:
> "5 And GOD saw that the wickedness of man was great in the earth, and that every imagination of the thoughts of his heart was only evil continually.



ich will hier ja niemanden beunrhigen aber ich habe eine sms mit diesem inhalt gestern nacht um ca. 1 uhr bekommen.. vorher hatte ich nur eine bekommen mit einenm Zahlen und Buchstaben Salat. Hab die Sms dann nachts gleich gegoogelt und hatte ehrlich gesagt kein gutes Gefühl als ich dann ins Bett bin..
Ich hoffe das hört auf, mit religionsfanatikern hab ich ga nix am Hut!


----------



## weirdo (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



flex schrieb:


> Wie nett vom Forum - nu muss man sich anmelden, um etwas Posten zu können :-/ Da will wohl einer zusätzlichen Profit rausschlagen
> 
> 
> Sooo - hab nun nach über eine Stunde Recherche die Bibelzitate der letzten 7 Stunden alle zusammen kopiert!
> ...



xD Wow! Super Beitrag *beifallklatsch*

1. kann man hier als Gast schreiben.
2. warum verschwendest Du die Zeit, das alles zu sammeln?!
3. wäre Dein Eifer hier besser aufgehoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...ne/62692-sehr-seltsame-sms-26.html#post318244
4. benutze den Begriff "Hacker" bitte nicht im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernspam!
5. schürst Du mit solchen Beiträgen und Deiner Sammlung die ParanoIa doch noch...
6. die Zeiten sprechen eher für andere Zeitzonen als für Deine Vostellung von "Hacker".

Und an die Kryptologen hier: 
Ihr glaubt doch bitte nicht ernsthaft, dass die Zahlencodes Botschaften enthalten?!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

SMS können mit einer Verzögerung bis zu 48 Stunden zugestellt werden. Kurz nach der Sperre eintreffende SMS kann man insofern nicht endgültig bewerten. Ausserdem werden die Spammer versuchen die Sperre zu umgehen. 

Kosten spielen auf deren Seite offenbar keine Rolle, da sie SMS millionenfach verschickt wurden. Möglicherweise haben sie einen Zugang vom Internet in das Mobilfunknetz: Short Message Peer to Peer ? Wikipedia


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



weirdo schrieb:


> 1. kann man hier als Gast schreiben.


Jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## chrystal (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

@ Weirdo 

you never know
Solang du keine ahnung hast, wovon du redest, und keine ahnung hast wie das ganze funktioniert (wovon ich mal ganz stark ausgehe), dann sei bitte so nett und laber keinen Muell! Naturlich koennen die verschluesselte Nachrichten sein, ob es wahrscheinlich ist, ist eine andere Sache, also verdammt nochmal, SEI GEFAELLIGST NICHT SO ABWEISEND LEUTEN GEGENUEBER DIE ALLES AUSPROBIEREN WAS IHNEN EINFAELLT DAMIT MAN INFOS BEKOMMT. Arschig ist das, nichts anderes. Anstatt hier etwas beizutragen laberst du mist wie sonst was. Und noch was: Das mit den Hackern hatte ich schon gesagt. Und noch was: Das du den Thread hier hier verlinkst ist das duemmste ueberhaupt. Und noch was zum dritten mal: Solange du den Ursprungsort nicht kennst kannst du auch nicht festsetzen ob das Innland Nachts, per Delay oder Ausland geschieht.

Aber danke dass du hier uns mit deiner erhabenen erscheinung beglueckst ... NICHT!



@ all: tut mir leid Leute, aber das musste einfach sein. 


Ich will die Paranoya nicht schueren *hust* aber noch ist alles offen, oder gibt es schon wieder neue Infos?

Mitlerweile sind es exakt 200 Nummern und meiner Ansicht nach so bund gemischt, dass der Ursprungsort ueberall sein kann, also auch ein Botnetz. Nun aber die Frage: Warum ist bis jetzt nur Deutschland und Oesterreich betroffen und nicht grossartig die Schweiz oder so ?


----------



## Kessy3 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

hallo leute,

folgende sms hab ich heute morgen um 07:43 Uhr bekommen:

"Jesus stood before the governor: and the governor asked him, saying, Art thou the King of the Jews? And Jesus said unto him, Thou sayest."

gesendet von +919026253921, mal wieder Indien!

Bisher waren es immer nur Buchstaben u. Zahlen, dann bekam ich drei tage keine sms u. dann so was..............macht mir ein bischen Angst!

LG


----------



## flex (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Danke Chrytal!

Ich war grad schon kurz vorm explodieren ^^ - das hätte ne schöne Schlacht gegeben....





> 1. kann man hier als Gast schreiben.
> 2. warum verschwendest Du die Zeit, das alles zu sammeln?!
> 3. wäre Dein Eifer hier besser aufgehoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy...tml#post318244
> 4. benutze den Begriff "Hacker" bitte nicht im Zusammenhang mit Rufnummernspam!
> ...


@weirdo:

1. --> zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr - sonst hätte ich es getan
2. --> erst waren es nur 5! und hätten durch aus Botschaften sein könne, dass danach noch so viele weitere kamen, zeigte erst, dass es wahrscheinlich keine sind - ich hatte dann auch nur aufgehört, weil die Summe reicht, um Ursprung und Versendeart zu erkennen - vermutlich per Zufall.
3. --> What the Hell hätte ich da tun sollen?!?
4. --> Woher weißt DU, dass es Spam ist? - ich denke, da wollen welche nur Aufmerksamkeit!
5. --> stimmt - Aufgrund der Menge aber nicht mehr, da jeder irgendwas bekommt, und das sofort erkennen kann
6. --> Die Zeiten sprechen für gar nichts - es betrifft nur Deutschland - dass ist der fakt!

Zum Abschluss:
BESSER KONSTRUKTIV und vllt sinnlos - als DESTRUKTIV und arschig!


Sorry - musste nochmal sein..
(nu bin ich doch halb exolodiert xD - aber hab mich kurz gehalten ^^)

PS @Chrystal:
Sorry für das Verallgemeinerte nutzen des Begriffs "Hackers" - kann verstehen, dass ihr euch da beleidigt fühlt - aber das so schön kurz 
und eigentlich wisst ihr doch, dass ihr nicht gemeint seid 
Aber auch Danke für die Aufklärung - man lernt halt nie aus ^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:33:43 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:29:54 ----------

Nun nochmal zum Thema:

das mit der 48 Stunden danach klingt logisch!

Im Twitter wurde gebeten darauf hinzuweisen, wenn noch weitere SMS kommen.

Aber anderseits kanns auch einfach nur abwarten heißen ^^

So wie ich das verstanden habe, hat der andere Netzbetreiber, von dem die SMS kamen, sein Netz abgestellt! 
Wäre diese Interpretation der Aussage auch möglich?



Ich bin übringens ebenfalls seit vorgestern 14 Uhr verschont (ohne Bibelzitate  bekommen zu haben  ) ^^.


----------



## flex (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

bzgl:
4. --> Woher weißt DU, dass es Spam ist?

Naja - gut - seit den Bibelzitaten ist es doch auf jeden Spam - auch wenn sie nur Aufmerksamkeit wollen....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:45:41 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:45:00 ----------

bzgl:
4. --> Woher weißt DU, dass es Spam ist?

Naja - gut - seit den Bibelzitaten ist es doch auf jeden Spam - auch wenn sie nur Aufmerksamkeit wollen....



PS @admin: 
Warum kann man hier eigentlich nicht seine eigenen Posts ändern?


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



flex schrieb:


> PS @admin:
> Warum kann man hier eigentlich nicht seine eigenen Posts ändern?


Aus Sicherheitsgründen geht das erst ab einer bestimmten Anzahl von Postings.

Bedank dich für diese Einschränkung bei den Postern, die sich nicht benehmen konnten
 und  nachträglich ihre Postings manipuliert haben. 
Wir haben nicht die Zeit, jedes Posting auf nachträgliche Änderungen zu überprüfen.

siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/announcement-anmeldezwang.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/das-forum-ankuendigungen/27541-nutzungsregeln-im-forum.html


----------



## flex (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Achso - alles klar - dann find ichs okay! 
zwar blöd, wenn dann sowas wie grad eben passiert - aber bestimmt besser so...
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## flex (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Unter tovotu - Es spukt im D1-Netz *** Update: Bibelverse
kam die Theorie auf, dass die Telekom vielleicht nur die SMS mit dem Buchstabensalat gefiltert hat.

Zeitlich würde das auch passen - erst am Abend vorher kamen die ersten Bibelzitate...

Oder haben die wirklich den Anbieter abgeschaltet? *grübel*


----------



## Pixelschubser (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Nette Theorie. Nur, was ist mit den D2- und E-Plus-Nutzern? Die haben mit der Telekom so gar nichts zu tun...


----------



## hrgajek (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,

wie ist aktuelle Stand?
Kommen noch Nachrichten?
Wann angekommen? Wo angekommen? (Netz?)


----------



## RosaD (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe mitten in der Nacht eins bekommen - am 29.07 um 3:31. Es ging um ein Bibelzitat. Ich bin Kundin bei o2 und habe die beim Kundendienst angerufen. Die scheinen dort nichts mitbekommen zu haben ....


----------



## Maris70 (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hi, ich habe am 27.07.10 um 00:24 Uhr eine SMS aus zahlen- und Buchstaben Mix erhalten.
Nummer: +5058596538
Und am 28.07.10 um 02:50 Uhr ein Bibel Zitat.
,, They were filled with madness; and communed one with another what they might do to Jesus "
Nummer: +5058579778

Hab mich erst mal gewundert was das alles soll und heut mal nachgegoogelt 

Also echt ich finds i.wie witzig solange das keine Kosten o.ä. verursacht.


----------



## Sabbi (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallihallo,

Ich hab ab dem 20.7. drei SMS mit dem Buchstabensalat erhalten (eine aus Indien, eine aus Vietnam, die 3. hab ich gar nicht erst gelesen), hab alle auf Rat meines Bruders hin gelöscht.

Dann kam heute Morgen (6:50) folgende an:

Von:
+18098212088

"Hearken unto me, O Jacob and Israel, my called; I am he; I am the first, I also am the last."

Am Anfang fand ich das ziemlich unheimlich, bin dank Google dann hier gelandet und schon ein wenig beruhigt; aber so langsam ist es nur noch lästig.

Handy + Netz: Nokia 5310, mobilcom (D1-Netz)


----------



## flex (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Nette Theorie. Nur, was ist mit den D2- und E-Plus-Nutzern? Die haben mit der Telekom so gar nichts zu tun...



Naja - ich glaube nicht, dass der Filter direkt bei der Telekom ansetzt - sondern bei dem Anbieter!
Es hieß schließlich "...Dank Kooperation mit Anbieter..."


----------



## Pixelschubser (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

That's all, folks - das scheint es wohl gewesen zu sein. Seit gestern Abend keine neuen Posts mehr - scheint, als hätten wir den Unfug überstanden.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende! :sun:


----------



## astralook (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Bin wohl doch noch ein Nachzügler!

SMS1: +5058564689 28.07.2010 01:08
Then said the king´s servants that ministered unto him, Let there be fair young virgins sought for the king: 2:3 And let the king appoint officers in all the pr

SMS2: +5025385767 30.07.2010 08:35
Behold, I am pressed under you, as a cart is pressed that is full of sheaves.

Kunde bei Medion Mobile also E-plus!

Schönen Gruß
astralook


----------



## nickyC (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Auch ich habe nun mitlerweile zwei dieser seltsamen smsen bekommen die erste Buchstaben und Zahlensalat war am 27.7.10 und die Nr: +5025323791

Die zweite folgte dann am 30.7.10 nachts mit folgendem Text:

He said unto them the third time, Why, what evil hath he done? I have found no cause of death in him : I will therefore chastise him, and let him go.


sehr Crazy diese Leute scheinen echt ein paar Schrauben locker zu haben ......


----------



## Pixelschubser (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Wie gesagt, es kann auch noch eine Zeit dauern, bis die letzten SMS zugestellt sind. Verzögerungen von zwei Tagen sind recht normal.


----------



## flex (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

dafür, dass das so viele betroffene sind, die immer noch welche bekommen (siehe auch andere Foren), hab ich immer weniger das Gefühl, dass die Telekom zum Zeitpunkt der Sperrung von den Bibel-SMS wusste....
Also nur den Buchstabensalat gesperrt hat...


Was mich an den Bibelzitaten am meisten wundert, sind die Rechtschreibfehler! 
Das zeigt nun relativ eindeutig, dass sich jemand die Zeit nimmt, und die irgendwo abschreibt - oder hat da jemand eine andere Theorie?
Ein Computer würde beim zufälligen oder systematischen rauskopieren wohl kaum Rechtschreibfehler einbauen....


----------



## Secretary (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Eingegangen heute, 30.7. um 10:20 Uhr - Anzeige am Handy: 8:20 Uhr von

+5056866072

The mandrakes give a smell, and at our gates are all manner of pleasant fruits, new and old, which I have laid up for thee, O my beloved,

scheinbar war der Text noch nicht fertig - aber es kam keine 2. SMS mit dem Rest.


----------



## flex (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Soo - hab nun mal über Twitter nachgefragt - bzgl der SMS mit Bibelsprüchen:

*"**Die SMS mit den Bibelsprüchen kommt oft von anderen Absendern, die Nummer scheint täglich zu wechseln, die Kollegen sind dran"*

kam nach ein paar Minuten als Antwort (12:01, 30.07.2010)!


Also scheinbar nicht alles gestoppt - hab ich doch korrekt vermutet...


----------



## Pixelschubser (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*



flex schrieb:


> Also scheinbar nicht alles gestoppt - hab ich doch korrekt vermutet...



Danke @ Flex. Na denn lass' ich mich mal überraschen... Meine netten Damen und Herren von NetCologne haben mir sinngemäß geantwortet, sie hätten von der Geschichte gehört, könnten aber nichts dran tun, dafür sei e-Plus zuständig.

Danke auch. Ein bisschen mehr Interesse hätte ich denen auch fast übel genommen.


----------



## Talo (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo an alle,

so langsam macht mich das ganze auch ein bißchen nervös,
hatte bisher 2x Zahlensalat, dann ein paar Tage nichts und nun ist
vor 5 Minuten auch bei mir so ein lustiger Bibelspruch eingetroffen
von +5025328730

_"I hearkened and heard. but they spake not aright: no man repented
him of his wickedness, saying. What have I done?
every one turned to his course, as the horse"_

...ja und der Rest war nicht mehr drauf ^^
Hoffentlich findet das bald ein Ende :roll:


----------



## hrgajek (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo,



Talo schrieb:


> _"I hearkened and heard. but they spake not aright: no man repented_
> _him of his wickedness, saying. What have I done?_
> _every one turned to his course, as the horse"_


 
Der Text stammt (laut Google) aus der Bibel, das Buch Jeremiah, 8 - 6.

Jeremiah 8:6 I have listened attentively, but they do not say what is right. No one repents of his wickedness, saying, "What have I done?" Each pursues his own course like a horse charging into battle.


----------



## lalo (30 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallöchen
also nachdem ich nach längerem rätseln mal auf den trichter gekommen bin :wall:mein sonderbares sms problem zu googeln bin ich hier gelandet:-D habe von anfang an Bibelverse bekommen den ersten:
28.07.10 /4:07h nummer: +50378835804 El Salvador
dann hatte ich einen Tag ruhe und dachte jemand hatte einen Zahlendreher aber nein heute um 12:40h kam der nächste Vers von der der nummer:+5043971894 Honduras 
bin ja mal gespannt wie lang der spaß noch anhält...
iphone prepaid Ay Yildiz/e-plus


----------



## Pit83 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe heute morgen um 03:18 von der Nummer +375259524629 den Text aus der King James Bibel erhalten:


And  David said to Abishai, Now shall Sheba the son of Bichri do us more  harm than did Absalom…take thou thy lord`s servants and pursue after  him, lest he get him fenced cities, and escape us.


Sehr merkwürdig. Das war die allererste Sms, die ich bekommen hab. Hatte sie gelöscht, konnte dann den vollständigen Text im Netz wieder finden. In der Sms fehlten einige Textteile und zwischen den Zeilen stand "(LF)" oder so ähnlich...


Habe durch Nachforschen schon erkannt, dass +3-Nummern noch nicht häufig oder garnicht benutzt wurden.


----------



## Ghwen (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Hallo ihr Lieben,
hab dasselbe Problem und bin beim googeln auf die Seite hier gestossen.
Hab ein Sony Ericsson K810i, also nicht sooo alt. Folgendes hab ich bekommen:
27.07.  01:23  von +5043995213  Buchstabensalat 
27.07.  07:27  von +5058530341  Buchstabensalat
28.07.  04:58  von +5058585388  engl. Bibelvers
30.07.  13:34  von +5058539452  engl. Bibelvers
Google sagte die erste Nummer ist Honduras, die anderen 3 Nicaragua...
Supernervig, habe meine Online-Rechnung nachgesehen aber da sind bisher keine unbekannten Kosten aufgetaucht. Was soll sowas bringen???
LG


----------



## Pit83 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

die Nummer die mich heimsuchte (+375...) kam laut Google wohl aus Weißrussland


----------



## Heiko (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Es wäre hilfreich, wenn Ihr noch Eure Provider mit angeben würdet (also quasi das Netz, das Ihr nutzt).


----------



## Pit83 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich bin Vodafonekunde


----------



## Ghwen (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Ich bin bei E+, Festvertrag (Zehnsation).


----------



## Gast3 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

ich kriege seit Tagen solche sms von 0050-Nummern. am anfang waren es nur unverständliche Zahlen/Buchstaben aneinandergereiht. Seit neuestem kriege ich Bibelverse auf English geschickt!!
was soll das ?????

Bin auch bei Eplus! das nervt echt, in regelmäßigen Abständen kriegt man als eplus kunde entweder spam sms oder anrufe, immer wieder was neues!!


----------



## baelo (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

31.07. 10:13 005043951292 blau.de (eplus) mit Bibelspruch


----------



## Sentinel10 (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame SMS*

Habe jetzt ma hier die verschiedenen Forumsbeiträge durchgelesen.

Bei mir fing es am 17.07 - 22:26 an, Nr: +18098027667
am 21.07 - 23:42 die nächste, Nr: +22676701992
und schließlich 27.07 - 10:43, Nr: + 919883601543

Dann hab ich am 30.07 - 9.55, Nr: +5058594441 meinen ersten Bibelvers bekommen (juhu!^^):


> The children of Israel spake unto Moses, saying, Behold, we die, we perish, we all perish.



Habe am 27.07 die Telekom angerufen, da ich langjähriger Vertragskunde bei der Telekom bin (und zZ SE W705 habe). Der Mitarbeiter gab mir die Auskunft nie von solchen Problemen gehört zu haben und das er leider nichts machen könne und das selbst höchst seltsam finde. 

Wenn ich das so lese und jemand wirklich einen SMS-Server gehackt hat, was ja durchaus im bereich des möglichen liegt, frage ich mich, ob es möglich ist, den betreiber zu verklagen.

Ansonsten möchte ich noch anmerken, wenn sich wirklich jemand die Mühe macht die texte per hand abzuschreiben (wg der schreibfehler), dann muss ich echt sagen, dass ist einfach nur total dämlich, also ich weiß millionen bessere sachen zu tun als so ein scheiß. außerdem, wenn ich die chance hätte etwas zu verbreiten, dann würde ich doch was lustiges schreiben und nicht irgendwas aus der bibel an die in deutschland sowieso kaum jemand noch glaubt...


----------



## flex (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

Das mit den Rechtschreibfehlern hat sich geklärt - seh grade, das war das andere Forum, wo darüber gesprochen wurde.

Es sind keine Rechtschreibfehler vorhanden! 
Das Englisch ist nur ca 400 Jahre alt - und damals hat man wohl noch so geschrieben - wenn man die Liste unter http://komische-sms.blogspot.com durchgeht, findet man die Bestätigung dazu.
Lediglich ein oder zwei Zitate weisen wirkliche Rechtschreibfehler auf - was ich mal auf Abschreibfehler vom Handy zurückführen würde.

Vorgestern hieß es im Twitter der Telekom, dass sie sich grade um die Bibelzitate kümmern.
Die Buchstabensalat-SMS wurden bereits gestoppt (ebenfalls Quelle - Twitter Telekom).
Bei Teltarif heißt es sogar (Press-Sprecher der Telekom):
"Dirk Wende, Pressesprecher von T-Mobile, bestätigte den Vorfall: "Der unberechtigte Einspeiser der SMS wurde gestern ausfindig gemacht und der Vorgang gestoppt. Die Kunden sollten somit künftig nicht mehr von solchen SMS aus dem Ausland belästigt werden.""

Scheint sich aber nur auf den Buchstabensalat zu beziehen....


----------



## webwatcher (31 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*



flex schrieb:


> "Der unberechtigte Einspeiser der SMS wurde gestern ausfindig gemacht und der Vorgang gestoppt. Die Kunden sollten somit künftig nicht mehr von solchen SMS aus dem Ausland belästigt werden.""
> 
> Scheint sich aber nur auf den Buchstabensalat zu beziehen....


Vermutlich   sind es zwei unabhängige Spammer, bei den der zweite auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist.

Es gibt bisher keine Erklärung, was und  wie es "gemanaged" wurde und ich  vermute stark, 
dass es auch keine offizielle Erklärung geben wird, um Nachahmungen zu verhindern, 
zumindest bis man schnellere und wirksamere Vorbeugungs/Abwehrmaßnahmen gefunden hat.


----------



## ilvy (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

soderle, registriert :smile:
als Betroffene hab ich zum Frühstück dieses thema gegoogelt und bin auf eure seite gelangt, bin ich froh zu erfahren, dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die grade auf sieben Plagen aufmerksam gemacht wird, die über sie hereinbrechen mögen 
Hier meine Facts - ich gebe zu, ich hab mich nicht durch alle 37 Seiten geackert, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob das schon geklärt worden ist.

• ich bin aus Österreich
• ich war die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr im Ausland außer im Ex Calibur an der österreichisch-tschechischen Grenze, und das ist auch schon wieder mehrere Monate her
• ich habe einen BOB-Tarif (Netz weiß ich nicht, aber es dürfte mit dem österreichischen A1 zusammenhängen)
• ich habe die nummer noch kein jahr und bin auch sehr sparsam damit, sie weiterzugeben oder wo öffentlich zu posten.

ich habe folgende sms zu folgenden Tagen bekommen:
(und ich hab sie alle aufgehoben...... sollt ich sie löschen, was meint ihr?)
• +9779851540581 - buchstabensalat // empfangen 26.7., 19.47h
• +447781751 - buchstabensalat // empfangen 27.7., 9.30h
• +18098247825 - bibelzitat "if ye walk contrary..." // empfangen 28.7., 13.31h
• +22998011519 - bibelzitat "gideon the son..." // empfangen 29.7., 8.06h
• +66816955646 - bibelzitat "it came to pass.." // empfangen 30.7., 4.31h
• +447781481752 - bibelzitat "the curious..." // empfangen 1.8., 1.01h

ich weiß nicht, ob es was hilft.... bei Bob ruf ich gar nicht an, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die was machen können/wollen.... naja jetzt bin ich ja da und werde das beobachten und schauen, was ihr so empfehlt 

lg ilvy


----------



## maja76 (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

Auch ich bekomme seit ca. 1 Woche diese seltsamen SMS von verschiedenen 0050...Nummern (El Salvador), anfangs den Buchstabensalat, dann 2 Mal engl. Bibelverse, der letzte heute um 1:52 Uhr von 005043913015: 

"He shall judge among many people, and rebuke strong nations afar off; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into prunninghooks: nati"

Der Spuk ist also längst nicht zu Ende!


----------



## alexmi (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

Ich habe heute Nacht auch wieder solch englische SMS bekommen. das war dann jetzt schon die 5.

*Gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit, wie man das Ganze unterbinden kann?*


----------



## Hupe (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

Hallo, 
also ich bekomme auch seit einer Woche so komische SMS. Alle mit Vorwahl 0050. Habe auch alle auf meine Sperrliste gesetzt, aber viel bringen tut es nichts, weil neue kommen mit anderen Nummern. Ich frag mich was es soll und wenn ich sehen das es doch einige befallen hat und auch verschiedene Netze frage ich mich auch warum sich noch keiner von den Anbietern darum gekümmert hat. Es sind ja genug die sich schon dort gemeldet haben. Komische Sache ist es schon und es nervt! Hatte auch schon überlegt mir eine neue Nummer zu holen, aber ich denke es könnte ja einen wieder erwischen (so willkürlich wie die Nummern ausgesucht werden). Ach ich habe E-Plus Netz (über aldi).
Hoffentlich hört es mal auf!


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*



ilvy schrieb:


> , bin ich froh zu erfahren, dass ich nicht die einzige bin,



Mit Sicherheit nicht. Dieser Thread ist in wenigen Tagen bis jetzt fast *24000 mal *
aufgerufen worden und  aus Versehen wird der Thread sicherlich nicht aufgerufen 



alexmi schrieb:


> *Gibts denn da keine Möglichkeit, wie man das Ganze unterbinden kann?*


Als Betroffener gibt es kaum Möglichkeiten. Die Provider sind in der Pflicht es zu unterbinden.


----------



## Ninale (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*

Halööchen!

Ich bin die, die von T-Mobile 10 Euro Gutschrift erhalten hatte für die Mühe bei denen Anzurufen und als Entschädigung ^^ 

Hab nen T-Mobile Großabnehmervertrag, seit 9 Jahren die gleiche Nummer (!) und das quietschiggrüne Nokia 5000. 

ich hab am Donnerstag, nach 3 Tagen Pause von den kryptischen SMS-en ... also nach der Nummernsperrung, die mir mein Kundencenter versprochen hat und auch nach der angeblichen Sperre, von der T-Mobile getwittert hat, eine Bibelspruchsms erhalten....

Irgendwie kommt das doch ein Gedanke, obs die Kirche tatsächlich so nötig hat, um Mitglieder per Spam zu werben *lach* kein wunder *hüstel*
aber lassen wir DIE theorie mal fallen.. zu unglaubwürdig 

Mein Bibelspruch vom Donnerstag, 30.07.2010, 03:17 h ist unvollständig und kommt von der Nr: 005025306034: 
_
"Thou shalt take the Levites for me (I am the LORD) instead of all the firstborn among the children of Israel;  and the cattle of the Levites instead of all the f"_

Ich frage mich, warum "Levites" groß geschrieben wurde... ich dachte, außer Eigennamen, Ortsnamen und Satzanfänge wirds im Englischen immer klein geschrieben oO

und dieses (I am the LORD) ... das ist sooo loool.. Gott hat ein Handy XD"
Ihr hättet mal meine Mum sehen sollen, als ich ihr das gezeigt hab.. ich dacht, die fällt vom Glauben ab *schmeißt sich weg* XDDD"

Seit Donnerstag früh kam jetzt nix mehr, war Freitag und Samstag unterwegs (Auf Unheiligkonzert in Hanau/Frankfurt ... schöööööööööööööön!) und komm deswegen erst heut zum schreiben. Mal gucken, wie lang die Pause diesmal anhält 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS*



Ninale schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum "Levites" groß geschrieben wurde... ich dachte, außer Eigennamen, Ortsnamen und Satzanfänge wirds im Englischen immer klein geschrieben


Ist der  Name eines jüdischen Stammes 
Levite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> In Jewish tradition, a Levite (Hebrew: לֵוִי, Modern Levi Tiberian Lēwî ; "Attached") is a member of the Hebrew tribe of Levi. When Joshua led the Israelites into the land of Canaan, the Levites were the only Israelite tribe that received cities but no tribal land "because the Lord the God of Israel himself is their inheritance".


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leviten


> Die Leviten, genannt nach dem Stammvater Levi, sind einer der Zwölf Stämme Israels, die nach dem Tanach von den Söhnen Jakobs abstammen.





> Im Mittelalter wurde das 26. Kapitel des o.g. Buches (3.Buch Mose) häufig als Grundlage für Strafpredigten eingesetzt; *aus dieser Zeit stammt auch die Redewendung Jemandem die Leviten lesen.*


----------



## baelo (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

005056065333 01.08. 11:56 mit Bibelspruch blau.de (eplus)


----------



## Ares_3003 (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Habe gerade ne sms aus Honduras (+5043910892) bekommen. 

"A false witness shall not be unpunished,and he that speaketh lies shall not escape" 

"Ein falscher Zeuge bleibt nicht ungestraft, und wenn er Lügen redet, wird er nicht entkommen"

Muss ich jetzt angst vor Taliban haben :roll:


----------



## flex (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Was den Provider Bob angeht (gilt vllt auch für alle anderen Netze außer D1):

Vielleicht weiß der Provider noch gar nicht bescheid! Hier in den Foren hat erst der 2. Bob-Kunde gepostet!

An sich hat Teltarif wohl alle Netze informiert - aber ob die das ernst genommen haben ist ja immer die andere Sache...

*kleine Zusammenfassung, für die die sich nicht alles durchlesen wollen:*
Die ersten kryptischen SMS wurden am 13. - oder 17. Juli erhalten.

Die kryptischen SMS wurden am 28.07. - 15:45 von der Telekom abgestellt 
(Unruhestifter ausfindig gemacht und Spam gestoppt)

Die Telekom arbeitet momentan daran, die Bibelzitate ebenfalls zu stoppen!
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass hier jemand anderes die Spamarbeit fortsetzt.
Sollte sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ebenfalls erledigt haben...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:20:08 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:17:24 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist in wenigen Tagen bis jetzt fast *24000 mal *aufgerufen worden und  aus Versehen wird der Thread sicherlich nicht aufgerufen



Heftig - da merkt man mal, wie wenige die wirklich betroffen sind hier posten - wobei - ich glaub ich selbst hab schon eintausend davon zu verschulden


----------



## Pixelschubser (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Tja, die Freude über die vermeintlich erfolgreiche Intervention unserer Bundes-Netzagentur war wohl tatsächlich verfrüht, seit gestern habe ich dann also auch wieder zwei Bibelsprüche bekommen. Auf in die nächste Runde...


----------



## webwatcher (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Die Telekom arbeitet momentan daran, die Bibelzitate ebenfalls zu stoppen!
> *Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass hier jemand anderes die Spamarbeit fortsetzt.*
> Sollte sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ebenfalls erledigt haben...





Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Tja, die Freude über die vermeintlich erfolgreiche Intervention unserer Bundes-Netzagentur war wohl tatsächlich verfrüht, seit gestern habe ich dann also auch wieder zwei Bibelsprüche bekommen. Auf in die nächste Runde...


Die Wattestäbchenarmee aka BNetzA hat damit überhaupt nichts  zu tun.
Die kann nur eins : jammern >> https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...mert-hilflos-gegen-0900-Telefonbetrueger.html


----------



## Piddy (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bin echt froh, das hier zu lesen. An Buchstabensalat kann ich mich nicht erinnern, und die erste SMS vom 29.07 meine ich wars habe ich gelöscht ("Was ist denn das? Hat sich einer geirrt"). Den ganz genauen Absender habe ich vergessen er fing aber ebenfalls mit *505..... an und der Spruch war auch so unheimlich (die scheinen alle unter die Rubrik bedrohlich oder wirr zu fallen ) . 
Allerdings habe ich mir nun 2 weitere eingefangen:

am 30.07. 03:33 von +5056882898
They shall not build, and another inhabit;they shall not plant, and another eat:for as the days of a tree are the days of my people, and mine elect shall long 

am 31.07. 11:32 von +5056059589
The LORD shall send the rod of thy strength out of Zion:rule thou in the midst of thine enemies.

Mein Handy ist ein altes Nokia und ich bin bei BASE, allerdings ist die Nummer eine mehrfach portierte D1-Nummer. An der bloßen Nummer kann es also meiner Ansicht nach nicht liegen, dass auch ich nur von +505.... heimgesucht werde, wie die anderen E-Plus-Teilnehmer anscheinend ja auch:gruebel: . 
Wenigstens bin ich nicht alleine :unzufrieden: . 

LG "Piddy"


----------



## Globby (1 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Auch ich bekomme seit dem 27.07.2010 diese SMS. Eine Auflistung der Nummer habe ich hier  vorgenommen. Ein schreiben an den Anbieter ist auch schon raus, aber das kann sich nur um Wochen handeln bis dieser reagiert.:wall:


----------



## maja76 (2 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Und auch in der letzten Nacht ging es weiter ganz pünktlich um 4:20 Uhr von 005058557920:

"Isaac went out to meditate in the field at the eventide: and he lifted up his eyes, and saw, and, behold, the camels were coming.":wall:


----------



## Anna Renate (2 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Das würde mir ja richtig Angst machen.
Eine Sekte oder irgendwelche andere fanatischen Anhänger?


----------



## Pixelschubser (2 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Wattestäbchenarmee aka BNetzA hat damit überhaupt nichts  zu tun.
> Die kann nur eins : jammern >> https://www.antispam-ev.de/news/?/a...mert-hilflos-gegen-0900-Telefonbetrueger.html



Stimmt. Ich hab Unfug geschrieben, Sorry...

Es war die Telekom, die glaubte, Vollzug melden zu können. Hat sie aber letztlich auch nicht geschafft...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:34:06 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:28:09 ----------

Hab den zuständigen Redakteur beim Stern nochmal angeschrieben - wenn der es so eilig hatte, per Update den "Erfolg" der Telekom zu vermelden, dann kann er auch noch ein bissel am Ball bleiben.


----------



## flex (2 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



> *Twitterzitate:
> *
> 
> *flexibel87*@deutschetelekom in Foren kommen wir locker auf70 bei den kryptischen waren es über 200 Absender! Kann man irgendwie helfen?
> *deutschetelekom*@flexibel87 per DM e-Mail Adressen austauschen und dann uns schicken? oder?




Wozu die auch immer die Mail-Adressen haben wollen...


PS: DM:=direct Message


----------



## Piddy (2 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Meine Hoffnung, dass es sich ab dem 01.8. vielleicht erledigt haben würde, ist verflogen. "Die" haben nur "am Tag des Herren" :scherzkeks: ihre vorgeschriebene Pause eingelegt...:wall:

The king's heart is in the hand of the LORD, as the rivers of water: he turneth it whithersoever he will.

von +5056868984 02.08 17:34


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallöchen - hier eine kleine Aufgabe für ALLE betroffenen:




> *Telekom-Twitter:
> Der Pressesprecher der Telekom hat mir getwittert, dass die Nummern der SMS-Absender mit Bibelzitatinhalt bitte gesammelt werden sollen.*
> 
> (so war das letzte also zu deuten)



Hier ein Link dazu - einfach als Kommentar posten:

(...)

lg Flex


----------



## ilvy (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Hallöchen - hier eine kleine Aufgabe für ALLE betroffenen:
> 
> Hier ein Link dazu - einfach als Kommentar posten:
> 
> ...



geht nicht, die Seite zickt um beim Profil erstellen.... 
Hier die nummern von mir - bitte selber beifügen 
0018098247825
0022998011519
0066816955646
00447781481752
00989350881466

Frage nochmal, sollt ich die sms löschen oder gibt es keine gefahr, gehackt zu werden, wenn ich sie stehenlass?

lg ilvy


----------



## Pixelschubser (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Moin Ilvy, nee, eine Gefahr geht von den SMS m.E. nicht aus, dazu sind die zu kurz. Unwahrscheinlich, dass da irgendeine Software drinstecken könnte. Insofern ist es Dir überlassen, ob Du sie sammelst oder löschst


----------



## Pixelschubser (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Hallöchen - hier eine kleine Aufgabe für ALLE betroffenen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, hab denn mal meine vier bisherigen Bibelzitate gepostet. Das Thema mit den kryptischen Zeichen hat sich ja wohl anscheinend erledigt - aber irgendwas in mir weigert sich, das losgelöst von den Bibelsprüchen zu sehen. Ich vermute, das war der selbe Spaßvogel wie bei den ersten Bibelzitaten, nur hat der die kryptischen Dinger wohl eher als Testlauf benutzt, bis er seine Copy-and-Paste-Routine fertig hatte und von da an alles automatisch lief.

Insofern überlege ich gerade, ob die Sammlung der "kryptischen" Rufnummern vllt. auch Sinn machen würde...


----------



## Pixelschubser (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hab mal einen der KingJamesBible-Leute angeschrieben und angefragt, ob die irgendwelche Hacks o.ä. zu verzeichnen hatten. Bracht leider nichts.


> Hello Martin,
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about this problem. We just scanned the  system and didn't find any issues. However, we will keep a watch for  anything unusual.
> 
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:37:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:34:03 ----------

Ach ja, aus lauter Spaß an der freude habe ich mal die Damen und Herren der Bild-Zeitung angeschrieben. Mal sehen, ob das Sommerloch groß genug ist für diese Geschichte...


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Eine Sammlung der kryptischen Nummern gibt es bereits von Crystal als Exeltabelle - werde auf der Seite noch den Link dazu legen - oder selber hochladen - mal gucken...


Anonyme Kommentare sind nun auch möglich - wusste nicht, dass ich das erst einstellen muss.  (...)


----------



## baelo (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

005056404226 02.08. 15:34 mit Bibelspruch blau.de (eplus)


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Oh gott - ausgerechnet die Bild-Zeitung?!?!?
Na das wird ja ein Spaß -.-


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Mal wieder eine Info über Twitter:


> Frage:
> Betroffene interessiert, warum Nummern interessant sind, wenn es doch per Zufall generierte Privatnummern als Tarnung sind?
> *deutschetelekom*:
> weil wir auf Netzebene versuchen herauszufinden, wie die Tarnung abgelaufen ist - wir haben aber jetzt Hinweis auf den Server


----------



## Marshuhn (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo!  Bisher hab ich nur mitgelesen. Hier sind meine letzten drei Nummern, die ersten beiden hatte ich schon gelöscht:

005043904202
005058596643
005043938702

Ich konnte sie leider nicht als Kommentar unter angegebenem Link posten. Hab es mit dem Profil Anonym versucht, aber irgendwie verschwand alles was ich schrieb spurlos. :/
Die Sammlung ist doch noch aktuell oder habe ich etwas überlesen? :/


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Seltsam - sollte eigentlich funktionieren - hab selbst schon anonym eine Nummer dort gepostet....
und ja ist aktuell!


----------



## Pit83 (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hab es auch mit dem anonymen Kommentar versucht, ging nicht. 
Hier die Nummer die mich heimsuchte:

00375259524629


----------



## flex (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

 habt ihr als Profil auch "Anonym" ausgewählt?!

Kann das Problem momentan sonst nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## baelo (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

+0201111111 03.08. 15:11 Make unlimited calls to Argentina for only 3,95 dollar per month! Visit Internetadresse
blau.de (eplus)


----------



## Pixelschubser (3 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



baelo schrieb:


> +0201111111 03.08. 15:11 Make unlimited calls to Argentina for only 3,95 dollar per month! Visit Internetadresse
> blau.de (eplus)




Das ist ganz normaler SPAM, der mit unserem biblischen Problem nichts zu tun hat. Löschen & gut.


----------



## schnidde (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nabbend!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem zwecks dieser Sms-(Bibel)Geschichte. 
Als Handy habe ich ein Sony Ericson K800i und der Vertrag läuft über Eplus.
Angefangen hat es in Amsterdam am 26.07. , geht aber in Deutschland stetig weiter.

Die ertste Sms hat mich am 26.07. um 22:53 uhr erreicht. Buchstaben und Zahlenfolgen mit der *Nummer:* 005043968008

2. Sms erneut mit Buchstaben und Zahlen am 27.07. um 03:08 uhr.
*Nummer:* 005043968567 

3. Sms wieder Buchstaben und Zahlen am 27.07. um 09:10 uhr. 
*Nummer:* 005043968162 

4. Sms: Buchstaben und Zahlen am 27.07. um 15:43 uhr.
*Nummer:* 0050378508961

5. Sms war dann die erste mit text am 30.07. um 00:00uhr.
*Nummer:* 005025319231
*Inhalt:* Now after the death of Jehoiada came the princes of Judah, and made obeisance to the king hearkened unto them.

6. Sms am 31.07. um 08:22 uhr.
*Nummer: *005043981928
*Inhalt:* Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: 6:20 But lay up for yourselves trea

7. Sms am 02.08. um 14:02 uhr.
*Nummer: *+61430331295
*Inhalt: *Hear, o my people, and I will speak; O Isreal, and I will testify against thee: I am God, even thy God.

8. Sms am 03.08. um 20:37 uhr.
*Nummer: *005058520114
*Inhalt:* Ye shall count unto you from the morrow after the sabbath, from the day that ye brought the sheaf of the wave offering: seven sabbaths shall be complete: 23:16

Ich werde morgen früh mal in den örtlichen Eplus- shop wackeln und mal nachhaken ob durch die erhaltenen Sms, insbesondere für die Zeit in Amsterdam, irgendwelche Kosten für mich entstehen. Desweiteren wäre eine Filterung/ Abstellung dieser unerwünschten Sms sehr lobenswert. 
Im Zweifelsfall kann man ja immer noch bei der Polizei oder evtl. sogar bei der Verbraucherzentrale einkehren und erfragen wie man sich wehren oder zumindest verhalten kann. Vllt. leigt da ja schon was vor. 

Ich bleib diesbezüglich nun auch am Ball. 

Lasst euch alle nicht verrückt machen.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## flex (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bitte einfach mal die 5 letzten Seiten hier im Forum lesen - dann hast du deine Antwort, was man tun kann!
Speziell Seite 40!

lg
Flex


----------



## Piddy (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Vorhin habe ich was von Amsterdam gelesen, ich war bis einschließlich dem 20.07. in den NL. Es kann sein, dass ich da in der Tat eine kryptische SMS bekommen habe, aber ich habe die, wenn, nicht wirklich registriert sondern einfach gelöscht. Früher schaffte E PLus auch keine anständige Übermittlung von gesendeten SMS, damals kam als Rückmeldung immer erst mal ein Mal rejected oder so ähnlich und dann dahinter Buchstaben-und Zahlensalat - ein paar SMS habe ich am Anfang daher doppelt gesendet. Dort war ich dieses Mal jedoch ziemlich beschäftigt, und eine zweite wäre mir dann aufgefallen. 
Den ersten Bibelvers habe ich ja auch für einen Irrtum gehalten...und wenn kein weiterer gekommen wäre, hätte ich da auch keinen großen Gedanken dran verschwendet.


@Flex: Danke, habe die neueste Errungenschaft schon bei Dir gepostet...:

Gestern mit BASE telefoniert, die wollen die Nummern gerne per Hotline  bekommen. So lange es bei einer pro Tag bleibt - gerne....daher ist die  gestrige SMS von mir hier nicht gepostet worden.
Heute Nacht 03.08. 23:53 eine Premiere bei mir - Absender +503 anstatt +505

+50378160903 
If  they say, Come with us, let us lay wait for blood, let us lurk privily  for the innocent without cause: 1:12 Let us swallow them up alive as the  grave; and wh

"Piddy" 

PS: BASE werde ich auch gleich noch anrufen, und wenn da noch mehr "nerven" tun sie vielleicht auch schneller was, um selbst wieder arbeiten zu können


----------



## hilfeee (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich erhalte seit längerer Zeit diese Bibelverse :wall:. Bisher waren es immer +50.... -Nummern. Habe diese Anfangs auch nicht ernst genommen und bis auf 1-Mal immer gleich gelöscht. Ich erhalte sie zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Uhrzeiten. Vorgestern habe ich dann - nachdem ich wiedermal um 4.15 Uhr nachts  eine "himmlische" SMS erhalten habe - erstmals im Internet gegoogelt ob es weitere Verzweifelte gibt und bin somit auf euch aufmerksam geworden. Heute habe ich bei der Medion-Hotline (Aldi-Prepaid) angerufen und um Hilfe gebeten, die können mir aber leider nicht helfen. Vielleicht könnt ihr was mit den letzten beiden Nummern anfangen.... ich hoffe es zumindest!

+50378125239
+5025361968

Und ich sage Euch - wir dürfen uns nicht unterkriegen lassen! :-p


----------



## tineoidea (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe bisher nur 4 "himmlische sms" bekommen.
Ohne den Buchstabenwirrwarr am Anfang. Fing vor ein paar Tagen an. Gestern habe ich eine Nachts und dieselbe dann von der selben nr. Vormittags bekommen...
Heut früh schonwieder...


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Welcher Provider?


----------



## flex (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@tineoidea:
Die selbe SMS und die selbe Nummer - dreimal?!

Sowas wurde hier auch noch nicht gemeldet....

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:29:49 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:26:47 ----------




Piddy schrieb:


> Gestern mit BASE telefoniert, die wollen die Nummern gerne per Hotline  bekommen.



Die sollen gefälligst einfach auf meinen blog schauen - wozu sonst ist der da....
Bzw. vielleicht auch mit der Telekom zusammenarbeiten - werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass die annehmen, Base sei das einzige  betroffene Netz....


----------



## tineoidea (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nein, also was in der ersten stand, und von welcher nr. weis ich nicht mehr,
aber die 2 nachfolgenden waren die gleichen.
einmal um 3:59 und um 9:26 von +5058506807 : 
i will pass throug all thy flock to day, removing from thence all the specled and spotted cattle, and all the brown cattle among the sheep, and the spotted sheep an...

und natürlich heute um 10 wieder eine neue von einer andren nr...

und ich bin bei blau (eplus).


----------



## Piddy (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Bzw. vielleicht auch mit der Telekom zusammenarbeiten - werd das Gefühl nicht los, dass die annehmen, Base sei das einzige betroffene Netz....


 
@flex: Dann wären sie verd...taub, denn ich sage wirklich JEDES Mal dazu, dass es fast alle Netze betrifft, T-Mobile und Vodafone und weitere, dass aber die E Plus-ler hauptsächlich aus dem +50.... Bereich heimgesucht werden....
Diese Hotline ist wohl wieder mal so ein Callcenter, die "geben die Infos an BASE weiter" . Und dass die Sprüche aus der King James Bibel stammen, hat die heutige Mitarbeiterin auch aufgenommen.....


----------



## flex (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

okaay - die sind scheinbar wirklich nicht soo gut informiert über die ganze Sache - wenn man bedenkt, dass das mit den Bibelzitaten schon seit über einer Woche so läuft....



@tineoidea:
Hmm - okay - das kann mal vorkommen - aber schon merkwürdig...


----------



## Honey (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hey.
bin heute auf diese seite gestoßen,habe nämlich auch so ne sms bekommen, und wollte mal diesen komischen text übersetzen..find das alles etwas unheimlich naja. 
meine sms kam aus jemen..es waren so viele Rechtschreibfehler entahlten,musste es erst entziffern.

Inhalt:But Rabshakeh said unto them, Hath my master sent me to thy master, and to thee, to speak these words? Hath he not sent me to the men wich sit on the wall.
Sehr komisches Englisch,aber naja:-D


----------



## webwatcher (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> - wenn man bedenkt, dass das mit den Bibelzitaten schon seit über einer Woche so läuft....



Die erste  Meldung mit Bibelzitaten  war hier am 27.7. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ms-und-sms-mit-bibelversen-12.html#post318055



Honey schrieb:


> Sehr komisches Englisch,aber naja:-D


Auch schon erklärt.  Ist Englisch aus dem Mittelalter.
 Alt- und Mittelhochdeutsch liest sich auch "komisch"


----------



## Honey (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ahh ok, wusste das nicht.
habe gerade bei meinem anbieter angerufen wollte die nummer sperren lassen, er sagte es ist nicht möglich solche nummern zu sperren.naja hab die sms vor ein paar tagen bekommen um 02:30 uhr. heute nacht bekam ich einen anruf von derselben nummer und auch um 02:30 Uhr..:-?


----------



## astralook (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

So, von mir auch nochmal ein Update.
Hab jetzt insgesamt 5 SMS bekommen.

von +5025316320 am 31.07.2010 17:13Uhr 
Leave thy fatherless children, I will preserve them alive; and let thy widow trust in me.

von +50378566940 am 02.08.2010 22:17Uhr
He called the name of the first, Jemima; and the name of the second, Kezia; and the name of the third, Kerenhappuch.

von +5043900000 am 04.08.2010 04:33Uhr 
Why asked thou me? ask them which heard me, what I have said unto them: behold, they know what I said.


----------



## Honey (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

habt ihr keinen anruf bekommen??


----------



## tineoidea (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

oh hah...also wenn die nun auchnoch anrufen...

zu der sache, dass nur dtl betroffen ist, habe vorhin in einem anderen forum gelesen, dass auch schon jemand mit einem österreichischen netz eine biblische botschaft bekommen hat...


----------



## Honey (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ja.ich bin auch aus österreich, meine freundin hat auch so eine sms bekommen. voll unheimlich:-?


----------



## flex (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@Honey:
Bisher hat noch niemand von einem ankommendem Anruf berichtet!

Einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die getarnten Nummern ebenfalls von dem Spam betroffen sind und dort einer mal versucht hat zurückzurufen.

Oder du bist die Auserwählte ;-D

Du bist die dritte oder vierte Person aus Östereich die auch betroffen ist und in mir bekannten Foren gepostet hat.
Nehme an, euer Provider ist Bob?
Bitte dem Provider bescheid geben und vllt auch auf den (...) verweisen


----------



## blondi (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallohallohallo :-D

Hier noch ein Opfer :unzufrieden: Hab mich extra angemeldet, weil ich auch solche Bibel-Sms erhalte. 
Jeden Tag einen - ich freu mich - wenigstens 1x am Tag bimmelt mein Handy

Jedesmal eine neue Nr. und immer zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Ich liste gleich auf...vorher noch: ich bin auch BASE-Kunde. Und habe garnieniemandemnicht meine Handy-Nr. angegeben. Nur an ausgewählte Bekannte und Freunde.
Habe Base gestern Abend angemailt und noch keine Nachricht erhalten, was ich denn unternehmen könnte.
Flüsterton einarf man hier mutmaßen, dass evtl. ein Adr.VK vorliegt???

So, hier meine SMS:

Datum        Uhrzeit      Nr.
30.07.2010  04.02       5058586951
31.07.2010  12.57       50378544195
01.08.2010  13.45       5025318372
02.08.2010  17.45       5043983983
04.08.2010  00.21       50378753040

Den Text möcht ich Euch ersparen...und mir auch :-?

LG, Blondi


----------



## Dinie (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin ja sehr erleichtert, dass ich nicht die einzige mit solchen komischen Sms bin. Bekomme seit knapp 1 Woche fast täglich einen Bibelspruch auf englisch zugeschickt. Bin bei E Plus, frage mich nur woher die meine Nummer haben. Die Absender haben alle unterschiedliche Nummern, aber fangen mit +505 , +508 oder +502 an. Kann man denn gar nichts machen? Wollte die Nummern sperren lassen, aber das geht leider nicht für eingehende Sms.
LG


----------



## blondi (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Irre ich mich jetzt, oder trifft es nur Base- und Eplus-Kunden?


----------



## Dinie (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ Blondi: Wie ich aus den vorherigen Antworten erfahren habe ist auch häufig D1 betroffen!


----------



## blondi (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Danke für die Info!

Dann kann ich meine grollige Stimmung ja wieder etwas runterfahren


----------



## flex (4 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bitte die Nummern unter (...) als Kommentar posten - dort werden alle gesammelt!
Falls jemand seinen Provider anruft - bitte auf diese Seite hinweisen!
Sammlung beträgt momentan 130 Nummern und täglich werden neue gepostet!
Die Telekom wollte die Nummern, um den betroffenen Server ausfindig zu machen - nehme an, dass Eplus genauso vorgehen will...


Zunächst waren fast ausschließlich D1-Kunden betroffen. Ab der zweiten Woche meldeten sich auch Vodafone, E-plus, O2, sowie auch Östereichische Kunden des Providers Bob.

Seit den Bibelversen sind am häufigsten Eplus-Kunden betroffen! (Oder die D1-Kunden posten ihre nur nicht mehr - was ich mir auch gut vorstellen könnte)


----------



## Pixelschubser (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Gestern kam was*, heute nicht. Hat unser _Simser _Käse-Sahne-Verbot? :sun:

*)...steht im Blog...


----------



## Honey (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ flex.

hey. mein anbieter ist tele.ring.. meine freundin ist auch bei tele.ring.
seit gestern nacht habe ich nichts mehr gehört. ihr bekommt ja alle mehrere sms. ich hab nur 1 bekommen und so nen blöden anruf.. 

sollte ich noch mal so ne sms bekommen, werde ich sicher zur polizei gehn, weil warum macht jemand sowas, wenn  doch für uns keine kosten aufkommen. habe meine handyrechnunng überprüfen lassen, nichts.. keine kosten..


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

bisher hat heute jeder Berichtet, dass keine SMS bekommen wurde - klingt so als wärs vorbei...

Daraufhin habe ich bei der Telekom per Twitter angefragt - warte aber noch auf Antwort...
Sobald die da ist, werd ichs posten!


----------



## Piddy (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ja, so langsam fange ich an zu hoffen :smile: - seit über 24 Stunden nix - und heute ist auch NICHT "der Tag des Herren" . Allerdings würde mich schon brennend interessieren, was da genau abgelaufen ist und was der "Spaß" eigentlich sollte??? Ich war vorher in keiner Kirche drin - und die oft eben besonders grausamen Sprüche aus dem Alten Testament werden mich bestimmt nicht dazu motivieren


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich schon brennend interessieren, was da genau
> abgelaufen ist und was der "Spaß" eigentlich sollte???


Nicht nur dich. Bleibe  bei meiner Vermutung, dass es keine volle Aufklärung 
geben wird, um mögliche Nachahmer nicht über  offensichtlich existierende
 Sicherheitslücken zu informieren.


----------



## Ares_3003 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

So meine 2 sms ist angekommen :roll:

zitat: now,behold,I know that ye all,among whom i have gone preaching
 the kingdom of god,shall see may face no more

Nr. +5056620430

Ich habe übrigens o2

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:23:38 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:18:57 ----------

am 4.8.2010 um 7:40


----------



## Tarma (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Seit den Bibelversen sind am häufigsten Eplus-Kunden betroffen! (Oder die D1-Kunden posten ihre nur nicht mehr - was ich mir auch gut vorstellen könnte)

Als Congstar und damit D1- Kunde habe ich, nach 5 Buchstaben+Zahlensalat SMS, am 28.07. meine erste, einzige und auch bisher letzte SMS mit Bibelzitat bekommen. Alles hier schon gepostet. Ich hoffe es bleibt dabei.
Bei Congstar hatte ich eine Anfrage zum Thema gestartet ( am 28.7.) und sollte innerhalb von 2 Tagen eine Antwort bekommen. Bis heute ist nichts bei mir angekommen. So viel zum Kundenservice.


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

*Bzgl der Erklärung dieser ganzen SMS:*
Soweit ich das bisher raushören konnte, hat ein Spammer sich in einen SMS-Server eingeklinkt und diesen Spam verschickt - Sinn gibt es wohl keinen wirklichen - falls doch, wird man es wahrscheinlich noch irgendwann erfahren.
Der Spammer hat sich mittels der ausländischen Nummern getarnt. Fraglich ist immernoch, wie die Nummern ausgewählt wurden - da hab ich keine so richtig schlüssige Idee, die auch erklären würde, dass ich selber nur kryptische SMS bekommen hatte (außer die Theorie, dass es zwei verschiedene Täter/Gruppen sind).

Quellen für diese Aussagen:
Teltarif/Telekomaussage: 28.07. - "Der unberechtigte Einspeiser der SMS wurde gestern ausfindig gemacht und der Vorgang gestoppt." 
Twitter/Telekom: 02.08. - "Nummern sammeln - um betroffenen Server zu finden"
...
---> Was sollte also in einer Erklärung drin stehen? Außer der nicht geklärten Frage nach dem Sinn ^^)

PS: Stand in der Bild-Zeitung eigentlich schon irgendwas?




Entwarnung bzgl des Artikels von 2006 - was das Abhören per SMS betrifft
--> Hier die Antwort (Test und Analyse)


----------



## Honey (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

na toll, habe noch jemanden aus österreich, sie hat auch so eine sms bekommen....

hmm wenn es sich um einen HACKER handelt, warum dann keine normale sms, warum texte aus der bibel??????????ß:-? 

irgendwelchen zusammenhang muss es doch geben.....
ich hab eine sms bekommen, meine und freunndin und die freundin meiner freundin..... seltsam....


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@honey: heute?!


PS: Wurde bereits früher festgestellt, dass es keine Hacker in dem Sinne sind - da Hacker an sich nur System-Sicherheitslücken aufspüren und für die betreffende Firma arbeiten!
Sinn bleibt leider fraglich - mich würde es auch nicht wundern, wenn morgen wieder ein anderer SMS-Inhalt auftaucht....


----------



## Honey (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex....:-p

ich hab die sms ca vor ner woche bekommen, meine freundin vorgestern und die freundin meiner freundin gestern. habs erst heute erfahren....

hmm.... :-?


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hehe - na Hauptsache es gibt niemanden, der/die heute eine bekommen hat 
Telekom hat mir zwar leider nicht mehr geantwortet außer einem "ich frag mal nach" - aber soweit ich es bisher gesehen hab, kam heute noch nirgends eine SMS - was ja vllt bedeutet, dass der Spuk vorbei sein könnte....


----------



## blondi (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

So, Kinners  

Base hat mich angerufen...eine Erklärung habe ich jetzt aber auch nicht bekommen... Es war eher Beruhigungstaktik...folgendes wurde mir versichert:

- es werden keine Kosten für den Erhalt dieser SMS berechnet...AHA :wall:
- neinneinnein - es wurden keine Telefonnummern verkauft
- es wird auf Hochtouren gearbeitet, dass die Simserei bald ein Ende hat
- die SMS werden aus Honduras versandt
- dass D1 auch betroffen ist/war ist Base nicht bekannt

Gestern habe ich eine SMS erhalten. +05378753040 mit üblichem Bibeltext
Heute NOCH nicht. 

*Dafür Anruf mit Nr.: 0018053503532 *

*Weiss jemand von Euch hier, was das für eine Nr. ist?*


----------



## jupp11 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



blondi schrieb:


> *Dafür Anruf mit Nr.: 0018053503532 *
> 
> *Weiss jemand von Euch hier, was das für eine Nr. ist?*



In der üblichen Gruppierung geschrieben 001 805 350 3532
wäre es eine Teilnehmernummer in  einer Stadt in  Kalifornien   USA


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hmm - die Nummer des Anrufers ergibt nicht wirklich Sinn - scheint irgend eine Service-Nummer zu sein - AUF KEINEN FALL Zurückrufen!!

Da die Vorwahl +1805 nicht als Auslandsnummer bekannt ist, nehme ich an, dass diese nichts mit den SMS hier zu tun hat - vermute mal da macht jemand Werbung und hofft auf Rückruf um abzuzocken!

Die Nummer sollte sicherheitshalber gemeldet werden - weiß grad nicht mehr wo - bei der Bundesnetzagentur? - wurde hier im Forum anfangs öfter drauf verwiesen...

--------------
edit: hmm - gut Kalifornien könnte auch sein - die hab ich grad vergessen....


----------



## blondi (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ach, Flex - Blondi ist zwar blond - aber doch nicht dumm 

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es was mit Telefonwerbung zu tun hat.
Ich achte immer peinlichst genau drauf, dass das Kreuzchen bei "Werbeverbot" prangert.

Base hab ich eben beim Telefonat befragt - die haben solche Nummern auch nicht.

Naja, bleibt abzuwarten...

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten :-D


----------



## flex (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

 Hab ich jetzt auch nicht angenommen - oder doch? 
Ja nee - dachte nur besser darauf hinweisen - haben hier schon genug Leute gehabt, die die SMS-Nummern zurückgerufen haben...

Vielleicht hat sich ja auch wirklich nur wer verwählt - kann ja auch sein - wenns wirklich eine Festnetznummer ist, wär das ja durchaus möglich... Hab selber Bekannte in Kalifornien - das mir das nicht aufgefallen ist ^^


Für den Fall, dass du die Nummer doch melden willst:
Hier der Forumbeitrag dazu


----------



## Honey (5 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ blondi

du kannst ja mal bei der auskunft anrufen und die nummer zurückverfogen, die können dir dort weiterhelfen, z.b. woher die nummer kommt und auch eventuell einen namen.. 
hab das bei (bibelvers-sms gemacht) bin von dort aus wiederum zur Internationalen auskunft verbunden worden. dort ist mir mitgeteilt worden, dass diese nummer nicht mehr existiert. :-?


----------



## Honey (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hey leute...

Hat noch jemand eine sms bekommen??


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Sieht nicht danach aus. Auch die Zugriffe  auf diesen Thread sind drastisch zurückgegangen.

Sieht tatsächlich danach aus,  als ob der Spuk ( vorerst ? ) beendet ist.


----------



## Honey (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hey!!!

habe gerade nochmals mit tele ring telefoniert und nochmals nachgefragt.

folgendes: es ist eine illegale firma die sitze in verschiedenen ländern hat. haben sich in den computer von telering gehackt und die handynummern kopiert..die sms werden durch zufall verschickt. pro sms die man erhielt werden  ca. 2 -4 euro verrechnet. so macht diese illegale firma ihr geld. 

ruft bei eurem anbieter an und lasst alle ausländischen nummern sperren. kostet normalerweise auch etwas. muss jedoch logischerweise ein service sein und ihr solltet darauf bestehen keine kosten für diese sperre zu übernehmen, da wir ja am allerwenigsten etwas dafür können..

keine ahnung ob überhaupt noch sms verschickt werden, aber macht es zur sicherheit.

und noch was zum schluss..
wenn bei euch auch kosten angefallen sind(also jedesmal wenn ihr sms erhalten habt) müsste der anbieter euch eine gutschrift erstellen über diesen betrag.
ihr dürft nur nicht locker lassen im notfall einen schärferen ton ansetzen...
viel glück


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Honey schrieb:


> pro sms die man erhielt werden  ca. 2 -4 euro verrechnet.


Wo gibt es dafür Bestätigungen/Meldungen, dass dies tatsächlich so erfolgt (ist) ?
 Bisher hat noch kein einziger Verbraucher über entstandene Kosten berichtet.

Die frühesten  Meldungen sind über drei Wochen alt. Daher müßten  sich Betroffene/Geschädigte 
 ( u.A Prepaid) längst gemeldet haben


----------



## Honey (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@webwatcher

mein anbieter hat mir das so mitgeteilt. keine ahnung ob es überall so ist..
aber normalerweise müsste es ja auf der telefonrechnung stehn....


----------



## flex (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

es gab zwar einzelne überzeugte, die behauptet haben, es wäre Ihnen Geld abgezogen worden - aber das waren beträge zwischen 8 cent, 5,98 und nicht definierbar - aussage: "mein ganzes Guthaben ist plötzlich weg, obwohl da noch X Euro drauf waren vorher"

Konnte im Netz auch keine vergleichbaren Aussagen finden....


Hab nochmal bei der Telekom angefragt, ob es eine Erklärung geben wird - hoffe ich bekomme eine bessere Antwort als gestern


----------



## blondi (6 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Hab ich jetzt auch nicht angenommen - oder doch?



*malgaaanzböseguck* 

NATÜRLICH ruf ich nicht zurück! 

@honey: nee, ich werd mir doch nicht soooo eine Mühe machen.

Heute wurde ich wieder von derselben Nummer 2x angerufen. Aber - ich geh da nicht ran - phhh! Kann ja nicht ausschliessen, dass das Werbeanrufe sind. Es scheint mir langsam tatsächlich so zu sein... Na, egal - die sollen sich die Finger wund wählen!

Und das mit den 2 bis 4 Euro kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen! Mein Anbieter hat *von sich aus mehrmals versichert, dass mir KEINE Kosten entstehen.* Ich mache mir da keine Gedanken drüber - spätestens bei der Abrechnung sehe ich es ja und lasse es Euch auch wissen!

Leider habe ich seit gestern keine SMS mehr erhalten...buhuhuuu...:scherzkeks:


----------



## ilvy (7 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hi @ all,
hier ´n update.....
hab am 2.8. um 21.02h das letzte sms bekommen. (then thou spakest in vision...). angerufen hat mich gsd noch niemand.

ich hab dafür bei BOB angerufen (Bin Österreicherin mit BOBnetz) und das war halbwegs ernüchternd. die Dame an der anderen Leitung war vielleicht 18 Jahre alt und war schwer unmotiviert.... 
"jaaaa jaaaa sag ich weiiiiiter" hats immer gesagt und ich drauf
"Hey, ich ruf nicht nur wegen mir an. Schauen Sie ins Netz, da is die Ka*** am dampfen, das kann auch für euch ärger bedeuten" und hab eure internetaddy weitergegeben und dann meinte ich
"schreiben Sie sich das auf, das ist wichtig"
und sie wieder
"jaaaaja machen wir..."
und ich 
"haben Sie sich das wirklich notiert? Das geht ja gar nicht so schnell"
zum schreien. und das für ne 0900nummer, die ich selber zahlen muss. :wall:

na gut..... so viel dazu.... die haben sicher nix unternommen. wenn ich die sms jetzt auch noch zahlen muss (was ich mir eig. nicht vorstellen kann), fände ich das schon sehr gemein gg

als denn, lg ilvy


----------



## Wembley (8 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Honey schrieb:


> pro sms die man erhielt werden  ca. 2 -4 euro verrechnet. so macht diese illegale firma ihr geld.



Dem Endkunden kann mit Sicherheit nichts verrechnet werden. Für ankommende SMS zahlt man ja im Inland nix (außer bei Mehrwert-SMS, aber um die handelt es sich hier ja nicht), ganz egal wo die herkommen.


----------



## Honey (8 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ja ich hoff mal das da nix verrechnet wird. is ja ne bodenlose frechheit... bin neugierig auf meine telefonrechnung.....


----------



## Unregistriert (8 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Moin,
habe nun schon von drei verschiedenen Nummern aus dem südamerikanischen Raum SMS bekommen.
Der Text gibt für mich keinen Sinn. Werde mal aus Sicherheit nich antworten.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass bei einer Antwort eine schöne teure Überraschung auf mich wartet. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mehr Infos hat.

kann man diese SMS bloggen?????????????ß


----------



## flex (8 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Wann hast du die SMS bekommen??
Wenn die vor dem 05.08. ankamen - keine Gedanken mehr drüber machen - sollte vorbei sein....

Edit:
Text ergibt keinen Sinn?!
Bitte mal posten - vllt handelt es sich um anderen Spam oder neuen!


----------



## flex (8 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@blondi:
warum guckst du mich denn da so böse an? *sich keiner Schandtat bewusst ist* 

Wär ja verrückt, wenn Prepaid-Kunden nix abgezogen bekommen - aber Vertragskunden - kann ich mir dann doch nicht vorstellen....

Hatte mich letztens noch mit nem Kumpel drüber unterhalten - über die Kosten - der meinte, dass vielleicht die Besitzer der Absendernummern das Geld zahlen mussten...kann ich mir zwar absolut nicht vorstellen - aber die Theorie fand ich interessant ^^
(zumal das nicht erklären würde, warum die Absendernummer oft keinen Besitzer hat - da erscheint die Tarnungstheorie doch etwas plausibler  )

Habe bisher immer noch keine Antwort von der Telekom, ob es eine Erklärung geben wird - mal morgen abwarten....


----------



## Wembley (9 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Wär ja verrückt, wenn Prepaid-Kunden nix abgezogen bekommen


Schür hier doch keine Panik. Natürlich wird denen nix abgezogen. Wie denn auch?

Was dahintersteckt, können wir nur vermuten. Da läuft wohl eher was auf der Ebene Provider (Sender und Empfänger) und den Drittfirmen, die das Roaming abrechnen, und irgendwelchen unangenehmen Zeitgenossen ab. Es gibt da vielleicht einige Sicherheitsprobleme. Ob wir was davon erfahren werden, ist zweifelhaft.


----------



## flex (9 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Natürlich wird nichts abgezogen - wie auch...

Das habe ich mit meiner Aussage nur nochmal unterstrichen! 





> ...wär ja *verrückt*, wenn Prepaid-Kunden nichts abgezogen bekommen - *aber* Vertragskunden...


wie soll ich mit dieser Aussage Panik verbreiten?


----------



## blondi (9 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex: okokok - nehme meinen bösen Blick zurück - ich werd mich wohl verhört haben...:roll: 

Wartet hier nicht irgendjemand auf eine Erklärung von der Telekom?
Es interessiert mich wirklich brennend, was hinter den sms-Bibelversen steckt!

Die komische Rufnummer ruft übrigens immer noch an - ausser am Wochenende. 

Ich traute mich nicht, dranzugehen. :scherzkeks:

Also hab ich heute vom Firmentelefon aus angerufen. Natürlich mit unterdrückter Rufnummer. Ich Fuchs :sun:. Wobei, ich weiss gar nicht, ob ich wirklich so ein Fuchs bin...hab die erste Null weggelassen und bin dann bei einer Werbefirma auf Band gelandet. :wall:

Lg, Blondi (die heute ihrem Namen alle Ehre macht)


----------



## flex (9 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hmm - schade - sah bestimmt gut aus der Böse Blick :devil2: <-- stell ich mir so vor 

Oh - die erste Null wegzulassen klingt aber wirklich gut  So wird aus einer Kalifornischen Nummer mal eben eine 01805 Nummer - sind aber nur 14 Cent die Minute - für gewöhnlich - von daher gehts ja noch 
aber schon krasser Zufall, dass die Nummer dann gleich einer Werbefirma gehört....

Edit:
Ja - ich warte immernoch auf ne Antwort beim Twitter - werd morgen, wenn da jemand online ist,  die Anfrage nochmal stellen - die sollen gefälligst Antworten - hab denen schließlich geholfen...


----------



## flex (9 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

wow - bei Bnet.info hat grade jemand eine* NEUE SMS *gemeldet - scheint vllt doch noch nicht vorbei zu sein - kein Wunder, dass die Telekom sich nicht äußern will :roll:


----------



## Globby (10 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Also bei mir sind auch schon lange keine mehr angekommen. Trotzdem würde mich es Interessieren wer oder was dahintersteckt. Auf meine Anschreiben an den Anbieter (BASE) hat bis heute keiner geantwortet.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

bei mir war es habe ca 10sms bekommen dann einen biebeltext auf englsch habe mich dann mit meinem betreiber in verbindung gesetzt ,aber due wussten angeblich nichts davon . an den selben tag als ich den biebel text bekommen hatte ,hatte ich auch einen unbekannten anruf bei den ich nartürlich icht dran gegangen bin nun habe ich seit über eine woche ruhe damit


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe inzwischen auch zwei solche SMS bekommen:

1) 03.08.2010 +5058581210
I will cleanse them from all theri iniquity, whereby they have sinned against me; and I will pardon all their iniquities, whereby they have sinned, and whereby

2) 11.08.2010 2200998302304
A wise man's heart is at his right hand; but a fool's heart an his left

Die erste hat mich echt noch tierisch erschreckt, ich dachte da will jemand nen Amoklauf ankündigen. 
Bei der zweiten wars mir dann relativ wurscht.. aber nerven tuts enorm... :-(


----------



## blondi (11 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex: Vorsicht - wenn ich zu lange gucke, besteht die Gefahr der Verwünschung :szaf:0

Also, nennt mich blond....aber es war wirklich eine Werbefirma (wie der Vorname von Walkes oder so ähnlich wie die Qualle )

Und ganz ganz ganz ehrlich: es sind ZWEI Nullen vor der 180 ! ! ! 

Habe keine Bibelverse mehr erhalten. Hoffnung steigt täglich, dass ich auch keine mehr bekomme...

Was macht eigentlich die Telekom-Stellungnahme???

LG, Blondi (die ja doch garnienicht so blond ist)


----------



## Unregistriert1 (11 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hey! Ich habe auch schon meine vierte sms mit komischem religiösem inhalt bekommen. gruselig. "In the second year of pekah the son of remaliah king of israel began jotham the son of uzziah king of judah to reign."
Was soll denn sowas? ich hab mal gegoogelt und die nummer hat ne indonesische vorwahl. sprerren lassen kann ich die laut anbieter auch nicht. man muss doch irgendwas dagegen tun können? lg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

habe bisher 2 erhalten:
ebenfalls bibeltexte.
vorwahlen sind aus el salvador und madagaskar.
habe o2 netz und heute ist die letzte gekommen. das heßt gar nichts ist vorbei...


----------



## flex (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit Bibelversen*

@blondi: ui - Verwünschung?!  Kann auch nicht schaden  Aber würd mich ja schon interessieren, wie du mich verwünschen würdest?? :keks:

Wie haste das nu rausgefunden, dass du die Nullen doch vorgewählt hattest? Wahlwiederholung oder nochmal probiert? 


Achso - ähm - da war was - hatte ich komplett vergessen nochmal nachzufragen --> morgen (heute)
bzw. auf meine bisherigen Anfragen gab es keine Antwort....


Hmm - schon seltsam - dass plötzlich nur noch so wenige die SMS bekommen....

*Bitte mal immer Provider und Nummer posten falls nach dem 05.08. noch eine SMS gekommen ist!*


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

da hat mich die O2-tante wohl ganz schön verarscht, als se mir mitteilte, dass man da noch nichts von wüsste ^^

hab auch schon 2 dieser sms bekommen...

am 4.8.:

They pluck the fatherless from the breast, and take a pledge of the poor.

+5025341200


und 12.8., also heute nacht um 3:37 uhr:

All the people likewise cut down every man his bough, and followed Abimelech, and put them to the hold, and set the hold on fire upon them; so that all the men

+26133167066


ich will endlich wissen was es damit auf sich hat -.-


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe ebenfalls o2.
Bei der ersten SMS am 4.8. um 17.55 Uhr - +50378774629   : Adonijah slew sheep and oxen and fat cattle by the stone of Zoheleth, which is by Enrogel, and calles all his brethren the king’s sons, and all the men of Judah - dachte ich noch, da muss bei irgendwem was schief gegangen sein.
Aber gestern mittag um 16.30 Uhr habe ich eine weitere erhalten: - 0022998302304 :
The king of israel and Jehoshaphat king of Judah sat either of them on his throne, clothed in their robes, and they sat in a void place at the entering in of th -

o2 habe ich bisher nicht kontaktiert. Die haben momentan irgendein Problem, weswegen man da nicht per email anfragen kann *seufz*


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei mir war ca. 1 Woche Ruhe, bin bei Simyo und hatte vorher 3 SMS mit engl. Bibelversen bekommen und soeben ging der Spuk weiter..

+628552896

"He that is unjust, let him be unjust still: and he which is filthy, let him be filthy still: and he that is righteous, let him be righteous still: and he that i"

Ich hatte Simyo bereits kontaktiert und deren Antwort war nicht wirklich aussagekräftig: 

"Die von Ihnen genannte SMS wurde wahllos an verschiedene Rufnummer von vereinzelten Anbietern verschickt. Über den genauen Absender haben wir keinerlei Informationen. Bitte wenden Sie sich für nähere Auskünfte an die Bundesnetzagentur." :/


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



			
				Simyo  schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte wenden Sie sich für nähere Auskünfte an die Bundesnetzagentur." :/


Was ein Quatsch


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

HAbe um 10:51 auch von +628552896 eine Nachricht bekommen, jedoch nicht die selbe wie du. bin Österreicher und das ist meine erste SMS von dieser Art

lg steve


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

so, nach drei völlig wirren sms ende juli habe ich auch heute morgen um 10.00 meine erste "bibelvers-sms" mit 
"Now the Levites were numbered form the age of thirty years and upward....."

bin bei D1, Nummer des Absenders lautet

+85263310849.

Es hat wohl doch noch nicht aufgehört, bzw. fängt wieder an.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo habe auch so Verse bekommen.
Gestern um 10:23 Uhr (kam aber mit Uhrzeit 15:35) von der +66816944294,
am 3 Aug. 11:07 Uhr von der +5058537379 und am 27 Jul. 8:30 Uhr von der 00614300058854. Ich bin langjähriger o2 Kunde.
Ps: Meine Frau hat bei der gestrigen Nummer von Ihrem Handy aus angerufen und es nam ein Junger Mann ab. leider haben wir sofort wieder Aufgelegt.


----------



## Niclas (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und es nam ein Junger Mann ab.


mit Videoübertragung oder klang die Stimme so jugendlich...


----------



## Kanninix (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Er hat sich Jugendlich angehört. Meine Frau probiert es gleich noch einmal.


----------



## flex (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Die Absendernummern gehören Privatpersonen, die von diesen SMS nichts wissen!!

Die Nummern werden nur zur Tarnung genutzt und entsprechen nicht dem wahren Absender!


----------



## webwatcher (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> Die Nummern werden nur zur Tarnung genutzt und entsprechen nicht dem wahren Absender!


Ganz offensichtlich haben die Verursacher des  SMS Spam einen Weg  gefunden die
 Absenderkennung  beliebig zu  faken ( = fälschen ).  

Mit Festnetzanschlüssen ist das schon lange möglich und bekannt.


----------



## flex (12 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Aufgrund der Kommentare bei Bnet.info (heute mehrere neue SMS), den zeitlichen Abständen der "SMS-Spam-Wellen", sowie der Tatsache, dass Gruppenweise Leute eine SMS bekommen oder nicht
würde ich vermuten, dass die Telekom es zwar schafft, den Spam zu stoppen, der Spammer aber immer wieder eine neue Möglichkeit findet, mit den SMS weiter zu machen - nehme mal an, der sucht sich jedes Mal, wenn seine SMS geblockt wurden, einen anderen Server...
Dies würde erklären, warum man von der Telekom keine weitere Stellungnahme bekommt, und die SMS immer in Wellen auftreten:
1) 17.07.-27.07. - kryptischer Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat
2) 27.07.-04.08. - erste Bibelzitat-SMS-Welle
3) 11.08.-...  - zweite Bibelzitat-SMS- Welle

Die einzelnen SMS zwischendurch versteh ich nach dem Prinzip nicht ganz - andererseits hat es bei den kryptischen SMS auch mit einigen einzelnen angefangen....
Gruppenweise:  viele haben Phase zwei nicht erlebt, aber dafür Phase die erste und letzte Phase - andere haben nur Phase eins erlebt - widerum andere nur Phase zwei.....schon kurios...

Naja - kann aber ja auch alles ganz anders sein....wer weiß das momentan schon....


----------



## quattro (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

sms
"When the king asked the woman, she told him. So the king appointed unto her a certain officer, saying. Restore all that was hers, and all the fruits aof the fiel.."
Nummer: 0023276013359
sms
"They made a calf in Horeb, and worshipped the molten image."
Nummer: +66816118409

das sind meine. Ich habe aber auch schon vor wochen ein paar bekommen. Habe sie aber dann gelöscht.

netz: o2 / Vertrag


----------



## Honey (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hey leute...

hab heute nacht wieder eine sms bekommen. um 00:24 Uhr. habs sie auch schon gelöscht.

was komisch ist, ich hab ja bei tele ring angerufen und solche nummern sperren lassen die aus dem ausland kommen. und trotzdem habe ich heite wieder eine bekommen. hab gleich nochmal bei telering angerufen und nachgefragt warum ich trotzdem sms bekoomme.
jaja blabla blabla blabla (es können trotzdem noch so sms durcchgelangen) blabla blabla...

frag mich dann auch, für was ichs sperren lasse????? mein gott dieser blöde sch.... kotzt mich schon an, dass muss ja irgendwie zu stoppen sein....


----------



## quattro (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

das bringt alles ncihts mit dem sperren.. Ich hatte vorhin o2 angerufen und mich beschwert. Ich bekomme jetzt eine neue rufnummer und zwar kostenlos (normalerweise kostet es 15 €)...

Ich empfehle euch die nummer zu ändern. Es bringt alles nicht....


----------



## gast25 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin ja erst mal froh das ich nicht die einzige bin die diese Nachrichten bekommt. Dachte schon das irgenein Spinner mir Angst machen will.

1.SMS +5056624250 04.08.10 03:42
When it was told me how that the Jews laid wait for the man,......

2.SMS 0085263310849 12.08.10 03:57
Open to me the gates of ritheousness....

3.SMS 00255713600385 12.08.10 22:40
In very deed for this cause have I raised......

4.SMS +96659010404065 13.10.10 09:35
When Aaron and all the childrens of Israel saw Moses.....

Es nervt total. Bin auch bei O2
Hoffe das jemand raus bekommt was das ist und was man dagegen tun kann


----------



## Globby (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Auch bei mir ist heute um 6:13 wieder eine SMS angekommen. 
Allerdings zum ersten mal mit einer +919821993762 Nummer.


> When Joshua had let the people go, the child of Israel went every man unto his inheritance to prosses the land


----------



## kia481 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo!
Mit schrecken und erleichterung habe ich gelesen, adss es noch mehr betroffene als mich gibt.
Auch ich bekomme solch seltsame sms.
zuerst waren es kryptische zeiche.
jetzt sind es englische bibelverse.
 Ich bin kunde bei tchibo O2.

Der erste vers kam von einer nummer +9647701767044 und lautete:
Blessed be the lord of israel from everlasting and to everlasting amen and amen

Der nächste kam von der rufnummer : 00255713600385
am 12.08. um 13.52 Yea, they spake against god they said, can god furnish a table in the wilderness

der nächste kam wieder von der nummer aber am 13.08. um 02.18!! also mitten in der nacht!!
go up into gilead, and take balm, o virgin, the daughter of egypt: in vain shalt thou use many medicines, for thou shalt not be cured

Habe jetzt bei der kundenbetreuung angerufen, die sagten mir das sie die nummer zwar nicht speeren könnten, welche mir die sms schickt und das sie davon auch noch nichts gehört hätten, *ABER DAS MANCHE HANDY NEN SMS FILTER HÄTTEN; BEI DEM MAN EINSTELLEN KÖNNE; DASS DIESE NUMMER KEINE SMS MEHR SCHICKEN KANN:*

HABE DAS BEI MEINEM HANDY ZWAR NICHT GEFUNDEN; ABER EINE EINSTELLUNG; WO ICH EINSTELLEN KANN DAS ICH NUR DEUTSCHE SMS ERHALTE: VIELLEICHT HILFT DAS JA:roll:

lg KIA481


----------



## trulla (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

so, bin neu und hab meine erste am 03.08 erst um 02:30 und dann die gleiche nochmal um 03:30 bekommen.
nummer 00353894291459 (irland)

nach anfänglicher panik hat nen kumpel von mir dann diese seite gefunden.
dummer weise habe ich auf eine davon auch geantwortet.
dann kam wochen lang nix, bis zum 11.08 um 04:37
nummer 0088019654739 (Bangladesch)

und nun heut 13.08 um 02:39
nummer +966590102053 (angeblich wohl jemen)

war schon im O2 laden wo ich ziemlich unfreundlich abgehandelt wurde, da könn wa nix machen ausser nummern wechseln...und davon hören wir zum ersten mal.

was soll ich denn nu machen? bin ziemlich übervordert mit der situation.
verdammte axt. 
gruß trulla


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nach den letzten Postings zu schließen, scheint es z.Z nur noch  O2 Kunden 
zu betreffen


----------



## Captain Picard (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



trulla schrieb:


> war schon im O2 laden wo ich ziemlich unfreundlich abgehandelt wurde, da könn wa nix machen ausser nummern wechseln...und davon hören wir zum ersten mal.


Provider wechseln. 
Die Erfahrungen in meinem Umfeld lassen O2 nicht gerade als  empfehlenswert erscheinen.

Billig ist nicht unbedingt  preiswert  sondern oft eben  nur billig. 
Mangelnder Support/Service ist etwas was viele Verbraucher erst merken 
wenn sie ihn brauchen und  dann ist es zu spät.
Support/Service  kostet  nun mal und an dem wird zuerst gespart.


----------



## snoopy0504 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und hab heut von "meinem Bruder" eine uralte sms erhalten. 
Kurz darauf habe ich von ihm noch eine sms erhalten mit Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat. Als ich die alte sms noch einmal lesen wollte war der Text weg und statt dessen Buchstaben- und Zahlensalat. Er hat mir natürlich nix geschickt...
Ich bin Kunde bei O2


----------



## trulla (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ich nochma,
hab grad mit o2 telefoniert, angeblich arbeiten sie daran.
das angebot mit dem nummern wechsel für lau haben sie auch gemacht.
aber iwie is das schon frustrierend, das sie angeblich nix machen können, ausser nummern sammeln. und wir uns quasi drauf einstellen sollen dass das noch ewig so weiter geht da die nummern ja viel zu schnell wechseln.
is bei den anderen anbietern denn irgendwas rausgekommen wie die das problem in angriff nehmen?
ausser das sie alle brav die nummern sammeln?


----------



## tino82 (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme auch jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen diese komischen Sms. Ich habe eine O2 Karte von Alice. 
Habe gerade mal bei Alice angerufen und der Kundenbetreuer meinte, dass ich der erste bin der anruft und ich sollte doch meine Nummer nicht an jeden weiter geben. Toller Kundenservice ^^


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



tino82 schrieb:


> Toller Kundenservice ^^





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungen in meinem Umfeld lassen O2 nicht gerade als  empfehlenswert erscheinen.
> 
> Billig ist nicht unbedingt  preiswert  sondern oft eben  nur billig.
> Mangelnder Support/Service  ist etwas was viele Verbraucher erst merken
> ...


...


----------



## trulla (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

huuu, meine erste tagsüber sms
00213661006152 (algerien)
17:19h
schön gott is also auch tagsüber wach...

und zu dem rumgehacke auf o2, die anderen anbieter helfen ja anscheinend auch nich mehr! oder habe ich das irgendwo überlesen?

und nur ma so als frage bringt es mir irgendwas wenn ich hier brav die nummern immer mitschreib, wird das iwie weitergeleitet?


----------



## webwatcher (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



trulla schrieb:


> und zu dem rumgehacke auf o2, die anderen anbieter helfen ja anscheinend auch nich mehr! oder habe ich das irgendwo überlesen?


Die anderen Anbieter scheinen  das Problem  zumindest zur Zeit   gelöst zu haben, 
da sich hier z.Z nur noch Betroffene von O2 melden.


----------



## Scully (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
also ich bekam meine erste SMS mit einem Bibelspruch auf altenglisch vor ca. 2 Wochen. Dann gestern eine und heute wieder. habe O2 auch schon angeschrieben, um Nummern aus dem Ausland sperren zu können. 
Der Absender hat immer eine andere Nummer verwendet. Angerufen habe ich allerdings nicht, da ich die Vermutung hatte, dass man damit rechnet, um Geld zu  machen. Was kann man denn dagegen tun????
Grüße, Scully


----------



## flex (13 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die anderen Anbieter scheinen  das Problem  zumindest zur Zeit   gelöst zu haben,
> da sich hier z.Z nur noch Betroffene von O2 melden.



Fehlanzeige!!!

Hab nun grade als D1 Kunde nach den kryptischen SMS damals meine erste Bibel-SMS bekommen...
Und wenn man in anderen Foren guckt, sieht man dass es nicht nur O2 Kunden sind...
aber ist schon erstaunlich, dass es auf einmal scheinbar mehr O2 als D1 kunden sind - denk mal liegt viel mehr daran, dass sich die D1 nutzer schon dran gewöhnt haben und zu faul zum posten sind 
oder die telekom hat wirklich was erreicht - kann ja auch sein...


------------------
Das Nummern sammeln sorgt dafür, dass es schneller vorbei geht - da die betroffenen Server schneller geortet werden können! Allerdings sollte jemand den Leuten von O2 vllt diese Nummern mitteilen
-----------------

*Sammeln von Nummern geschieht weiterhin hier*


----------



## trulla (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

die nächste frage die ich mir stelle is, meine nummer is eigentlich ne alte telekom nummer die ich damals mit zu o2 genommen hab. kann ich mich dadurch auch bei der telekom beschweren? wenn es da anscheinend iwie ruhiger geworden is?
und danke für den anderen link, hab da jetze meine nummern auch angegeben, vielleicht hilfts ja wat.


----------



## catdogtwo (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bekomme seit dem 06.08.2010 Bibelverse aus dem Ausland per SMS zugeschickt. Allerdings scheint sich etwas geändert zu haben. Sie benutzen jetzt eine deutsche Tastatur. Die erste SMS kam aus Guatemala am 06.08. Dann eine Woche Ruhe und am 12.08 in der Nacht eine aus Madagaskar und gestern am 13.08. eine aus Indien und Thailand. Heute morgen noch einmal aus Thailand. Aber immer alles auf englisch geschrieben. Ich lösche die SMS. Finde es alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## ilvy (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Nach den letzten Postings zu schließen, scheint es z.Z nur noch  O2 Kunden
> zu betreffen



nein, ich hab heute nacht auch wieder eines bekommen. BOB, Österreich.


----------



## moggi (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo!
Ich bekomme auch seit ein paar Tagen diese SMS. Bis jetzt noch täglich mit verschiedenen Nummern.
Bin bei *Alice/ O2*. Hab auch grade da angerufen und das Problem gemeldet. Die können natürlich nichts machen. Und wenn das doch noch auf der Rechnung auftaucht, soll ich mich wieder melden. Dann würde das bearbeitet... Meine größte Angst ist halt wirklich, daß da demnächst hohe Beträge auf meiner Rechnung stehen...:cry:

Mal sehen, was da noch kommt...


----------



## flex (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Keine Angst - da entstehen keine Kosten - selbst wenn, steht es im Gesetz, dass du das Geld zurückbekommst!



catdogtwo schrieb:


> Allerdings scheint sich etwas geändert zu haben. Sie benutzen jetzt eine deutsche Tastatur.


--> Deutsche Tastatur?! wer weiß - asiatisch wars jedenfalls noch nie - die Code sms waren kein Unicode und damit keine asiatischen Zeichen....


----------



## blondi (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Vorsicht, flex - mein harmlosester böser Blick verflucht Dich mit meinem ebenso harmlosesten Fluch: "mögen Deine Nasenhaare mit Deinen Schnauzhaaren zusammenwachsen" - Das willst Du doch nicht, oder? :fdevilt:

So, Neuigkeiten: Meine Base-Abrechnung ist da: habe gargargarnix für die Bibel-Smsen belastet bekommen. Hatte ich aber auch nicht anders erwartet. Jedenfalls kann jetzt hier mal die Panikmache rausgenommen werden 

Aber das allerschlimmste ist: ICH WEDE IGNORIERT :unzufrieden: : Habe am 04.08. die letzte Bibel-SMS erhalten. Buhuhuuuuu


----------



## hubidoo (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo!
ich bin klarmobil-kunde. bekomme seit dienstag oder mittwoch diese sms. ich kann mich allerdings nicht richtig an sms ohne bibel-texte erinnern. ich meine vor einigen wochen/monaten mal solche bekommen zu haben. - also solche mit zahlencode...
Die erste sms die ich bekommen habe, war unvollständig angekommen, was zur folge hatte, dass ich sie nicht lesen konnte. ich dachte dann sie wäre von meiner freundin, die zur zeit in indonesien ist und habe auf die sms geantwortet - nachdem sie 2 tage zerbrochen war. ich denke das war ein fehler. seit dem bekomme ich täglich zwei sms.

ich habe mit klamobil gesprochen, die kennen solche fälle nicht. schließen aber ein kostenpflichtiges abo mit einem drittanbieter nicht aus - allerdings können auch sie das erst am ende des monats sehen.

tja, ich denke pro sms zahle ich deftig und finde es natürlich s*****... wie ihr schon gesagt habt, die terrorisieren uns - meist mitten in der nacht.

und das beste im ausland kommen pro sms roaming-gebühren hinzu - da kann mein urlaub ja kommen :-/

Liebe Grüße


----------



## flex (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Wenn du deinem Anbieter vor deinem Urlaub bescheid gibst, dass tausende andere betroffen sind und es kein Abo oder ähnlich ist (auf einen der Blogs oder Foren verweisen),
sollte es kein Problem sein, das Geld zurückzubekommen!

Wahrscheinlich musst du die empfangenen SMS aber aufbewahren (Beweismaterial und so).

Solange man in Deutschland ist, entstehen auch keine Kosten!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
btw - bei Bnet.info hat sich eine an Akte 20.10 von Sat1 gewendet - bin ja mal gespannt, ob die reagieren....

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
@blondi:
uhhh - äääähm - jaa nee das wär glaub ich unangenehm - bzw. sieht bestimmt sehr **** aus..:dagegen:
gibts denn keine Möglichkeit das abzuwenden? :turn::help:

Ich werd diesmal nicht ignoriert


----------



## tino82 (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen ich habe heute morgern um 9:40 uhr wieder eine bekommen wieder ein bibelvers.  
 I will sow her unto me in the earth: and I will have mercy upon her that had not obtained mercy; and I will say to them which were not my people my pe 

nummer:00919891940472


----------



## dj-starshine (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

*Seit gut einer Woche erhalte ich auch solche komische SMS, mitten in der Nacht es nervt total! 
Täglich erhalte ich mindestens 1 SMS von so komischen Nummern!
Was kann man dagegen tun?
*
+5058549802 - Nicaragua
00255713600385
+966590105930 - Saudi Arabien
+66816118331 - Thailand
+66818319780 - Thailand


----------



## blondi (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> gibts denn keine Möglichkeit das abzuwenden? :turn::help:



@Flex: Klar gibt es die Möglichkeit: isch guck einfach wäck - abba Du wolltest ja nisch, dass isch wäckgucke  Haste nu davon. Ätschi

So - Scherz beiseite: aus allen Beiträgen geht ja hervor, dass (EGAL, WELCHER ANBIETER) immer nur die Info kommt: "neee, haben wir noch gar nichts von gehört. SIE sind der erste Fall...."

Nee, is klar...kann es sein, dass ALLE Anbieter gänzlich überfordert sind und einen auf Vogel-Strauß-Taktik machen? 

o.k.o.k. - ich werde ja ignoriert und erhalte gar keine Bibel-SMS mehr (ärgerlich aber auch) - Aber eine Erklärung habe ich von meinem Anbieter auch nicht bekommen. 

Die hat ja noch gar keiner bekommen - nicht wahr? 

Also, hat da jemand irgendein Sicherheitsnetz geknackt, was soooo große Folgen haben könnte?
Was geht da nur ab????

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## dj-starshine (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



dj-starshine schrieb:


> *Seit gut einer Woche erhalte ich auch solche komische SMS, mitten in der Nacht es nervt total!
> Täglich erhalte ich mindestens 1 SMS von so komischen Nummern!
> Was kann man dagegen tun?
> *
> ...



Achja ich habe o2 - Fonic als anbieter


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



blondi schrieb:


> Die hat ja noch gar keiner bekommen - nicht wahr?
> 
> Also, hat da jemand irgendein Sicherheitsnetz geknackt,


Nein und wird auch höchstwahrscheinlich nichts  kommen, da man damit zugeben müßte, 
dass es Sicherheitslöcher gibt. 
Wie gefährlich die sind, weiß z.Z vermutlich niemand, aber der Imageverlust  ist peinlich
 genug und so schweigt man lieber.


----------



## blondi (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ohjeeee :-? Alle wissen alles über uns. Und wir sind die Dummen!

Dass Akte 2010 und Bild usw. sich nicht rühren, bestätigt ja nur das, was ich befürchte: wir sind gläsern...!


----------



## flex (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@blondi: hmm - na weggucken ist auch schade drum 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es erst eine Erklärung gibt, wenn die sicher sind, dass sie das Problem gefixt haben...
Aber würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es keine geben wird....


----------



## kia481 (14 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo !
Ich bin es wieder. habe gestern und heute 2 sms bekommen von(221) dann mit einer nummer als nachricht 357065594253 welche ich als nachricht nur über bluetooth drucken, löschen oder speichern kann.
Nun kommt aber der Hammer:wall:  das löschen funktioniert nicht..
und in meiner sms übersicht hat mein briefumschlag einen parabolspiegel und da wo angezeigt wird das man die nachricht geöffnet hat habe ich ein symbol, welches ich nur eigendlich bei einer kamerafuntion haben sollte. 
hatte das bei scrollen ausversehen angetippt und da kam dann die melden " GESPEICHERT"

 Hilfe bin echt verwirrt:wall: achja heute gab es natürlich auch wieder einen neuen bibelvers von 0021361008104
ich bin o2 kunde

weiß einer rat???
danke schonmal im vorraus

eine verzweifelte kia


----------



## Piddy (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hi @all,

@blondi: Nur Geduld - kommt Zeit, kommt Bibelvers

Und O2 ist auch nicht alleine - mein BASE-Handy geht eben gerade mit in die nächste Runde:roll: aber die Nummer stammt nicht aus den +505 oder +5033 Kreis:

+66818313600

She shall follow after her lovers, but she shall not overtake them; and she shall seek them: then shall she say, I will go and return t

gesendet : 01:46:19 15.08.2010 (hä, wir haben zwar den 15.08. aber jetzt erst 00:39, die SMS kam schon vor ca. 1 Stunde, also nix 15.08.???)

Gruß Piddy es ist doch zum :kotz:


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

schon wieder eine SMS die ein zukünftiges Empfangsdatum hat??  Das schon die Zweite von der ich gelesen hab - gestern war da auch schon jemand mit sowas...

sehr mysteriös.....Weiß jemand, ob solche "Fehler" oder "Verfahren" bekannt sind?


----------



## dj-starshine (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

habe grade wieder eine gekriegt! 
Nummer: +66816316760 -Thailand
Gesendet:
16:13:44
15.08.2010


----------



## blondi (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@Piddy: et kütt ävvär nix 

Und ich hab auch BASE - hatte wohl damals eine Emil an BASE gesandt. Ein paar Tage später kam ein Anruf mit Larifari-Beruhigungs-Taktik.

Ob es daran liegt, dass ich nichts mehr erhalte?
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Ich habe aber auch nichts weiter gemacht, als diese Bibel-SMSen zu lesen. 
Hab sie nicht gelöscht und gar nix. Nur gelesen eben.


----------



## Piddy (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



blondi schrieb:


> @Piddy: et kütt ävvär nix



Wenn Du sie so sehr vermisst, kannste mir ja gerne Deine Handynummer per PN schicken - da ich auch BASE habe und SMS-Flatrater ins E-Plus-Netz bin, kann ich sie dann ja auch an Dich weiterleiten :-p

Allerdings habe ich auch bei "Welle 2" mindestens drei Mal die Hotline angerufen, meine Nummer ist denen also bei BASE durchaus bekannt - nur gefruchtet hats anscheinend nix. 
Aber wer weiß, biste morgen ja auch selbst wieder mit dabei. 
Heute ist "der Tag des HERREN", es würde mich also nicht erstaunen, wenn heute mal wieder nix kommt. Wurde deshalb etwa "vorgearbeitet":scherzkeks:?


----------



## Honey (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hey leute. hab schon wieder ne sms bekommen.....
hmm wir sollten dieses thema vielleicht mehr in die öffentlichkeit bringen???? 
aber wie?? hat jemand eine idee?????


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

bleibe bei meiner theorie, dass die Telekom mit Hilfe der Nummern, den betroffenen Server ausfindig machen konnte und damit den SMS-Spam-Verkehr über diesen Server stoppen konnte (27.07.) 
danach haben sich die Spammer einen neuen Server gesucht (27.07. abends)
(aus irgend einem Grund haben nun teils völlig andere Personen die SMS bekommen - und andere wieder nicht mehr)
selbes Prinzip wie oben ist dann mit den Nummern der Bibelsms passiert, so dass man seit dem (04.08.) zunächst keine SMS bekam.
Seit ungefähr seit dem 10.08. began nun die dritte Welle - wieder sind andere Empfänger betroffen teilweise alte (vor 27.07) und auch welche die noch nie sms bekommen haben....
Wenn die Telekom oder O2 oder wer auch immer es gestoppt hat nicht aufgeben, diesen Weg weiter zu gehen, wird es nun wieder eine Woche dauern, bis es wieder aufhört und andere mit der nächsten Welle betroffen sind.....

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ob es eine Verbindung zwischen den Personen gibt, die jetzt bei allen drei SMS-Spam-Wellen betroffen sind/waren....


----------



## Anja1105 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hi,

ich habe O2 und habe folgendes in den letzten Tagen bekommen...

13.8.10 Nr. 0085516800000
14.8.10 Nr. 505665135
15.8.10 Nr. 00919891940472 schon mehrfach

alles Bibelverse.


Gruß Anja


----------



## goldfilet (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

am arsch die heide...
habe heute morgen auch sone sms MAL WIEDER bekommen, das geht schon seit 3 wochen so.

habe heute bei o2 angerufen und da kam nix bei raus außer das sie meinten ich sollte mich bei der verbraucherzentrale melden. gesagt getan, die leiten mich weiter zur bundeszentralagentur.
werd ich heute abend mal in angriff nehmen. das nervt soch...

+966590105259
00915891940472
00255713808133


----------



## goldfilet (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ne Idee, einfach ne Mail aufsetzen und an Bild.de oder Spiegel schicken. scheint ja schon ein interessantes Thema zu sein...
Leider bin ich kein Redakteur nur Grafiker, könnte die Biebelverse ja illustrieren hahahahaha:scherzkeks:


----------



## Honey (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hmm ein zusammenhang zwischen den personen die sms bekommen haben??ß:-D das würd mich auch sehr intressiern:-D

naja ich bin diese woche mmit meiner freundin (hat auch eine sms erhalten) zur polizei gegangen..... blablabla.... naja auf jeden fall sind schon mehrere leute dort gewesen, und die ermittllungen laufen...blabal:-D:-D


----------



## tino82 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hi gestern auch wieder 2 sms bekommen und eben auch wieder 

+668816118501 heute 
+66816313507 gestern 
habe auch noch mal bei der alice hotline angerufen und die sagen das ich der erste wäre der sich mit dem problem meldet das kann doch nicht sein


----------



## Anja1105 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

so scheinbar neue nummer....finde sei aud jeden fall nicht bei google.

+966590102501

bekommen gerade um 15.40 und wieder ein bibeldreck.

lg anja


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



goldfilet schrieb:


> Ne Idee, einfach ne Mail aufsetzen und an Bild.de oder Spiegel schicken.


Bild, Stern und Teltarif wurden bereits angeschrieben...
Bild hat nicht reagiert, und die anderen beiden Artikel sind per googel zu finden...aber auch schon 2 wochen alt....
so viel zum thema "wirklich interessant für die..."


----------



## Anja1105 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

das ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich, dass sich keiner dafür interessieren zu sein scheint.


----------



## tino82 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

sonst schreiben sie ja auch über jeden mist


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

wenn ihr drauf besteht, könnt ihrs ja nochmal probieren ^^ aber ich halte es auch nicht für gut, wenn das zu sehr an die Öffentlichkeit gerät - schließlich hilft man dann nur den Spammern - und nicht sich selbst....

beschleunigen wird das glaube ich nichts....schließlich arbeiten da schon alle auf hochtouren dran...
(Polizei, Provider und die Bundesnetzagentur bestimmt auch)


----------



## Anja1105 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ich werde auf jeden fall morgen mal o2 anrufen, selbst wenn die mir keine lösung anbieten können. nur damit sie wissen, dass das problem noch besteht.


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

das wissen die - da gehen täglich mehrere Anrufe ein


----------



## goldfilet (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Jepp hab heute schon genervt und der gute meinte zu mir er wisse das da schon paar mehr leute angerufen hat.

aber weiter nerven schadet ja nicht :smile:


----------



## trulla (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> Heute ist "der Tag des HERREN", es würde mich also nicht erstaunen, wenn heute mal wieder nix kommt. Wurde deshalb etwa "vorgearbeitet":scherzkeks:?



tja, das mitm tag des herrn is ja wohl fürn a..., hab heut pünktlich um 1704h eine bekommen!!! gott macht sonntags wohl doch keinen ruhe tag.
nr: +66816110063

und 15.08.  +66816314511 
um0052h

am 14.08. 00213661007595
um 0853h

demnächst könn wa das vorwahlen verzeichnis auswendig und sind schlimmstenfalls auch noch bibel profis... :gruebel:


----------



## snoopy0504 (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo,
ich hab 2 sms mit Buchstaben und Zahlensalat erhalten.
Als Absender stand jemand aus meiner Kontaktliste. Derjenige
hat definitiv nix geschickt. Gestern hab ich 1 von den beiden sms gelöscht und automatisch wurde die andere auch gelöscht Im Ordner gelöschte sms kann ich auch nicht mehr alle sms löschen. 1 bleibt immer stehen


----------



## flex (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

den Fehler hatte ich auch schon öfter - die zweite SMS von dem aus deiner Kontaktliste, war keine Code-SMS - Lediglich ein Speicherfehler - eine Andere SMS im Posteingang dürfte nun von diesem Kontakt ebenfalls fehlen...

Zu der SMS im Ordner gelöschte Objekte - da hilft leider nur ein Zurücksetzen des Systems (soweit ich weiß - aber da vllt auch einfach mal beim entsprechenden Handyshop nachfragen)
Wenn die dich nicht weiter stört, kanns dir aber auch egal sein


----------



## dj-starshine (15 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich werde gleich eine E-Mail an den Axel Springer verlag schicken und auch Stern TV..


----------



## bundesdani (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme ebenfalls seit ca. 2 wochen diese komischen bibel-sms. manchmal eine, manchmal zwei am tag.

hab mir jetzt mal bissl gedanken gemacht und versucht herauszufinden warum nur manche diese sms bekommen.

dabei is mir aufgefallen, dass ich die sms ab dem zeitpunkt bekommen habe, an dem ich mich bei lokalisten.de abgemeldet habe.

ein freund, der ebenfalls bei lokalisten.de ist, bekommt diese sms auch täglich. andere freunde, die wiederrum nicht bei lokalisten angemeldet sind, bekommen keine bibel-sms.

könnte da evtl. ein zusammenhang bestehen? also dass irgendjemand von lokalisten.de die daten von uns betroffenen weitergegeben hat?

wie ist es denn bei euch? seid ihr auch bei lokalisten oder einer ähnlichen plattform angemeldet? 

mfg dani

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 01:31:51 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 01:26:40 ----------

mit "abmelden" meinte ich natürlich das löschen meines accounts.


----------



## bundesdani (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

ich will lokalisten.de und den anderen plattformen natürlich nichts unterstellen. ist nur eine vermutung.


----------



## flex (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

muss dich leider enttäuschen - hab lokalisten.de noch nie genutzt - gibt auch nur wenige orte die mir einfallen würden, wo ich meine Handynummer angegeben hab (Gmx, telekom und äääähm....ja - so spontan fällt mir nicht mehr ein ^^)
gn8


----------



## Goofy2010 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Guten Morgen,

also ich habe vor zwei Wochen meine erste SMS bekommen, seit Freitag bekomme ich sie nun täglich und das auch noch mehrfach! Ich habe bis jetzt fünf verschiedene Nummern:

1.) 0023276017088 (Sierra Leone)
2.) 00919891940472 (Indien)
3.) 00966590103716 (Saudi Arabien)
4.) 0066816315227 (Thailand)
5.) 0066816313295 (Thailand)

Sie enthalten alle etwa dieses: "As the LORD commanded Moses, so the children of Israel did, and they divided the land."

Ich wollte heute zu meinem Netzanbieter (O2) und nach Lösungsnsetzen fragen...ich finde das alles irgendwie unheimlich.
Kann mein seine Nummer eigentlich für ganze Ländernummern sperren lassen?

Liebe Grüße Goofy


----------



## Anja1105 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

so hier die nächste.....

16.8. um 11.05 uhr obwohl es erst 10 uhr war....könnte aber an der sommerzeit liegen.

+66816116890

wieder mit bibelkäse.

lg anja

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:32:22 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:31:12 ----------

@ goofy, gib mal durch was dir o2 gesagt hat. ich werde da nachher auch mal anrufen.

lg anja


----------



## lalo (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallöchen :-p
hab die ganze zeit mitgelesen aber bin seit meinem letzen Posting von den sms verschont geblieben aber siehe da :-D heute morgen 7:58 war der gruß Gottes wieder präsent in meinem Posteingang >>> His head and his hairs were white like wool as white as snow; and his eyes were as a flame of fire;1:15 And his feet like unto fine brass,as if they burned i<<< gesendet von der Nummer 
+964 7701423448 Irak
 vorher hatte ich immer nur nummern aus honduras, praguay, el salvador etc. 
bin mal gespannt wie lange der spaß noch geht

Pp/AyYildiz/E-Plus


----------



## tino82 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo also ich habe auch wieder eine heute morgen bekommen um 3:04 uhr mit der nummer 

+66816318870  
und wieder ein bibelvers


----------



## Honey (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ flex

wo kann ich mir diesen artikel ansehen?????


----------



## trulla (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

und die nächste:
0091891940472
16.08. 0751h
indien


----------



## flex (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@Honey:
jetzt musste ich erstmal ne weile überlegen, was für Artikel du meinst ^^
Hier Teltarif und hier der von Stern.de vom Stern gibs auch ein Video mit Interview - ist aber nirgends was neues drin - zumal wie gesagt - fast drei wochen alt - vllt glauben die auch es sei vorbei, nachdem die Telekom vor über zwei wochen über twitter geschrieben hatte, dass sie den Vorgang gestoppt hätten....


@Goofy:
Auslandsnummern kann man fürs eigene Handy sperren lassen - allerdings gilt das leider NUR für Anrufe - NICHT für SMS
d.h. soweit ich weiß, kann man einzelne Nummer generell sperren (Blacklist) - aber da die Nummern immer wechseln - bringt das auch nichts...


----------



## flex (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Heute endlich mal wieder eine Info über den Twitter der Telekom:


> Spam SMSs sind schon weitgehend eingedämmt. Die Kollegen beobachten die Entwicklung und sind weiter dran.


(was ja auch soweit bei Telekom-Kunden stimmt...)


----------



## moggi (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

So, hab grade mal ein büschn telefoniert. Nachdem ich an den Alice Kundenservice nach jeder SMS eine Mail geschickt habe, hat mich nun ein verständnisvoller Mann zurückgerufen. Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit, einkommende Daten aus dem Ausland generell zu sperren. Er hat aber fleißig recherchiert und mir sogar Tipps gegeben, wie ich es über die Handy Einstellungen versuchen kann. War ja schon klar, daß es keine Lösung gibt, aber es war mal ein wirklich netter Kerl, der sich wenigstens bemüht hat. Das wollte ich nur mal so erwähnen...:thumb:

Ich habe auch noch mit einem Herren von der Bundesnetzagentur gesprochen. Das Problem sei bekannt, da aber bisher keine Kosten entstanden sind, kein "wirklicher" Fall. Ausserdem wäre und ist das größte Problem, daß die SMS aus dem Ausland kommen. Die BNA kann nur was im Bundesgebiet ausrichten. Die wechselnden Nummern sind auch nicht grade hilfreich und wahrscheinlich ( wie schon genannt ) alle fake... :crys:

FAZIT: Da solche SPAMs eigentlich immer irgendeinem Zweck dienen, sollen wir auf alle Fälle weiter beobachten. Sollte irgendwas neues passieren, sollen wir uns nocheinmal bei der BNA melden.

Ansonsten bleibt es halt bei einer "normalen" Belästigung. Echt zum:quaengel:

Aber vielleicht will uns da ja wirklich nur einer bekehren...rax:


----------



## Goofy2010 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo ihr Lieben "Bibelfreunde",

also ich komme gerade aus dem O2-Shop wieder bzw. ich war gleich bei beiden. Der erste war eine Pleite schlecht hin. Der "Berater" hatte zwar heute Morgen eine Kunden mit dem selben Problem, hat aber sonst noch nichts davon gehört. Er meinte nur, dass ich dies wohl erstmal ertragen müsse, irgendwann würde es bestimmt aufhören:wall:. Ich könnte meine Nummer für ausländische Eingänge sperren lassen oder meine Nummer wechseln, dafür müsste ich aber 15 Euro bezahlen. Der zweite Laden war naja nicht gerade besser, aber er würde mir eine neue Nummer ohne weitere Kosten geben. Danach würde ich auf die nette Servicehotline verwiesen:
Nach geschlagenen 10 Minuten in der Warteschlange mit schrecklicher Musik hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter in der Leitung, der auch nicht gerade guten Eindruck machte. Ich habe ihm mein Problem geschildert und er meinte, dass er noch nichts von diesem Thema gehört hat (toll, wie die ihre Mitarbeiter in Kenntnis setzen). Er konnte mir auch keine Hilfestellung geben, nur dass ich in meinem Handy die Nummern sperren sollte. Leider gibt mein Handy diese Funktion nicht her. Der nette Herr wollte aber dieses Problem an die Servicetechniker weiterleiten. Und ich möchte doch bitte abwarten, vielleicht legt es sich ja bald. Die haben echt gut reden, die bekommen ja nicht nachts um drei eine SMS:quaengel:.

Also, der Tag kann nur besser werden....aber heute habe ich noch keinen Vers bekommen!

Naja, ich werde erstmal abwarten, wenn das wirklich so weiter geht, werde ich wohl meine Nummer wechseln...ich möchte gerne noche Bibelverse mein gottloses Leben genießen !

Ich lieben Leidensgenossen, ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## flex (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Wenn du deine Nummer wechselst, bist du auch nicht 100% sicher vor den SMS, da zur zeit angenommen wird, dass die per Zufallsgenerator verschickt werden - da fast täglich neue betroffene hinzukommen - könnte deine neue Nummer auch wieder betroffen sein....

Die Telekom hat das Problem mittlerweile weitestgehend in den Griff bekommen! Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis O2 das auch hinbekommt (die waren ja erst später betroffen)! Denke dass es noch ca eine Woche dauern wird, dann ist auch hier der Spuk zumindest größtenteils vorbei! (so lange hats bei der Telekom gedauert)


Die Zeit bis dahin sollte man vllt doch mal das Handy Nachts ausschalten, wenn es einen so sehr nervt....


PS: Finde es aber auch sehr genial, dass die ständig behaupten sie wüssten von nichts - bei der Telekom war das anfangs ähnlich - irgendwann kam raus, dass die Mitarbeiter angewiesen wurden, zu behaupten, dass man davon noch nichts gehört habe!!!


----------



## Goofy2010 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich weiß, der Nummernwechsel ist auch echt das Letzte was ich will und mein Handy ist jetzt nachts aus ...ist halt nur ärgerlich, wenn doch mal etwas ist und man nicht erreicht werden kann. 
Ich hoffe, nein ich bete! dafür, dass es O2 auch endlich schafft diesem Mist eine Ende zu setzen. Ich will mich nicht bekehren lassen :-D!

Bis die Tage!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## blondi (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

:quaengel: Ich werde immer noch ignoriert....das kann nur bedeuten, dass ich meinen richtigen Weg mit Hilfe der Bibelverse gefunden habe...ÄÄÄÄTSCH!

Und Gemeinsamkeiten kann ich nicht feststellen: ich bin nicht bei Lokalistenjedöns, im Ausland war ich auch nicht usw.... 

Bezügl. der Service-MA kann ich nur vermuten, wie schon erwähnt: sie wurden ANGEWIESEN, noch nichts davon gehört zu haben...

Wahrscheinlich liegt´s weniger an den Gemeinsamkeiten als am Zufallsgenerator.

LG und bibelfreien Abend, 
Blondi

P.S.: @Flex: sogezzguckischdischanundnubisteverwunschen :magic:


----------



## Piddy (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Also ich bin wieder vorsichtig optimistisch - nach dem einen Vers ist bislang wieder Ruhe eingekehrt.
Als nächsten könnte der ja zur Abwechslung auch mal den schicken:

Fürchtet euch nicht, ich bin es...   :-p

LG "Piddy"


----------



## Goofy2010 (16 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Heyho...und doch kein bibekfreier Abend.
Eben kam wieder ein schöner Vers...selbe Nummer!

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Tarma (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin bei der Telekom und habe tatsächlich seit ca. 2-3 Wochen Ruhe vor den SMS. ( Alle erhaltenen hier eingestellt ) Also nicht die Hoffnung verlieren. :-p
Kosten sind mir nie entstanden.
Eine offizielle Erklärung würde mich auch interessieren, aber ich denke die werden wir nie bekommen.
Gruß an alle und haltet durch.


----------



## trulla (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

17.08. 1047h
0023276010022 (sierra leone)
o2


----------



## tino82 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich habe auch wieder heute eine bekommen 11:27 uhr 

00213661007062


----------



## webwatcher (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nachdem es   abzuflauen schien, hat es wohl wieder zugenommen. 
allein in den letzten beiden Tagen wurde dieser Thread über 4000 mal aufgerufen.


----------



## flex (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hehe - D1-Kunden gucken hier auch kaum noch rein - weil da hat es sich wirklich fast erledigt - hab von der neuen Welle genau eine SMS bekommen (bisher) und seit dem ist wieder funkstille....

die 4000 aufrufe, waren bestimmt zu 80 Prozent O2 kunden xD

Vermute dass das aber in ner Woche ebenfalls aufhört


----------



## mimi1978 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich erhalte seit ein paar Tagen Bibelsprüche per SMS, sogar mehrmals täglich zu jeder Uhrzeit! Ich bin bei o2 und habe meine Handynummer nirgends eintragen lassen bzw. selbst irgendwo eingetragen.
Hier die Nummern: 0085263310849 +66816118855 00255713807068 00233200002740 +919820945574 0023276018658 0085516800000 0023200007069. Bin schon total genervt von diesen blöden Nachrichten :wall:


----------



## Piddy (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex: Vielleicht ist BASE/E Plus mittlerweile auch schlauer und weiß, wie dagegen zu handeln ist. 
Nach einer vereinzelten SMS war zum Glück bei mir auch wieder Ruhe eingekehrt :smile: . Ich habe dieses Mal nicht mal angerufen (damit wollte ich bis zur nächsten SMS warten:-p - kommt aber wohl keine mehr:sun


----------



## maja76 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Also ich bin Simyo, hatte 1 Woche Ruhe und bekomme jetzt seit bereits 4 Tagen wieder tgl. 1 Bibel - SMS. Das ist echt langsam Terror..:wall:

+628552896 (3x von dieser Nummer 12.8., 14.8., 17.8.)
+6281618870

Gibts denn irgendwelche neuen Reaktionen von den verschiedenen Netz - Anbietern, bzw. Rückmeldungen von den Medien, wie z.B. Bild, oder Akte??


----------



## flex (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

nur das hier. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ms-und-sms-mit-bibelversen-55.html#post319793


---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 18:09:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 18:03:44 ----------

@blondi: Waaaahh - nu binsch verwunschen?! :santa: - und wie werd ich das nu wieder los??? So kann man doch nicht rumlaufen :turn: .....:help:


----------



## line (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hallo an alle,

ich bekomme seit dem 11.8. täglich 2 dieser Bibelverse- SMS. Die letzte heute um ca. 16 Uhr. 
Am 11.8. ging es mit der ersten SMS los, in der stand: The first book of the Kings
Die nächste erhielten alle Verse daraus.
Hab eben mit meinem Anbieter o2 telefoniert und die Dame meinte, dass sie das erste Mal davon vor 2-3 Wochen gehört hat und in den letzten Tagen es immer extremer wird mit Kunden, die diese SMS bekommen....
Hoffe mal, dass der Spuk irgendwann vorbei ist. Will aber auch unbedingt wissen, warum man so was macht?!!!!


----------



## dj-starshine (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

heute vieleicht ein kleines erfolgs erlebnis... bis jetzt ist heute noch keine gekommen!..


----------



## maja76 (17 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Und ich habe dafür heute schon 2 SMS erhalten....:willnicht:


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Guten Morgen!
Ich verfolge dieses Forum bereits von Anfang an. Meine Nachbarin hat vor einiger Zeit einen Biebelvers bekommen und da sie der englischen Sprache nicht so mächtig ist, bat sie mich um Hilfe. Natürlich konnte ich mit den Zeilen auch nicht viel anfangen und habe gegoogelt. So bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Ich habe hier häufiger mal hereingeschaut, weil ich auf Aufklärung hoffte.
Gestern nacht bekam dann meine Mutter ihre erste sms:
+628552896
"So the people rested on the seventh day"

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das ganze jemals aufgeklärt wird!


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Gila schrieb:


> Gestern nacht bekam dann meine Mutter ihre erste sms:


welcher Provider?


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich bin jetzt gerade überfragt. Bin, was das betrifft, auch ziemlich doof. Also: Auf ihrem display steht vodafone, ihre prepaid-Karte ist D1. Ok?


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Gila schrieb:


> ihre prepaid-Karte ist D1. Ok?


also ist die Telekom  auch wieder betroffen


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Meine Mutter hat nochmal in ihren Unterlagen nachgeschaut. Ist doch D2:roll:. Ist es trotzdem Telekom?


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Gila schrieb:


> Ist doch D2:roll:.


D2 ist Vodafon Vodafone D2 ? Wikipedia


----------



## flex (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

dacht ich mir, dass es vodafone ist - nach der Aussage oben - Handydisplay zeigt nur schwierig was anderes an ^^ (machbar aber kostet glaube ich etwas)

Bei Vodafone ruhig mal anrufen - vllt erfährt man ja, ob die auch daran arbeiten oder angeblich nichts von gehört haben oder gar sich nicht zuständig fühlen - wär zumindest interessant zu wissen


----------



## tino82 (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen habe auch wieder eine bekommen heute +919820001650 
11:09 uhr kam sie gestern seid gestern bekomme ich nur noch eine sonst habe immer 2 oder 3 bekommen am tag


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ flex
Werde ich heute nachmittag mal tun und natürlich hier Bericht erstatten.


----------



## flex (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

klingt gut 
falls sie es leugnen, so hat bei anderen telefonaten schon der Verweis aufs Forum geholfen


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> so hat bei anderen telefonaten schon der Verweis aufs Forum geholfen


und dem Hinweis auf  z.Z  knapp  600 Postings und fast 46000 Lesezugriffe


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Alles klar. Das werde ich erwähnen. Mal schauen, was sie dazu sagen.
Nun muss ich mal "zu Tisch"- mir knurrt der Magen. :-?

Melde mich später wieder!


----------



## flex (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Oha - es sind nun auch andere Länder betroffen....unter anderem:
Spanien, Rumänien, Polen...


----------



## webwatcher (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

als Empfänger oder Sender?


----------



## flex (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

empfänger - gleiche Nachrichten wie hier in Deutschland...


----------



## Gila (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Da bin ich wieder. Ich habe bei D2 angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon war nicht besonders motiviert, um es mal milde auszudrücken.
Zuerst erklärte sie, daß sie noch niemals etwas davon gehört hat. Und daß es sie "ehrlich gesagt nicht interessiert, da man da eh nichts machen kann"...Mir ist beinahe das Telefon aus der Hand gefallen! 
Auch 600 postings und 46000 Leserzugriffe auf dieser Seite haben sie nicht interessiert...


----------



## dj-starshine (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

also bei mir sind seit  tagen keine mehr gekommen! vieleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mich an meinen anbieter gewendet habe....
Habe o2-Fonic!... hat jemand das gleiche netz und jetzt auch ruhe oderr nur ich?


----------



## maja76 (18 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ruhe ist ganz sicher nicht eingekehrt.. (Simyo):roll:

Auch heute von +233200004300 (Ghana):

"Jacob went on his way, and the angels of god met him."


----------



## Piddy (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@all:
Das war voreilig - "Gott" vergisst mich nicht:wall:

But as for thee and thy servants, I know that ye will not yet fear the LORD God.

+6598540212 gesendet 17:26:26 19.08.2010 (na von wegen 17:26  um 11:26 wars!)

immer noch auf dem BASE (mein Karten-Handy D1 hat noch nie eine bekommen)


----------



## tino82 (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen habe auch wieder eine bekommen +966590103429 also seid 3 tagen bekomme nur noch eine sms aber immer um die gleiche uhrzeit immer zwischen 11:20 und  11:30 uhr hoffe es nervt ohne ende


----------



## dj-starshine (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

wendet euch an euren anbieter! vieleicht hillfts... bei mir hats bis jetz geholfen..


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



dj-starshine schrieb:


> wendet euch an euren anbieter!


Tun die User ja. 
Das Resultat  kannst du hier nachlesen > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ms-und-sms-mit-bibelversen-59.html#post320037


----------



## Piddy (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



dj-starshine schrieb:


> wendet euch an euren anbieter! vieleicht hillfts... bei mir hats *bis jetz* geholfen..


 
Natürlich habe ich eben auch wieder angerufen. Die Hotline von BASE ist sehr freundlich und sie gibt auch sofort zu, dass das Problem bekannt ist...habe sie auf das Forum hier aufmerksam gemacht und auch darauf, dass es mittlerweile auch schon international auftritt. 
GOTT ist eben allgegenwärtig :roll:


----------



## flex (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hab grade im anderem Forum gesehen, dass mittlerweile wohl alle möglichen Länder betroffen sind: Niederlande, Polen, Rumänien, Östereich, Spanien, Portugal - selbst aus Australien findet man wohl was - angeblich per google gefunden - aber ka wie - hatte gestern selber geschaut und nicht soo viele gefunden - nur einzelne aus spanien und Rumänien....


Btw: Und nun dürfte es auch für die Medien Interessant werden


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Englisch  anscheinend bis jetzt nicht. Jedenfalls liefert Google mit  den entprechenden englischen Begriffen nichts.

sms = text 
handy = cell phone oder mobile


----------



## flex (19 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

seh grade - beste Trefferrate, wenn man nach den Nummern googelt die häufig auftauchen....

Hier ein paar Links:
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/919891940472
http://www.epiblog.com/http://www.epiblog.com/weird-sms-messages/
Spam cu versete din Biblie, SMS-uri din retele internationale, de cateva zile primesc asa ceva - Forumul Softpedia <-- rumänisch
http://www.dunkles-leben.de/forum/
http://www.139018.com/0085263310849
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/0066816944294


und bei Bnet.info hat sich grade ein deutscher gemeldet, der in UNGARN lebt....das heißt die sind auch betroffen....


----------



## moggi (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



dj-starshine schrieb:


> also bei mir sind seit tagen keine mehr gekommen! vieleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mich an meinen anbieter gewendet habe....
> Habe o2-Fonic!... hat jemand das gleiche netz und jetzt auch ruhe oderr nur ich?


 
Bin bei Alice/ O2. Und ich habe seit dem 17.8. keine SMS mehr bekommen. Entweder haben die das Prob jetzt auch im Griff, oder unser "Bekehrer" konzentriert sich jetzt auf andere Länder...


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



moggi schrieb:


> Entweder haben die das Prob jetzt auch im Griff,


scheint so, jedenfalls  gehen die Zugriffszahlen auf  diesen Thread stark zurück


----------



## flex (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

seeehr interessant:
0096 VORWAHL

dort wird von Anrufen von ähnlich verschiedenen Nummern schon einige Monate zuvor berichtet...
danach gehts mit den bekannten SMS weiter....

ob es da einen zusammenhang gibt?


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

heise online - Netzausfall bei O2


> Am Donnerstagnachmittag sind Teile des O2-Mobilfunknetzes im nördlichen Niedersachsen, in Hamburg und in Teilen von Schleswig-Holstein ausgefallen. Die Ursache: ein Defekt in der Klimaanlage einer Hamburger Schaltzentrale, erklärte ein Mitarbeiter der Einsatzleitung der Hamburger Feuerwehr gegenüber heise online.


Vielleicht gibt es deswegen weniger O2 "Bibel-SMS"  :scherzkeks:


----------



## flex (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

lol wär auch geil, wenn das der Grund wäre xD
aber dürfte man ja merken, wenn man kein Netz hat ^^


----------



## bundesdani (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

hallo zusammen,

bin bei O2.

ich hab solche SMS seit 04.08.2010 täglich bekommen. manchmal sogar zwei am tag.

jetzt ist bei mir seit drei tagen ruhe eingekehrt. hoffen wir das es so bleibt.

achja am netzproblem bei O2 liegts nicht. habe volles netz


----------



## tino82 (20 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Also ich habe heute noch keine bekommen gestern die letzte um 11:30 und seid 3 tagen habe ich die immer um die gleiche uhrzeit bekommen heute nicht hoffe es ist vorbei


----------



## tineoidea (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

toll...
nach drei wochen ruhe habe ich heute morgen wieder eine himmlische nachricht bekommen...

+96895135533
die nr. scheint garnicht zu existieren...

bin nach wie vor bei blau, bzw. eplus..


----------



## Globby (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei mir sind in den letzten Tagen auch diverse neue SMS angekommen. Jedoch nicht mehr mit einer 0050 Nummer. Leider habe ich die SMS bereits gelöscht. Was aber auch neu gewesen ist, SMS mit einer 4-stelligen Nummer und nur einem Zeichen  "è" . Meist sind diese SMS nachts eingetroffen. Also das übel wurde noch nicht abgestellt.


----------



## tino82 (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Also ich habe seid donnerstag zum glück keine mehr bekommen hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## flex (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@Globby:
SMS mit vierstelliger Absendernummer?
und einem "é" als nachricht?

das klingt nicht nach diesen SMS hier...

oder hab ich an deiner Beschreibung was falsch verstanden?


----------



## blondi (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

arty: YEAH - ich bin wieder im Rennen!!! 

+9779800231526 um 02:12 h

Na - Gott-sei-dank 


LG an alle Bibelfreunde




@flex: sorry, ich weiss gar nicht mehr, wo wir zwei stehen geblieben sind :-?


----------



## ki62 (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo,
ich bekam sowohl die kryptischen Nachrichten als auch Bibeltexte (D1 Telekom-Netz). Seit drei Wochen war Ruhe - nun Anrufe.
Die Nr. +22998356576 war schonmal auf meiner Anrufliste, aber ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht. Heute bin ich an´s Telefon, ohne auf die Anrufnummer zu achten.
Ein Mann sagte mir in Englisch, er riefe aus Benin an, und ich solle unbedingt zurückrufen. Ich meinte, dass er wohl die falsche Nr. hätte, ich ihn nicht kenne und auch nicht anrufen werde.
Am Nachmittag rief er nun wieder an. Soweit ich verstanden habe soll ich dringend mit ihm sprechen, er hätte wichtige Nachrichten, mir würde ein schlimmer Unfall passieren, und er würde mich in sein Gebet "Prayer" aufnehmen. Er würde mich kennen... ich hab nur nicht verstanden woher.... ich hab dann aufgelegt, die Verbindung war sehr schlecht, das Englisch auch schwer zu verstehen.

Bekam noch jemand Anrufe? Das wird nun alles etwas unheimlich.

Die hotline von mobilcom hat mir gerade versichert, dass mir allein durch die Annahme des Anrufes keine Kosten enstehen würden, da bin ich schonmal froh - aber was soll das alles?


----------



## blondi (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ki62: Nein, Anrufe sind mir bisher nicht bekannt.

Und ich bekomme auch keine Anrufe...aber ich bekomm jetzt Angst!

:roll:


----------



## maja76 (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei mir gehts auch unverändert weiter.. (Simyo) Jeden Tag 1-2 SMS mit den engl.Bibelversen.. Ich will, dass das endlich aufhört..:unzufrieden:

21.8.

6:08 Uhr
+213661963470

20:10 Uhr
+6598543330


----------



## flex (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

wtf - kranker Anruf - erst hab ich beim lesen noch gedacht, es könnte ebenfalls ein betroffener sein - aber das scheint doch aufgrund des restlichen Gesprächs unwahrscheinlich....
schon heftig und doch n bisschen gruslig...

aber solange der nicht nochmal anruft, sollte ja eigentlich nichts passieren - notfalls diese spezielle Nummer sperren lassen - das geht ja bekannter Maßen 


@blondi: ^^ nicht schlimm - 
hmm - bin verwunschen worden :troll: wollte wissen, wie ichs wieder los werden könnte... :help:

achja und ---> Glückwunsch - Sie sind wieder dabei :rotfl:


----------



## trulla (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

tjaja, der spuk hört einfach nicht auf...
bekomme sie nu täglich...
bis auf den tag mit netz ausfall.
und da war ich schon etwas enttäuscht.
wobei ich grad meine telefonrechnung vor mir hab und o2 das doppelte an summe wie sonst von mir wollen.
werd das ma durchschauen ob das mit unseren himmlischen sms zu tun hat.

ansonsten wurd mir von freunden und bekannten berichtet das dieser ganze scheiß wohl auch auf türkisch läuft. da aber keiner von uns türkisch kann sind wir uns nich sicher ob es auch bibelstellen sind.
auf jeden find ich dann meine englische fassung an täglichen bla doch netter...


----------



## tineoidea (21 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex
also so unwahrscheinlich, dass diese anrufemit dazugehören, finde ich es nicht.
es wurde doch auch schon vorher berichtet, dass welche ans telefon gegangen sind, mit schlecher verbingung usw.
und wenn der typ da am telefon nun auch was von gebet gequatscht hat..?

ach merkwürdig.
ich frage mich nur, ob ein nummernwechsel was bringen würde...
weil es kommen jadoch wieder neue leute dazu...


----------



## flex (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nummer würd ich nicht wechseln - viel zu viel stress - einfach noch ein zwei wochen warten - ich denke, dann wird es auch bei euch aufhören - so wie bei fast allen Telekom-Kunden auch....
nur eine Frage der Geduld....

@tineoidea
Ja - das der von Gebet und so gequatscht hat, ist schon verrückt...und passend...
aber 4stellige Nummern kamen hier noch nicht vor, bzw. sind eigentlich sehr häufig irgendwelche Abos - in diesem Fall klingt es für mich nach einem Versuch jemanden davon zu überzeugen ein Abo abzuschließen und das bezog sich zufälliger weise auch auf "irgend eine" bibel oder ähnliches....

Vielleicht versucht ja auch jemand, diese Spam-Wellen auszunutzen und wirklich welche zur bekenntnis zu bringen :crazy:  wer weiß das schon - wird man wohl nicht so schnell rausfinden...

Was ich allerdings sehr interessant finde ist, dass es einige gibt, die schon Monate vorher von anrufen von ausländischen Festnetznummern berichten (anderes Forum) - da war eine der Absendernummern der SMS dabei.

Ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt, weiß man allerdings auch nicht.....


----------



## blondi (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



flex schrieb:


> achja und ---> Glückwunsch - Sie sind wieder dabei :rotfl:



*SIE ? ? ?    *:crys:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:54:23 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:53:18 ----------

@ all: heute ist noch nichts gekommen...keine SMS...kein Anruf...

Gott-sei-dank :-D


----------



## flex (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

das war in Zitatform und mit höflicher Anrede 
darf man nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



blondi schrieb:


> heute ist noch nichts gekommen...keine SMS...



Sei froh  

Psychologie: Was exzessive SMS-Nutzung im Gehirn anrichtet - Nachrichten Gesundheit - WELT ONLINE


----------



## Piddy (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



blondi schrieb:


> arty: YEAH - ich bin wieder im Rennen!!!
> 
> +9779800231526 um 02:12 h
> 
> Na - Gott-sei-dank



Herzlichen Glückwunsch - Ihre Nummer wurde wieder gezogen - Ihr Trostpreis...:-p
Ich sagte ja schon: Kommt Zeit, kommt Bibelvers:sun:.

Am 15.08. hat wohl eine Augsburger Zeitung berichtet:

Spam am Mobiltelefon: Bibelverse und Zahlensalat: SMS nerven Handynutzer - Aus aller Welt - Augsburger Allgemeine

Zum Glück habe ich seit dem 19.08. Ruhe gehabt, und was mich betrifft kann es gerne so bleiben. Angerufen hat 
"Gott" mich zum Glück auch noch nicht, das fehlte gerade noch:wall:
@flex: Es sind also auch neue Handynummern betroffen, oder werden nur immer wieder die alten (wie bei einem Verteiler) heimgesucht? Nur dann würde es Sinn machen seine Nummer ändern zu lassen.....


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> Am 15.08. hat wohl eine Augsburger Zeitung berichtet:


Vergleich mal den Namen des Autors ( ganz am Ende des Artikels ) mit dem hier im Impressum 
Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------



## flex (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

eine wirklich "sehr" hilfreiche aussage eines Insiders:


> Ich bin Mitarbeiter eines Providers. Uns ist dieses Problem durchaus  bekannt, da es jedoch ausländische Rufnummern sind kann man dort  momentan nichts weiter machen, ausser Geduld bewahren und die ganze  Sache mit Humor nehmen. Aktuell sind auch keine Fälle bekannt, in denen  diese SMS irgendwelche Kosten verursachen.  MFG


Irgendwie enthält diese Aussage nix neues ^^

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 17:25:36 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 17:20:14 ----------




ki62 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...nun Anrufe.
> Die Nr. +22998356576 war schonmal auf meiner Anrufliste, aber ich habe mir nichts dabei gedacht. Heute bin ich an´s Telefon, ohne auf die Anrufnummer zu achten.
> Ein Mann sagte mir in Englisch, er riefe aus Benin an, und ich solle unbedingt zurückrufen. Ich meinte, dass er wohl die falsche Nr. hätte, ich ihn nicht kenne und auch nicht anrufen werde.



@ki62:
dazu mal bitte hier rein schauen - da werden auch einige Angerufen aus Jemen und so...


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



			
				angeblicher Insider schrieb:
			
		

> da es jedoch ausländische Rufnummern sind


Genau das bezweifle ich entschieden. Die Nummern  sind  zu 99,999% gefakt und es werden mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit Schwachstellen/Lücken    in den SMS-Servern eingesetzt


----------



## flex (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

jup - seh ich genauso ^^
aber naja - die Mitarbeiter, die das auch wissen, werden wohl hier leider nichts posten...


----------



## moggi (22 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nach ein paar Tagen Ruhe habe ich heute wieder eine gesegnete SMS bekommen. Dabei habe ich mich doch schon so gefreut, daß das endlich vorbei ist...:cry:


----------



## Mamatonga (23 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen, ich gehöre auch zu den sms-Empfängern. Bin bei eplus, Nokia-Handy. Ich hatte eigentlich die sms immer gelöscht, aber vor zwei Wochen aus reiner Neugier einige gespeichert. Dann war plötzlich die Anzeige auf meinem Gerät kaputt. Schlieren im Popup-Menu. Ich hab alle sms gelöscht und das Gerät einmal neu gestartet, dann gings wieder. Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Doch ein Virus? 
Seit drei Tagen bekomm ich auch wieder Bibelverse. Inzwischen nicht mehr - wie zu Anfang - aus El Salvador et al, sondern von Inland-Nummern.

lg


----------



## flex (23 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

WIE BITTE? Inlandnummern?
Bitte posten und dem Provider melden!!!


----------



## Mamatonga (23 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Mach ich, wenn ich noch eine erhalte.


----------



## ki62 (23 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo,

also, bisher war Ruhe,... es kamen keine Anrufe mehr.

@flex
Danke für den link,.. ich hab mir die Seite angeschaut, ...

und diese site auch gefunden,... da geht´s bunt zu
http://whocallsme.com

Gruß


----------



## ilvy (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

howdy,
also auch bei mir meldet sich Gott seit ein paar Tagen wieder (hat wohl gemerkt, dass ich unbekehrbar bin :-D). 
Bin BOB-Kundin aus Österreich. 
Die neue Rechnung erwarte ich mit leichtem Grauen, angerufen hat mich bislang noch niemand und das sollte auch bitte nicht passieren...
na ich bin gspannt, wie die sache ausgeht...man kanns eh nur mit nem schulterzucken sehn.... den ansonsten hab ich keine probleme, nicht mehr wie ohne den sms 
na bisdounn, ich denke, ich werde dem forum nicht so schnell untreu 

P.S gibts noch andere kunden aus Österreich, die betroffen sind?
lg Ilvy


----------



## LUNA23 (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch aus Österreich und bekomm gaaanz schräge Texte! 

Und zwar jeden Sonntag! :saint:

Hab aus lauter Wut alle gelöscht, aber das nächste werde ich sie hier reinschreiben. Das ist wirklich krass.... 
Irgendwie fühl ich mich angegriffen...
Mal sehen was sie mir am Sonntag wieder schreiben!
Es sind auch immer verschiedene Nummern, seit ca. 1 Monat.
Dachte schon das ich allein bin... aber da hab ich mich wohl geirrt...hatte meine Kirchensteuer nicht bezahlt...............

Hat natürlich wieder mal super zusammen gepaßt!!! :wall:
Aber GOTT sei Dank ist alles anders...
LG Luna


----------



## Merne (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Muss mich jetzt doch mal zu Wort melden.
Bekomme auch schon seit Wochen SMS zuerst diese kryptischen und seither immer wieder die englischen Bibelverse.

Heute habe ich alleine 3 Stück bekommen :wall:


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

welcher Provider?


----------



## Mamatonga (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,

seit gestern zwei sms von den Nr:
+60193574323
+22796053776


----------



## LUNA23 (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> welcher Provider?


 
TELERING Österreich


----------



## Merne (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> welcher Provider?



Simyo..


----------



## dj-starshine (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei mir gehts wieder los...
Gestern 1 und heute auch wieder :S


----------



## Goldfisch 1 (24 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo! Bekomme auch seit einiger Zeit SMS mit Bibelversen aus Ghana,Indonesien.... Hatte aber vor ein Paar Tagen eine deutschsprachige mit Indischer Vorwahl. Es war eine Einladung zu einer Semesterfeier in einen Lokal namens Kalinka... Ist mir erst heute aufgefallen das die SMS aus Indien kam...


----------



## Donald2222 (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nach langer Zeit heute 22.00 Uhr wieder eine SMS bekommen aus Indien mit einem Bibelvers.
Geht die Sch....wieder los???:unzufrieden:


----------



## bundesdani (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Goldfisch 1 schrieb:


> Hallo! Bekomme auch seit einiger Zeit SMS mit Bibelversen aus Ghana,Indonesien.... Hatte aber vor ein Paar Tagen eine deutschsprachige mit Indischer Vorwahl. Es war eine Einladung zu einer Semesterfeier in einen Lokal namens Kalinka... Ist mir erst heute aufgefallen das die SMS aus Indien kam...



in münchen gibts ein lokal (eigentlich ne disco) namens kalinka :-D

ich hatte jetzt 3 tage ruhe. dann kam wieder eine sms mit nummer aus südamerika mit schweinischem inhalt auf englisch. also keine bibelverse mehr. ich werd auch nicht schreiben was da drin stand weil hier evtl. kinder mitlesen könnten.

dann heute gegen 20 uhr wieder eine mit bibelversen aus sri lanka oder so. 

mittlerweile nervt es mich eigentlich gar nicht mehr. wahrscheinlich nur deswegen weil sie nicht mehr nacht um drei oder so kommen


----------



## trulla (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

so die sammlung der letzten tage und wochen 
+22796667511 24.08.10 1433h
+84980201605 24.08.10 0116h
+9779800491531 23.08.10 0250h
0021361103232 21.08.10 1602h
00919827702647 20.08.10 1818h
+966590105790 18.08.10 1503h
0023276010022 17.08.10 1047h
00919891940472 16.08.10 0751h
+66816110063 15.08.10 1704h
+66816314511 15.08.10 0052h
00213661007595 14.08.10 0853h
00213661006152 13.08.10 1719h
+966590102053 13.08.10 0239h
0088019654739 11.08.10 0437h
00353894291459 03.08.10 0331h / 0230h

so das wären dann mal alle! manche hab ick schon ma gepostet wusst jetze aber nich mehr welche, daher jetze alle nochma.
bin bei o2! die ja immer noch nix geändert haben...  

habs auch bei: Nummern - Bibelzitate: Nummern der SMS-Bibelzitate
gepostet.


----------



## blondi (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@all: letzte Bibel-SMS bleibt beim 21.08. - seither keine mehr erhalten...
Ist eigentlich nochmal jemand angerufen worden? Soweit ich das verfolgt habe, nicht - oder hab ich was überlesen?

@webwatcher: keine Angst, ich kann nicht abhängig von der simserei werden - mich unterhalten auf diese Weise lediglich die Gläubigen. Ich ziehe nämlich den persönlichen Kontakt vor   

@flex: 





flex schrieb:


> darf man nicht?



Neeeiiin, darf man(n) nicht:turn: ! ! !


----------



## trulla (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

neueste die nix mit gott zu tun hat aber genauso nervig is:
+79141281019 (kasachstan/ russland)
25.08.10 1644h

jetzt neu PARTYCHAT 07112526176572 live mit leuten quatschen, flirten und treffen! ganz normal zum festnetztarif. die nutzung des dienstes ist 100% kostenlos.

bekommt nochwer so nen mist nu auch?


----------



## blondi (25 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nö, Trulla - isch bekomm gargargarnix :stumm:


----------



## kruemelchen2 (26 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo,

ich dachte mir ich schließ mich mal an. 
Ich bekomm diese SMS nun fast schon einen Monat lang. Zum Glück sind es bisher erst 3, aber im Allgemeinen finde ich es doch recht seltsam.

Meine erste SMS kam aus dem Vatikan mit der Nummer +84980265353 mit diesen komischen kryptischen Zeichen. Das war am 25.07. um 22:21
Die nächste mit dem selben komischen Inhalt, nur andere Zeichen kam 2 Tage später früh morgens um 08:39 aus Sambia +26655422222.
Nun hatte ich einige Zeit Ruhe, hatte daher die SMS auch schon vergessen... Bekam die Nacht aber nun eine SMS aus Saudi Arabien +966590647677 mit nem schönen Bibelinhalt auf Englisch, indem man auch noch der Hurerei beschuldigt wird.. nicht wirklich nett :-(.

Ich habe maXXim, was wohl zu D1 gehört.
Hab heute das erste mal danach gegooglet, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so viele betrifft.

Hoffen wir, dass das bald mal ein Ende hat! :-(


----------



## flex (26 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Soweit ich bisher beobachten konnte, bekommen alle D1 Kunden nur noch maximal eine neue SMS - und danach ist wieder Ruhe 

Denke mal, dass meinte der Pressesprecher der Telekom mit 
"SMS-Spam soweit im Griff...."

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:43:34 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:38:24 ----------

@Blondi:
"SIE haben haben leider verloren, bitte melden SIE sich unter 01********** um IHRE Bibel-SMS weiterhin zu erhalten" :zungezeig:


----------



## Merne (26 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hatte dann mal meinen Anbieter (Simyo) angeschrieben:


> Guten Tag ***,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bezüglich Ihrer simyo SIM-Karte.
> 
> ...


----------



## blondi (28 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Jetzt kommt es aber knüppeldick:

am 26.08. erhalte ich eine Werbe-SMS von yeppyepp. Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe: als Absender-Nr. ist angegeben "PASSWORT" :-? 

am 27.08. endlich wieder ein Bibel-Vers +9779800586785

am 28.08. noch eine Bibel-SMS +79028739215

(jaja, setz ich jetzt sofort auf die Liste)


@Flex: Ich danke _*IHNEN*_ für den Tipp mit der Anmeldungs-Nummer rax:


----------



## bitcatcher (28 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo , ich bekomme schon seit fast 2 Wochen ständig diese komischen sms en. Angefangen hat´s mit dem Buchstabensalat seitdem kommen aber religiös anmutende Texte in seltsamen Englisch. Die letzte Nr. war 96895474018 alle anderen habe ich bereits gelöscht, da ich nichts damit anzufangen wußte, dachte erst an nen mißlungenen Scherz.


----------



## tweek (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich erhalte seit nun mehr 3 Wochen auch biblische Texte.

+380683725474 | Ukraine
+5058502848 | Nicaragua
+5043961820 | Honduras
+5043980799 | Honduras
+5056718460 | Nicarugua
+5025374766 | Guatemala

Ich hatte diesen SMS´ eigentlich keine Beachtung geschenkt, aber als ich meine Telefonrechnung gesehen habe, war ich etwas erschrocken. Diese war nämlich doppelt hoch. Auch meine SMS - Kosten waren diesmal für meine Verwendung sehr utopisch, weil ich keine oder sehr selten SMS verschicke. Ich habe eine Datenflatrate und nutze für das Messaging What´sApp oder halt einfache E-Mails.

Ich rief darauf sofort bei E-Plus an und hatte ihnen das SPAM - Problem erklärt. Man versicherte mir, dass das Problem bekannt sei, dass es aber nicht mit meiner hohen Telefonrechnung zusammenhänge. Genau beweisen konnte es E-Plus aber auch nicht, da ich keine Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe. Diesen habe ich nun angefordert. Das Problem ist nur, dass meine Verbindungsmanager meines Handys eine ganz andere Zahl von SMS angibt und die ist bei weitem nicht so hoch, wie die der Rechnung. Naja, mal abwarten....

Ich habe aber seit gestern ein ganz neues Problem:
Ich werde von einem Unbekannten Teilnehmer angerufen und das Gespräch wird meistens nach einer Sekunde beendet, ohne dass sich jemand meldet. Entweder habe ich einen Stalker oder das hängt auch mit unserem SPAM - Problem zusammen. So richtig stutzig hat es mich gemacht, als ich gerade ein Preview für die nächste Akte 2010 am Dienstag gesehen habe, denn da wird ein endlich das Thema der Anrufe und der SMS beschrieben...

Gibt es denn in der letzten Zeit noch irgendjemand, der angerufen wird oder ist das bei mir nur Zufall?

Warte wir einfach den Dienstag ab...

Best
Tweek


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



tweek schrieb:


> So richtig stutzig hat es mich gemacht, als ich gerade ein Preview für die nächste Akte 2010 am Dienstag gesehen habe, denn da wird ein endlich das Thema der Anrufe und der SMS beschrieben...



In der Programmvorschau für den 31.08.2010 22:20  im steht es noch nicht. 
TV-Programm & Community

PS: Dieser Thread wird immer noch ca 1000 mal/Tag aufgerufen


----------



## tweek (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hatte es hiermit in Verbindung gebracht:

_Telefon - Wie Hacker auf Ihre Rechnung telefonieren!_
_Sendedatum:_
_31.08.2010_
_Sendezeit:_
_22:20_


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Sehe ich offengestanden keinen  Zusammenhang.
 Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## Piddy (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Jetzt war eine ganze Weile Ruhe - bis heute:unzufrieden:.

29.08.2010 21:45 (GOTT sieht und weiß ja alles - aber nicht unsere Uhrzeit...).
Ganz genau weiß ich es leider nicht, wann die Nachricht gekommen ist, aber es ist jedenfalls noch immer nicht 21:45..

+66818358532

God hearkened unto Leah, and she conceived, and bare Jacob the fifth son

So langsam denke ich nun doch über einen Wechsel meiner Nummer nach, auch wenn ich sie nun schon fast 10 Jahre habe - ich bin ja in dem "Verteiler" Gottes drin gelandet und komm da wohl nicht mehr raus:wall: 

Gibt es eigentlich Leute, die ganz neu betroffen sind oder melden sich nur solche, die das Forum erst jetzt entdeckt haben aber auch seit Juli SMSse bekommen? Wenn nein, wäre das ein guter Grund für einen Wechsel ...

Gruß Piddy


----------



## Piddy (29 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

..Und GOTT:holy: hat wohl gewaltigen Nachholbedarf -  jedenfalls wenn es um meine Handynummer geht:roll: :

gesendet 30.08.2010 03:52:10 (aha)

Therefore the heart of the king of Syria was sore troubled for this thing; and he calles his servants and said unto them, Will ye not shew me which of us is fo


----------



## flex (30 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

die erste sms die betroffene bekommen variert leider sehr - manche haben die erste letzte woche bekommen - andere nur kryptische - andere beides - andere nur bibelzitate - aber von anfang an....usw....

von daher könnte es gut sein, dass ein Nummernwechsel nichts bringt...

Das mit dem zukünftigen Empfangsdatum bei den SMS habe ich auch schon oft beobachtet - so wirklich eine Erklärung dafür kenne ich aber nicht - jemand anderes vielleicht??


----------



## Merne (30 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ja, die Uhrzeit hängt vom Server ab, der die SMS absendet. Ist zum Beispiel bei GMX das gleiche, dass die Uhrzeit um eine Stunde verschoben ist.


Habe heute Morgen wieder 3 SMS von +668 bekommen


----------



## Piddy (30 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex: Habe natürlich auch wieder neben Deiner Liste auch die BASE-Hotline benachrichtigt. Ich glaube es wird nicht wirklich verstanden, worum es hier geht. "Wir sperren diese 2 Nummern dann" HAHA:wall:

Daraufhin habe ich gesagt, dass es das nächste Mal ganz einfach andere Nummern sind und man anstelle der einzelnen Nummern mal besser versuchen solle, den/die gehackten Server ausfindig zu machen und das Leck zu dichten. Zudem habe ich eine Gemeinschaftsaktion der betroffenen Provider vorgeschlagen (ich weiß, das wird wieder nix ). Ansonsten kann das noch Jahre gehen denke ich....


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> . Ansonsten kann das noch Jahre gehen denke ich....


Zumindest bis auch der letzte Provider das Problem verstanden hat...


----------



## flex (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> ...."Wir sperren diese 2 Nummern dann" .....


klingt für mich fast eher nach einer anderen Art von Beruhigungstaktik - nun nicht mehr "Sie sind der einzige - davon haben wir noch nie was gehört" stattdessen - "wir sperren die nummern - sie werden nun bestimmt nicht mehr belästigt" -- diese Beruhigung klappt vllt sogar bei denen, die nicht wissen, dass die Nummern immer wechseln....
also ganz nach dem Motto - "wir haben etwas getan" - und geben nicht zu, dass sie selber machtlos sind und keine Ahnung haben ^^


----------



## Pixelschubser (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Was mich an der Sache neben dem ständigen SMS-Empfang so nervt ist, dass es den Anschein hat, als ob sich niemand um den ganzen Scheißdreck kümmern *will*. Mit solchen Beruhigungsschreiben und dem üblichen _"...jaja, wir kümmern uns..."_ ist niemandem geholfen. Zum Teil reagieren die Netzbetreiber ja auch _gar nicht_ darauf, wenn man die anschreibt. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Anzahl derer, die mit diesen ganzen Bibelsprüchen terrorisiert werden, nicht groß genug ist, als dass man sich dazu veranlasst sähe, mal tatkräftig einzuschreiten - aber eine wirkliche Notwendigkeit scheint man tatsächlich nicht zu sehen.
_
*Ich fühle mich sowohl von den Netzbetreibern als auch von meinem Provider kläglich im Stich gelassen!*_ :motz:

Btw.: Gibt es da eigentlich mittlerweile mal eine Anzeige gegen unbekannt?


----------



## Boss1988 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Kommen diese Spamm SMS eigentlich nur auch D1 oder auch auf D2 (sry falls es schon drin steht hab keine Lust 69 Seiten zu lesen!)?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:04:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:03:33 ----------




Boss1988 schrieb:


> Kommen diese Spamm SMS eigentlich nur auch D1 oder auch auf D2 (sry falls es schon drin steht hab keine Lust 69 Seiten zu lesen!)?


 
Ähh sry 66 Seiten^^


----------



## sascha (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



> sry falls es schon drin steht hab keine Lust 69 Seiten zu lesen!



Tja...


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Boss1988 schrieb:


> Kommen diese Spamm SMS eigentlich nur auch D1 oder auch auf D2 (sry falls es schon drin steht hab keine Lust 69 Seiten zu lesen!)?
> 
> ---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 13:04:16 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 13:03:33 ----------
> 
> ...


Und wir sollen Dir die vorlesen, oder was?


----------



## Boss1988 (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ne ich will nur wissen ob das nur in D1 oder auch in D2 passiert (also diese Spamm SMS)


----------



## flex (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bin zwar auch dagegen es dir leichter als anderen zu machen - aber eh hier deswegen noch mehr sinnlose posts entstehen:
Da - aktuelles zusammengefasst: Nummern - Bibelzitate

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mich würde interessieren, ob es irgendwo noch D1 Kunden gibt, die wirklich weiterhin von mehr als ein zwei SMS betroffen sind! 
also so innerhalb der letzten 2 Wochen...

Und wenn es da - so wie ich vermute - kaum wen gibt, wunder ich mich extrem drüber, dass Eplus, D2 und O2 das nicht genauso auf die Reihe bekommen....


----------



## trulla (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

moin moin,
sagt ma is bei euch anderen o2 kunden auch ruhe eingekehrt?
also ich bekomme seit dem letzen post nichx mehr.

dafür war meine telefonrechnung aber auch doppelt so hoch wie sonst!!!
aber im einzel nachweis sah alles normal aus, trotzdem sonderbar.
grüße


----------



## moggi (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



trulla schrieb:


> sagt ma is bei euch anderen o2 kunden auch ruhe eingekehrt?


 
Also bei mir hat sich das jetzt auf einmal die Woche reduziert ( *Alice/O2* )... Ich warte noch auf die aktuelle... Aber ich schalte vorsichtshalber mein Handy nachts immer auf lautlos. Meine Telefonrechnung ist erfreulicherweise genau wie immer...


----------



## Piddy (31 August 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@all: Bin nur noch angenervt. Morgen mal wieder BASE anrufen (dann kann ich vieleicht schon wieder 2 Nummern durchgeben - für eine lohnt sich das ja gar nicht!)

von +9379950965 
gesendet 15:23:11 31.08.2010 (weiß nicht, ob Uhrzeit stimmt, habe nonstop gearbeitet heute)

Rejoice not against me, O mine enemy: when I fall, I shall arise; when I sit in darkness, the LORD shall be a light unto me.

Zwar freundlicher als die meisten Vorgänger, aber ICH BIN ES SATT :wall::wall::wall:!!!!


----------



## Piddy (1 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Gestern hätte ich nicht unken sollen - heute Nacht um 4.48 ertönte das SMS-Signal:roll:

+9379974326 
gesendet: 07:11:51 (tja, schön wärs...*gähn*)   01.09.2010

Moreover Jeremiah said etc. etc.

Bin ich etwa die Einzige die noch SMSse bekommt:-?? Es ist ja fast nix mehr hier zu lesen! Dann sollte ich echt nen Nummernwechsel beantragen....


----------



## Goofy2010 (1 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo ihr lieben Leidenden,


nach fast zwei Wochen ohne eine Bibelnachricht, habe ich gerade meinen ersten Anruf bekommen . Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung, dass ich nicht mehr auf ihrer "Liste" stehe.

Hier die Nummer, ich galube aus Tunesien: +21679932251!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Piddy (1 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Goofy2010 schrieb:


> ....habe ich gerade meinen ersten *Anruf* bekommen .



Hallo Goofy,

Meinst Du wirklich Anruf oder eine neue SMS? Die schriftliche Verbindung zu "GOTT" reicht mir nämlich schon bzw, sorry, hängt mir mittlerweile "zum Hals raus"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 direkt anquatschen braucht er mich nicht auch noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Piddy


----------



## flex (1 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Anrufe kommen wohl auch häufig vor - es ist allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, dass diese wirklich mit den SMS zusammenhängen....
Hier berichten einige von solchen Anrufen:
0096 VORWAHL

Was mich wundert ist, dass die Anrufe dort schon lange vorher (im Februar) angefangen haben...deswegen bezweifle ich immernoch den Zusammenhang...


----------



## Tarma (2 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hallo zusammen,
bei D1 ist es doch nicht vorbei.

Nach der letzten Zitat-SMS am 28.7.2010 bin ich heute Nacht wieder gewerkt worden.

+96566302437
2:10 Uhr
Now will I shortly pour out my fury upon thee, and accomplish mine anger upon thee: and I will judge thee according to thy ways, and will recompense thee for all.

Wie schon gesagt: D1


----------



## Pixelschubser (2 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Tarma schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bei D1 ist es doch nicht vorbei.
> ...
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: D1



Keine Sorge, auch e-plus-Kunden haben noch keine Ruhe:

+9370289435 gestern Abend um halb acht: He only is my rock and my salvation: he is my defence; I shall not be moved.

Na, ich hoffe, das ist keine Drohung. 

Habe gestern an meinen Provider geschrieben mit der Bitte, uns Kunden nicht so hängen zu lassen. Wird selbstverständlich nichts bringen, ich erwarte schon gar keine Antwort mehr, aber so langsam fange ich an, mich über verschiedene Leute (Unternehmen), denen wir haufenweise Schotter in den Rachen schmeißen, zu ärgern. Abkassieren können sie nämlich ganz locker; neue Verträge zu schlechteren Konditionen als Fortschritt verkaufen, ja, das geht gut. Aber kaum gibt's ein Problem, ducken sie sich wie die Gymnasiasten hinter die Bücher und hoffen, dass man sie nicht sieht. Tolle Wurst!

Is doch so...:motz:


----------



## Goofy2010 (2 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ Piddy

Ja, es war wirklich ein Anruf! Ich habe nicht auf mein Display geschaut, habe einfach abgenommen. Es war eine männliche Stimme am anderen Ende der Leitung die zweimal "Hallo" oder "Hello" sagte. Habe dann gesehen, dass ich die Nummer nicht kenne und aufgelegt. Habe die Nummer dann gegoogelt und es kam eine tunesische Nummer heraus. SMS habe ich schon länger nicht mehr erhalten.


Liebe Grüße

Goofy


----------



## flex (2 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@ D1 Kunden - BITTE mal Melden, wenn ihr innerhalb der letzten zwei wochen mehr als eine oder zwei SMS bekommen habt!



@tamma: wenn meine Theorie stimmt, dürftest du keine weitere sms mehr erhalten....


----------



## Piddy (3 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hi,

Dafür ist es bei mir schlimmer als je zuvor - täglich nun (mindestens) eine.
Frage mich, ob das daher kommt, weil ich sie regelmäßig melde??

+9370262744
Now therefore be not grieved, nor angry with yourselves, that ye sold me hither: for God did send me before you to preserve life.

23:42:41 02.09.2010  (Uhrzeit nix da - war ca. 21.00)


----------



## flex (3 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei Base sitzt ein Insider, der sich dann jedes mal, wenn du eine Nummer meldest, beim Spammer beschwert - damit du noch ein paar neue bekommst
:grins:


----------



## Pixelschubser (3 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Genau. Vermutlich sind Forum und Blog nur gegründet worden, um die Nummern derer zu verifizieren, an die man die SMS geschickt hat. Sehr geschickt... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Piddy (3 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Sollte nicht so spät bzw. früh mehr posten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - da habe ich doch glatt die  Smileys vergessen :scherzkeks: :-p


----------



## Pixelschubser (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

06.09., 06:22 Uhr vom +213661054856: He stood and cried unto the armies  of Israel, and said unto them, Why are ye come out to  set your battle  in array? am not I a Philistine, and ye servants to Sau [_Ende_]


*Wie siehts bei Euch aus - habt Ihr keinen Bock mehr zu posten oder habt Ihr endlich Ruhe vor der Kacke?*


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Die Aufrufe dieses Thread gehen jedenfalls stark zurück.
 Von ursprünglich weit über 1000/Tag auf z.Z. etwa 200/Tag


----------



## Pixelschubser (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Soeben rief mich ein Mitarbeiter meines Providers NetCologne an, der mir riet, eine polizeiliche Anzeige zu erstatten und die Bundesnetzagentur einzuschalten. Weder Provider noch Netzbetreiber seien in der Pflicht, irgendetwas zu tun, so lange sie von der BNetzA keinen Handlungsauftrag bekämen. Mit den Rufnummern könnten sie jedenfalls nichts anfangen.

Ich äußere mich nicht mehr dazu, mir geht der Mist nur noch auf den Wecker. :dagegen:


----------



## Piddy (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

*RUHE???? Schön wärs...*

Habe auch so langsam keinen Bock mehr, die Hotline alle 2 Tage anzurufen, denn es hört ganz einfach NICHT auf. 

Die Letzte kam offiziell

+66818187042 05.09.2010 um 06:44:43 aber 
in WAHRHEIT NACHTS GEGEN 3:00 

Werde nun wohl doch um eine neue SIM-Karte samt Nummer bitten müssen und meine alte geliebte Nummer abgeben. Wenn es nämlich am Ende doch um ein Virus oder ähnliches gehen sollte, das irgendwann anstelle der dummen Verse versendet wird, bin ich immer noch im Verteiler drin. Vielleicht ist das ein Testlauf und es wird mit der richtigen Attacke noch bis nach Weihnachten gewartet (dann gibt es nämlich bestimmt als Geschenk - Smartphones mit Internet etc. für viele...  )
NOCH habe ich keines, aber wenn ich irgendwann im Frühling eines haben sollte, macht "Gott" vielleicht ab demnächst bis dahin eine Spontanpause um alle in Sicherheit zu wiegen - und schlägt dann wie der Blitz aus heiterem Himmel mit der "richtigen Attacke" zu. Mal sehen, ob ich die Hotline dazu überreden kann, mir umsonst oder für 5€ eine neue Karte aber dann bitte samt Nummer aufgrund dieser absolut nicht endenden Belästigung zukommen zu lassen :roll: .


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Piddy schrieb:


> Mein Handy ist ein altes Nokia und ich bin bei* BASE*, allerdings ist die Nummer eine mehrfach portierte D1-Nummer.





Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Ich hab die SMS auf meinem Blackberry 8800 bekommen - mit* e-Plus* als Provider und NetCologne als lokalem Lieferanten.


D1 selber scheint nicht oder kaum noch betroffen zu sein. Jedenfalls  meldet sich niemand mehr mit D1


----------



## Pixelschubser (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

So, melde Vollzug, habe soeben Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet. Möge sich jetzt bitte die Staatsanwaltschaft darum kümmern.

Btw., wir haben schonmal eine kurze Phase der Ruhe gehabt, bevor es dann wieder richtig losging. Ich traue dem Braten nicht.

Ne neue SIM-Karte hat mir der nette Mann von NetCologne vorhin auch als Option genannt - aber da hab ich nun gar keine Lust drauf; dann kann ich erst mal hunderttausend Leuten klarmachen, dass ich 'ne neue Nummer habe und man mich unter der alten nicht mehr erreichen kann? Nä, sicher nicht. Und dann hab ich den selben Stress mit der neuen Nummer, wie ich ihn anfangs mit der alten hatte, nämlich dass die vorher einem Elektriker gehört hatte, der dann irgenwann seinen Vertrag wechselt und die Nummer nicht mitnahm... neee, sicher nicht... Das ist nur herumdoktern an Symptomen, beseitigt aber die Ursache nicht... 

:kick:


----------



## Piddy (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Aus der vorher ebenso gut heftigst betroffenen O2 - Ecke kommt auch gar nichts mehr. Nur wir von E Plus/BASE... werden einfach immer weiter belästigt:wall:.

Eben kam von +60193937027
06.09.2010 22:02:12

schon wieder eine neue "Freundlichkeit"...







Jetzt habe ich wieder 2 Nummern, werde mal die Hotline anrufen (und mal nach einer neuen Nummer fragen :cry:   :roll


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Soeben rief mich ein Mitarbeiter meines Providers NetCologne an, der mir riet, eine polizeiliche Anzeige zu erstatten und die Bundesnetzagentur einzuschalten. Weder Provider noch Netzbetreiber seien in der Pflicht, irgendetwas zu tun, so lange sie von der BNetzA keinen Handlungsauftrag bekämen.


Schwachsinn, wieso können es denn die anderen Provider?


----------



## Merne (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei mir, simyo, hat sich auch noch nichts geändert. Mal kommt nichts, dann wieder an einem Tag gleich ein paar SMS. :roll:


----------



## Piddy (6 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Und noch eine - 

+60193909758 
gesendet 04:42:50  07.09.2010  (GOTT weiß und sieht alles - aber nicht Datum und Uhrzeit, und erst Recht nicht, wer bekehrt werden will und wer NICHT:wall

ich mag echt nicht mehr....


----------



## Pixelschubser (7 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

07. September, 06:44 Uhr von +9379990470: I will extol thee, my God, O king; and I will bless thy name for ever and ever.

:banned:

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:36:18 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 08:32:51 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, wieso können es denn die anderen Provider?



Daran kannst Du sehen, wer seine Kunden als Kunden sieht, und wer Geldlieferanten hat. 

NetCologne scheint Geldlieferanten zu haben.


----------



## Piddy (7 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



> wer seine Kunden als Kunden sieht, und wer Geldlieferanten hat


 
Dann hat traurigerweise wohl das ganze E Plus-Netz Geldlieferanten, denn simyo und BASE gehören ja dazu :unzufrieden: ......


----------



## flex (8 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@piddy - da du ja alle Paar tage mit denen telefonierst - was sagen die denn dazu, dass die andere Provider das in Griff bekommen haben - eplus aber bisher nicht?


----------



## Piddy (8 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

@flex: Dazu haben die sich nicht geäußert, vor 4 Tagen war es mir allerdings noch nicht ganz klar, dass nun wirklich außer bei E Plus überall schon Ruhe eingekehrt war, anderswo kamen ja noch vereinzelt Meldungen an - und nun habe auch ich seit 2 Tagen KEINE göttliche SMS mehr bekommen :smile: . 

Allerdings frage ich mich, ob das daran liegt, dass die Provider das Sicherheitsleck nun wirklich und bitte bitte auch endgültig!!! gedichtet haben, was mir natürlich die liebere Version wäre  -  oder aber dass die Spammer selbst das Spielchen endlich mal satt haben (und sich eventuell gerade was Neues für ihre "Handy-Gemeinde" einfallen lassen :roll: )?


----------



## flex (9 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

will nicht zu früh schreien - aber sieht momentan so aus, als wärs vorbei....
oder zumindest stark eingeschränkt.....


----------



## Smylie2 (9 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Hey leute.
Erstmal: "WOW" 70 seiten sind es jetzt schon.
Und bis vor 1 stunde dachte ich ich sei der einzige mit dem problem ^^.
Ums mal bildlich darzustellen:
______________________________________________________________
King James Bible (Jaremiah 2:25) 06.09.10 02:08
----------------
Withhold thy foot from being unshod, and thy throat from thirst: 
but thou saidst, There is no hope: no; for I have loved strangers, 
and after them will I go.

King James Bible (Jaremiah 4:30) 31.07.10 00:31
----------------
And [when thou art spoiled, what wilt thou do? 
Though thou clothest thyself with crimson, 
though thou deckest thee with ornaments of gold, 
though thou rentest thy fa]ce with painting, 
in vain shalt thou make thyself fair; 
thy lovers will despise thee, they will seek thy life.
[ ] = geschickter bereich.

King James Bible (Matthew 13:2) 28.07.10 17:43
----------------
And great multitudes were gathered together unto him, 
so that he went into a ship, and sat; and the whole multitude stood on the shore.

Und der kryptische text:
----------------
YtdzUTi9JmM2gEr3MxL5nW
m4KpJcAtYsoDC1CDACY8P
XOM2WMO3WlmLUVz8|Q6
drklVPNvdYqO7z9l8DuEq
myCeAUeUq9XzPgvZuWYd
66nvfTpcYz7ENBTUnHxTau
kmuuylivazHrUokoWsNSzO
kVOtjJOa
_____________________________________________________

Schick oder?
Ich werd ma sehn obs vllt wirklich ein gecrypteter text is.
Public verschlüsselungen gibts ja nich viele. 20 oder so.
Wäre ja interessant zu wissen wenns wirklich einen sinn ergibt^^.

Bis dann.
(endlich is mal bisschen was los )

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 04:46:32 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 04:40:04 ----------

Hey leute.
Erstmal: "WOW" 70 seiten sind es jetzt schon.
Und bis vor 1 stunde dachte ich ich sei der einzige mit dem problem ^^.
Ums mal bildlich darzustellen:
______________________________________________________________
King James Bible (Jaremiah 2:25) 06.09.10 02:08
+66818383818
----------------
Withhold thy foot from being unshod, and thy throat from thirst: 
but thou saidst, There is no hope: no; for I have loved strangers, 
and after them will I go.
___________________________________________________
King James Bible (Jaremiah 4:30) 31.07.10 00:31
+26876574528
----------------
And [when thou art spoiled, what wilt thou do? 
Though thou clothest thyself with crimson, 
though thou deckest thee with ornaments of gold, 
though thou rentest thy fa]ce with painting, 
in vain shalt thou make thyself fair; 
thy lovers will despise thee, they will seek thy life.
[ ] = geschickter bereich.
____________________________________________________
King James Bible (Matthew 13:2) 28.07.10 17:43
+919014600987
----------------
And great multitudes were gathered together unto him, 
so that he went into a ship, and sat; 
and the whole multitude stood on the shore.
_____________________________________________________
Und der kryptische text (Quelle:Unbekannt) 27.07.10 01:21
+919883928123
----------------
YtdzUTi9JmM2gEr3MxL5nW
m4KpJcAtYsoDC1CDACY8P
XOM2WMO3WlmLUVz8|Q6
drklVPNvdYqO7z9l8DuEq
myCeAUeUq9XzPgvZuWYd
66nvfTpcYz7ENBTUnHxTau
kmuuylivazHrUokoWsNSzO
kVOtjJOa
______________________________________________________

Schick oder?
Ich werd ma sehn obs vllt wirklich ein gecrypteter text is.
Public verschlüsselungen gibts ja nich viele. 20 oder so.
Wäre ja interessant zu wissen wenns wirklich einen sinn ergibt^^.

Bis dann.
(endlich is mal bisschen was los )

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 04:47:23 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 04:46:32 ----------

sorry für doppel-post. hatte mittm berichtigen probleme.


----------



## Pixelschubser (9 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Moin Smylie,

willkommen in der Welt der Bespammten 

Momentan scheint wieder Ruhe eingekehrt zu sein, es meldet sich kaum noch jemand. Und selbst ich bleibe jetzt plötzlich verschont, obwohl ich einer der letzten war, die die SMS bekommen haben.

Dem Frieden trau ich nicht so ganz, da kommt sicher noch was auf uns zu...


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ein gewisses Interesse ist wohl noch vorhanden, ca 400 Aufrufe/Tag sind
schon einiges. 
Nicht jeder, der solche SMS bekommt, wird sich deswegen hier melden , wenn er sieht
dass es ein bekanntes Problem ist, das zwar lästig und nervig ist, aber soweit bekannt,  
wohl noch keine  Kosten verursacht hat.   

Schaun  mer mal...


----------



## flex (10 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Na um dieses Anmeldeproblem mal zu beheben...
Wer noch SMS bekommt und noch nicht angemeldet ist - soll mal HIER posten (ohne Anmeldung - Anonym möglich)...

Denke mal - sonst gibt es bestimmt ne Menge Leute die einfach mal erst jetzt auf die Idee kommen nachzuschauen - und ne Menge Leute die sich einfach nur noch dafür interessieren - so wie ich


----------



## Pixelschubser (13 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ich bin ganz erschüttert... auf einmal ist Ruhe...

Na denn...

*An alle: DANKE für Eure Hilfe! *



Bis zum nächsten Mal... :scherzkeks:


----------



## Merne (14 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Auch bei mir schon mehrere Tage keine neue SMS. Die Hoffnung bleibt.


----------



## Pixelschubser (20 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Nun ja, eine Woche später kann man das Thema anscheinend endlich begraben. _Webwatcher_, wie sieht's mit den Zugriffen aus? Dürfte nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel sein, oder?


----------



## webwatcher (20 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Nun ja, eine Woche später kann man das Thema anscheinend endlich begraben. _Webwatcher_, wie sieht's mit den Zugriffen aus? Dürfte nicht mehr so wahnsinnig viel sein, oder?


Hab eben gerade geschaut 

z.Z 60.220   und weniger als 200/Tag mit fallender Tendenz 

Es muß  ein größeres Problem gewesen sein. 
Faktor 10 = 600000 Betroffene ist sicher nicht zu hoch gegriffen.
Eine Aufklärung seitens der Provider wird es mit ziemlicher  Sicherheit nicht geben.


----------



## Pixelschubser (20 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es muß  ein größeres Problem gewesen sein.
> Faktor 10 = 600000 Betroffene ist sicher nicht zu hoch gegriffen.
> Eine Aufklärung seitens der Provider wird es mit ziemlicher  Sicherheit nicht geben.



Da fühlt man sich doch leicht verarscht, oder? Selbst meine Anzeige hat anscheinend niemand ernst genommen, ich hab jedenfalls keinerlei Rückmeldung erhalten - bis heute nicht.


----------



## Ted52 (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Facebook hat am 08.09.2010 eine Sicherheitslücke geschlossen - siehe auch hier: heise online - Facebook schließt Spammer-Lücke.

Auch andere Communities haben Sicherheitslücken. Aber das Schliessen der Lücke bei Facebook scheint die Bibel-SMS beendet zu haben.


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bei  heise steht weder  etwas von den kryptischen SMS noch von Bibelsprüchen SMS


----------



## Pixelschubser (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Ted52 schrieb:


> Facebook hat am 08.09.2010 eine Sicherheitslücke geschlossen - siehe auch hier: heise online - Facebook schließt Spammer-Lücke.
> 
> Auch andere Communities haben Sicherheitslücken. Aber das Schliessen der Lücke bei Facebook scheint die Bibel-SMS beendet zu haben.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Wo ist da der Zusammenhang? Falsches Forum? :roll:


----------



## Ted52 (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Dass muss bei Heise so auch nicht stehen. Wichtig ist eher, dass eine 
Sicherheitslücke geschlossen wurde und zur gleichen Zeit die Spam-SMS 
sehr schnell weniger wurden (das kann aber auch ein Zufall sein).

In diesem Zusammenhang muss man auch daran denken, dass aktuelle 
Smartphones sich mit dem Internet verbinden und schlecht oder gar nicht 
gegen Attacken geschützt sind. 
Ein korrumpiertes Smartphone könnte anfangen, SMS zu versenden und 
zwar ohne Eingriff des Besitzers. Dies würde erklären, warum manche, 
die solche SMS erhalten haben, von einer Verringerung ihres Kontostandes 
beim Netzbetreiber berichten.


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Ted52 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist eher, dass eine
> Sicherheitslücke geschlossen wurde und zur gleichen Zeit die Spam-SMS
> sehr schnell weniger wurden* (das kann aber auch ein Zufall sein).*


Dagegen spricht vor allem, dass die SMS providerabhängig zurückgingen.
Jeder Provider hat ganz offensichtlich  sein privates Abwehrsüppchen gekocht. 

D1 und dann D2  waren schon lange frei, als alle anderen noch bespammt wurden.
Lies dir erstmal den Thread *von Anfang an* durch, bevor du hier weiter
unbeweisbare  Spekulationen in die Welt setzt.


----------



## flex (21 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

wenn ich mich grade nicht irre, ging kurz nach dem 8.9. die dritte SMS-Spam-Welle los!
Von daher - purer Zufall! Bzw. kein Zusammenhang...

(Versuche noch über Twitter was rauszubekommen - ne Erklärung oder ähnliches - aber wahrscheinlich wirds keine Antwort geben)


Edit:
okay - grad nen zahlendreher gehabt ^^ war der 10.08. wo die neue losging....

Aber denke auch trotzdem, dass da kein Zusammenhang besteht....


----------



## Ted52 (30 September 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher schrieb:


> D1 und dann D2  waren schon lange frei, als alle anderen noch bespammt wurden.



Es fing mit D1 an, dann kamen D2, O2 und Eplus. Bei der letzten Welle ab dem 10.08. gab es weitere Meldungen aus anderen Ländern: Österreich, Polen, Rumänien und einzelne Meldungen zu Frankreich.

Bei D1 und D2 hat es zuerst aufgehört und danach bei den anderen. Wie es in anderen Ländern jetzt aussieht, dazu habe ich in keinem Forum und auch nicht bei der BNetzA irgendetwas finden können. Es hat den Anschein, als sei beim Ende die gleiche Reihenfolge wie beim Beginn aufgetreten.

Wenn man sich die Vorwahlen ansieht, könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen, sie seien in aufsteigender Reihenfolge benutzt worden (abgesehen von Rufnummernmitnahmen oder den 015X-Bereichen). Aber das steht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Merne (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Ha! Zu früh gefreut, dieses Mal auf Portugiesisch



> Part3. Meu Baltazar meu dono logo eu estou ai pra vc me comer na hora que quiser! Eu  pertenco a vc! Beijinhos de desejo e de amor, tua Sheila, tua Pesheguinho



Von +24107968831
Am: 10.11.2010 11:30 Uhr


----------



## flex (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

lol - das wärs ja - 3 Monate später gehts wieder los...


----------



## Pixelschubser (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Na jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Piddy (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Na und ich erst....BITTE NICHT!!! Aber wirklich überraschen würde es mich auch nicht:roll:


----------



## teutoengel (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Bisher habe ich hier nur mitgelesen und mich nie registriert. War aber von dem ganzen sms Problem auch betroffen.
Nachdem nun lange Ruhe war, habe auch ich heute eine portugiesische sms bekommen :-(. 
Nr.+256771185765, bin D1 Kunde
So ein Mist, hoffentlich kommen nicht noch mehr von denen.
Gibts noch mehr die hier wieder betroffen sind?


----------



## Merne (10 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



teutoengel schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr die hier wieder betroffen sind?


Willkommen im Club, siehe Seite vorher.


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Diesmal hats mich auch erwischt.


----------



## Pixelschubser (12 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*

Na großartig, der Häuptling geht also mal vorweg... 

Ich setz' mich heute abend mal vor 'ne Kerze, zünd' 'ne Kirche an und bete, dass mich die Portugiesen verschonen mögen... :scherzkeks:


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



webwatcher am 20.09.2010  schrieb:


> z.Z 60.220


  z.Z sind es   6000 mehr , mal  sehen wie es sich entwickelt

Eine Aufklärung seitens der Provider halte ich für   unwahrscheinlich
nach vier Monaten hat sich im Grunde keiner von denen  geräuspert


----------



## Pixelschubser (12 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



technofreak schrieb:


> nach vier Monaten hat sich im Grunde keiner von denen  geräuspert



Was erwartest Du von denen? Dass sie sich als ahnungslos outen und zugeben, dass ihre Systeme massive Schwachstellen haben? Na, wohl kaum. Irgendwie müssen die doch ihre immensen Gebühren rechtfertigen können - aber damit, dass man Unfähigkeit zugibt, wird das wohl kaum gehen...


----------



## technofreak (12 November 2010)

*AW: Sehr seltsame kryptische SMS und SMS mit   Bibelversen*



Pixelschubser schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du von denen?


nichts  oder glaubst du nach fast neun Jahren Mitarbeit hier im Forum 
hätte ich noch irgendwelche Illusionen was  "Offenheit" der Provider betrifft ?

Dann müßte ich mehr als naiv sein ...

PS: Es war mehr rhetorisch gedacht


----------



## xXCelineXx (22 November 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
Meine Mutter hat auch solche SMS bekommen, darauf hin habe ich etwas im Internet recherchiert und bin auf folgenden Link gestoßen.:http://www.golem.de/1109/86696.html
In dem erzählt wird das in Indien ein Spam schutz eingeführt wurde. Da der Treaht hier schon etwas älter ist, würde sich für mich das Datum von 2011, über das Verbot erklären. Doch nun die Frage warum meine Mutter jetzt eine dieser SMS bekommen hat. Wenn einer inzwischen was raus bekommen hat wäre ich sehr froh über eine Antwort. 
Danke im vor raus 
Celine


----------



## flex (22 November 2012)

Hallo Celine,

ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass es sich um das selbe Problem handelt. In Deutschland wurde das Problem damals von den jeweiligen Providern herausgefiltert.
Wie sich das im Ausland entwickelt hat, habe ich dann nicht mehr verfolgt.

Die SMS sahen meistens so aus wie auf dieser Seite beschrieben: http://komische-sms.blogspot.de/2010/07/statt-seltsamen-zeichenkombinationen.html
Gesammelte Informationen zu den SMS damals sind immernoch hier verfügbar http://bibelzitatenummern-sms.blogspot.de/2010/08/nummern-der-sms-bibelzitate.html

Wie sah die SMS denn aus, welcher Provider (Netz), Nummer des Absenders?

Gruß
Flex


----------



## Appel1 (11 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, hab mich gerade angemeldet ... hab da auch ne kleinigkeit die ich beitragen wollte... vielleicht hilft es euch weiter , bzw villeicht könnt ihr mir auch weiterhelfen :
Mein Vater bekam vor ca. 2-3 Monaten einige sms , die sms beinhaltete ebenfalls nur buchstaben und zahlen....da ich computermäßig einigermaßen fit bin konnte ich in diesen sms muster erkennen , die auf einen code zur programmierung bzw. veränderung eines programms hinweisen KÖNNTEN . So jetzt zum punkt : Gestern hat mein Vater seine liste der abgegangenen Anrufe geöffnet und wir fanden heraus das er innerhalb eines monats mehrmals unwissentlich anrufe nach PERU (ganz neu) tätigte. Das komische daran ist aber , das in der nummer kein muster zu erkennen ist, das auf ein versehendliches wählen der nummer deuten lässt , außerdem betrug die Anrufdauer jeweils 3-6 minuten (und das 8 oder 9 mal) .
Jetzt meine Frage: kennt jemand das problem bzw kann sich jemand erklären wie soetwas passieren kann, welche maßnahmen kann man da ergreifen wenn man die nummer selber wählt?

Nummer war     : 0051157011638
Zeit der Anrufe : November 2012
Anbieter          : klarmobil


----------



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2012)

Hast Du diese SMS noch?


----------



## Appel1 (11 Dezember 2012)

Leider nicht, mein Vater hat sie auf meine anweisung gelöscht...weil ich keine ahnung hatte was das ist!


----------



## Appel1 (11 Dezember 2012)

waren jedenfalls nur buchstaben und zahlen


----------



## flex (12 Dezember 2012)

Spontan würde ich sagen, dass es hier keine Verbindung zwischen den hier behandelten SMS und deinen genannten gibt. Ein Muster war damals nicht zu erkennen - da hatten sich einige dran gesetzt, um eins zu erkennen und sind gescheitert.
Deswegen würde ich an der Stelle erstmal den Provider anschreiben - mir wurden mal MMS erstattet, die Aufgrund eines technischen Defektes versendet wurden, während ich im Ausland war - die Betreiber sind bei sowas offenbar auch gern mal kulant .

Um die Ursache der SMS und der Anrufe zu klären, benötigt man wohl mehr Informationen...


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2012)

Mir ist auch nicht klar wie eine SMS einen Anruf auslösen soll


----------

